# [IC] Industrygothica's "The Hive"



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2006)

Necessary links:

OOC Thread
Rogue's Gallery


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 8, 2006)

_In the city of Irongate, on the first day of Autumn..._



Despite its ominous name, the Hanging Harpy is one of the more pleasant inns an adventurer could encounter throughout his travels.  Whether it be the warm, crackling fire, the smell of freshly fried bacon and strong coffee, or the way the light of the rising sun shine’s through the beautiful Vardi’s hair, a traveler can’t help but start the day with an enthusiastic vigor that just can’t be found on the road.  If only every morning of every day could be so refreshing.

Unfortunately, this is not one of those mornings.  This morning you find yourself standing, unarmored and still in your sleep clothes, on the business side of the bar in the Hanging Harpy.  Like the sleep crusted in your eye, last night’s buzz refuses to let go.

It was Vardi’s screams that woke you and sent you rushing downstairs ready to defend her honor in your bedclothes.  It wasn’t Vardi, but her father Loddie, the owner of this establishment, who was in trouble.  There on the floor behind the bar he lay in a pool of his own blood.  Automatically assuming the worst, those in attendance find themselves a little embarrassed when the old man starts to cough and try to sit up, and while each of you are busy looking at the others, making sure they didn’t see you jump, Vardi rejoices as she kneels down right in the puddle of blood to help the poor fellow to his feet.  Of course you’ll come to your senses soon enough and give her a hand helping him to a chair.  One of you might even fill a mug with stale water and bring a cold rag.

After he’s cleaned up a bit you can see that Loddie’s wounds aren’t too serious.  The shape of a quarter-moon is imprinted under his left eye, a clear mark of his attacker.  Fortunately, that and a well-placed boot seem to be the only weapons used.  Soon enough his comes wits come back to him, and after thanking you repeatedly, he’s able to tell you the story.

“Duran’s man, er, men.”  A couple of furtive glances tell you it was the former, but you decide to let the man keep his pride.  “Caught me just as I was finishin’ up da cleanin’.”  You realize finally that you can’t have been asleep for more than three hours.  No wonder some of you are still half drunk.  Or more…

“Snatched me right up outta the doorway when I was tossin’ the garbage out.  Beat me pretty good in the alley, then he, er, they, tossed me right back inside.”  One of you finally asks the question everyone else is thinking, “Who is Duran and why would he want to do this to you?”

Loddie puts his face in his hands and begins to subs.  You think you hear him mutter something about walnuts.

“What?” someone says.

“Walnuts,” Loddie confirms.  “But not just any ol’ walnuts.  These is dryad walnuts.  Hard ter find, they are.  ‘Spensive, too.  Sure are good though.” 

“Duran stole your walnuts?” one of you asks, trying to get to the point.
“No no,” Loddie exclaims, somewhat flustered.  "I sold ‘em to him.  Well, sorta.  Like I said, dryad walnuts is hard ter get, but I know where to get ‘em.  And Duran knows I know, so naturally he comes to me.  I told him I’d arrange for ‘em to be brought here, but he’d have to pay in advance, else they wouldn’t be shipped at all, and there wasn’t nothin’ I could do about that.  Well, he paid me, but the walnuts never came.  Shipment got lost somewhere in the Iron Hills.”

Loddie starts to sob again, but manages to finish.  “I told ‘em it wasn’t my fault, but he says I gotta get him his walnuts or else.  I even tried to give him his money back; he wouldn’t take it.  Said he’d keep comin’ back until he had ‘em.  Said he might talk to muh girl next time.  Oh, I just don’t know what to do.”  At this point, Loddie loses it and begins to sob uncontrollably.

As each of you stand there watching the man cry over walnuts, one of you accidentally makes eye contact with Vardi.  She stands up, her hand resting on her crying father’s head.  

Each of you wince a little as she opens her mouth to talk.  Some of you may think, _“Great, here it comes.”_  Some of you would be right, too.

“Please, isn’t there anything you can do to help?” the girl pleads.  As you look into the girls hopeful, tearstained eyes you realize that your time resting at the Hanging Harpy has come to an abrupt end.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 8, 2006)

When the mention is made of Dryad walnuts, Courage takes a step back, repulsed. _I would no more wish for someone to collect the clippings of my hair than a dryad would want the nuts off her tree gathered and sold, or so I imagine,_ she thinks to herself. But she tries to shield her disgust. 

Her slender form stands apart form the crowd, and some bystanders step back as she approaches. She looks around at her companions, some of whom she had not known before they had joined her at the table by the fire last night... well, earlier this evening. 
But to be asked to take part in something like this. A market in dryad walnuts: both intimate and invasive... _Does he mean acorns? _ she wonders. She tries to put it out of her mind, and attend to the assault itself. 

Courage Bloodstone is alert, and she wants to prioritize things. She turns to the crowd and addresses in a calm but confident voice: "Ladies and Gentlemen, may I please have some space?"

She turns to Vardi--she doesn't want to look at Loddie right now--and puts her hands on her shoulders, to make sure Vardi is looking at her straight in the eyes. Then she says, in a very reassuring manner, "Your father is fine. You can be calm. Just stay with him."

Then she turns to the puddle of blood. With the other people present, and the shuffling dealing with Loddie's injuries, it may be too much to hope for a track of some kind to pick up. But if there were a bloodstained footstep leading to the door, or some other sign, she would not give up the opportunity to assess the direction it was heading. 

"Loddie, do you know who it was who assaulted you? Do you have names?"  she asks, without looking up from the floor.

[Sblock=OOC Spoiler]
Using Survival (with Track feat), and Search

[/Sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 8, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "Loddie, do you know who it was who assaulted you? Do you have names?"  she asks, without looking up from the floor.




"Duran never does his own dirty work," Loddie tells you.  "Got a whole gang of thugs workin' for him.  Never bothered to get a name."  Loddie's  eyes open wide (well, as wide as they can, given the circumstances) as he realizes the implications of your questions.  "Suren yer not thinkin' of goin' after Duran or any of his boys?  Oh, heavens no!  I'll have none of that on my conscience."  Loddie begins to shake his head frantically.  "No, if you be wantin' to help, then you can go into the Iron Hills and find those nuts!  I'll even pay ye to do so, but as fer goin' after Duran himself, I'll have none of it."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 8, 2006)

Jonas wastes no time tending to Loddie's injuries.  With his wand at the ready, he invokes the intercession of the Laughing Rogue to mend Loddie's wounds.

OOC: using a charge from Jonas's wand:  heals 7 damage

Well that should heal you up nice, but what you ask is a great deal.  Heading out to the Iron Hills to retrieve a shipment of goods that we don't even know are still intact?  For all we know a gang of squirrels could've gotten to them by now and there's nothing left to find.

Jonas finds the notion of dealing in fey goods a shifty business, and one that his church and brethren didn't condone (his sect of the faith at any rate), but he minds himself.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 9, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Well that should heal you up nice, but what you ask is a great deal.  Heading out to the Iron Hills to retrieve a shipment of goods that we don't even know are still intact?  For all we know a gang of squirrels could've gotten to them by now and there's nothing left to find.




"Aye, ye may be right, but I've got to try... for Vardi's sake.  Duran's had his eye on her for a time now, and I fear this may be all the reason he needs to take her for payment.  I can't lose me girl, and if you'll not do it for her, or for the gold I offer ye, I'll have to go meself."  Loddie gets up from the chair slowly and turns to look at Jonas.  "Thank ye for the healin'.  I reckon I'll be my old self soon enough."  He begins to walk away, hunched over a bit with one hand on his back and the other on Vardi, who carefully guides his steps.


[sblock=Courage, Scodi]
The man is obviously in pain, but you sense he may be putting on a bit, out of desperation.

Courage

Scodi[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Oct 9, 2006)

Even appreciating that Loddie is putting it on, Scodi knows that he needs to intervene. "Come Loddie, it is early. We can look into this in the morning, we'll discuss it over breakfast. I'm sure we can find some way to help you.". Stifling a yawn, he continues, "Whatever the case, there's nothing productive that can be done while we're all tired. Have you spoken to the town guard about Duran?"


----------



## Post Life Entity (Oct 9, 2006)

A tired, gaunt, weather-beaten husk of a man haunts the fringes of group gathered in the common room, nervously pacing from one end of the room to the other. The others seem to have things well in hand and he's just about to head upstairs when Loddie makes her heartfelt request. 

The old human slumps; the fight seemingly gone out of him. He walks slowly over to Vardi and Loddie. "I'll help... I'll get those nuts for you. But I hope you've learned not to deal with the sort of folk that can put this kind of hurt on yeh. It's not every day that a young girl can touch an old man's heart." 

He sighs, apparently lost in reverie before abruptly continuing again. "...whereabout in these Iron Hills can this dryad's tree be found. AND..." he pauses. "What do you have to offer this dryad for her walnuts?"

Vorien looks around and pulls is graying hair from his eyes, looking for all the world like a shaggy dog. "I assume I'm not going alone, so what'll you be payin' us?" He looks around. "And who among you all is comin' with me?"



			
				scodi said:
			
		

> "Whatever the case, there's nothing productive that can be done while we're all tired. Have you spoken to the town guard about Duran?"




At the mention of the guard, the old man betrays a moment of panic before bringing himself under control again. "Now, now, I'm sure old Vardi here don't want no involvement with the guard. I mean, if that Duran fellah is as bad as Vardi is makin' him out ta be, we really shouldn't involve them... plenty of ways o makin' him pay fer what he did t'night later."

[sblock]If you want to claim DM Fiat on this color, just let me know. I'm not particularly attached to it.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 9, 2006)

Vardi's eyes narrow and she opens her mouth as if to say something when the old man stays her.  "I believe yer a bit confused, sir.  'Tis true I am old, but meh name is Loddie.  My girl here, my beautiful girl - her name be Vardi, an' there's nuttin' old about her, as you can plainly see."  Loddie nods and smiles while Vardi refuses to even look at you.  Apparently you've made quite the first impression.

The old man begins again.  "But in any case, I be thankin' ye for ye offer of help, and I'll be takin' ye up on it, too.  But I think maybe yer drawven friend here is right.  Maybe we should talk about it in the morn'.  Everyone's tired and probly drunk still, and could uuse to sleep of what's left."

With that, Vardi leads Loddie to his quarters and the crowd dispurses.  The bustling common room is now in a dead silence save for the six of you, still tired and hung over from the Brewfest celebration the night before.

[sblock="Post Life Entity"]
Pick whatever color you want, I'll lay claim to none except grey.  I just ask that when you make your decision you stick with it so that I can identify you on maps and such with it as well.  I might suggest something a little brighter, however. [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 9, 2006)

Silent during all the talking, Tanith waits for most of the crowd to leave before saying anything.

Bringing her hand to her mouth to hide a yawn, Tanith stares at the old man who asked for others to help him. "I will help you. I could use a little travel, but more importantly I could use some sleep." Extending the hand she just used to hold back the yawn, Tanith offers it to the man as a greeting. "I am Tanith Dathius. We will talk in the morning."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 10, 2006)

Courage rises from the puddle of blood, content that it offers no clues to the assailant's identity. She checks the bolt on the main door, to see if it indcates any force was used, but  (again) expects that Loddie had simply left the door unlocked as he was cleaning up. Still, some confirmation of his situation would be nice. In any case, she locks it now if that is possible.

"Do you mind if I grab something from the kitchen, and clean up a bit?" she asks Loddie and Vardi casually, with a smile, as they head off to sleep. 

[Assuming a YES: ]

As the others go to sleep, Courage, sufficiently fortified after her few hours' rest, goes into the kitchen for a glass of water for herself to drink, and a mop. While there, she will see if she can open the pantry or other locations, looking especially for the variety of nuts that might be kept on supply. When she has conducted her investigation, she will clean up the blood and right any overturned tables.  

[sblock=OOC Spoiler]
"sufficiently fortified" -- ring of sustenance, which she wears continually.
[/sblock]

She will put the mop back where she found it after rinsing it out. She is looking, of course, for walnuts, fey or ordinary. She will "grab" some and return to her room, but aim to be downstairs following her dawn exercise routine.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 10, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Courage rises from the puddle of blood, content that it offers no clues to the assailant's identity. She checks the bolt on the main door, to see if it indcates any force was used, but  (again) expects that Loddie had simply left the door unlocked as he was cleaning up. Still, some confirmation of his situation would be nice. In any case, she locks it now if that is possible.




The door is, in fact, unbarred.  As you move to bar it, you notice a bit of garbage strewn abuot the threshold.  Kind hearted as you are, you decide to pick it up and toss it in the trash outside.  There you can see the remainder of the garbage littering the alleyway, and small drops of blood here and there.  As the alley is a dead end, there is really only one way out, and the faint tracks through the blood would indicate that Loddie's attacker did indeed take the easy way out.  You bar the door as you come back inside, deciding against going after him this late alone.

You'll notice no blood inside the bar other than what was already there.  It appears as if Loddie's recollection is exactly correct - the man snatched him out of the doorway, spilling his trash everywhere, and beat him in the alley.  It also appears as if the man did, in fact, literally _toss_ Loddie back inside behind the bar from the alley outside.



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "Do you mind if I grab something from the kitchen, and clean up a bit?" she asks Loddie and Vardi casually, with a smile, as they head off to sleep.



Loddie gives you a thankful nod.  "By all means, and thank ye for yer help.  I couldn't bare to deal with that tonight." 


[sblock]_taking 20...._[/sblock]

Try as you may, the only nuts you find are a couple of crates of barnuts, hardly the delicacy in question.  Confident there is nothing else to find, you finally retire to your room.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 10, 2006)

Scodi heads back to his bed, relieved that the immediate problem is resolved and that he can get back to his sleep and give the drunken haze over his eyes time to clear. 

In the morning he heads downstairs, a hint of a hangover making him all the more hungry for breakfast. Talking to the others when they come down he says "Seems an awful lot of trouble for some nuts I must admit. Still, I guess it has to be done. This Duran sounds like a piece of work though."

Scodi sits and thinks about the journey ahead, savouring a glass of water, quite refreshing after an evening of drink. After a while he asks Loddie if he has a map of (and to) the Iron Hills, so that the group can plan their journey, and if there is any suggestion of where the nuts may have gone astray. 

ooc: Does Scodi know anything about the Iron Hills, or indeed about these walnuts? Knowledge (History): +6, Knowledge (Local) +2, Knowledge (Nobility) +6, Bardic Knowledge: +8


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 11, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Scodi heads back to his bed, relieved that the immediate problem is resolved and that he can get back to his sleep and give the drunken haze over his eyes time to clear.
> 
> In the morning he heads downstairs, a hint of a hangover making him all the more hungry for breakfast. Talking to the others when they come down he says "Seems an awful lot of trouble for some nuts I must admit. Still, I guess it has to be done. This Duran sounds like a piece of work though."
> 
> Scodi sits and thinks about the journey ahead, savouring a glass of water, quite refreshing after an evening of drink. After a while he asks Loddie if he has a map of (and to) the Iron Hills, so that the group can plan their journey, and if there is any suggestion of where the nuts may have gone astray.




You know that the Iron Hills lie due east of Irongate, barely a day's walk outside the city gates.  They are known to be a rich source of valuable ore and precious metals, including silver and gold, and are subsequently fairly well populated with dwarves, who have aligned themselves with Irongate as well.

Though well populated, and fortified, by the dwarven kingdom, there are still plenty of places in the Iron Hills that have grown wild and are home to less hospitable beings.  Unfortunately, a not-so-well used trade route runs directly through one of these areas, and Loddie figures that's probably where courier ran into some trouble.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 11, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> "...Still, I guess it has to be done..."




Courage is not saying much, but has emptied her room, and has her pack with her, so it is clear she plans on pursuing the matter. When Loddie and Vardi are not in the room, she speaks.

"I agree that the walnuts should be returned to their owner. What I do not know,"  she says, directly, "is if Loddie is that owner." 

"We must--" She corrects herself: "I must also determine under what circumstances the walnuts are being taken from the dryad, and return them to her if it is appropriate. Then, we may see what we can do to help our host." 

Courage raises her eyebrows, as if asking for agreement. She is not looking for approval on this matter, but is hopeful that others share her appraisal of the situation.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 11, 2006)

I share Miss Bloodstone's concerns on this matter, and will assist you if you'll have me.  It shouldn't be too complicated for ones as talented as ourselves.  As always, Jonas sounded confident and certain they could handle things.  And it truly didn't sound like all that hard a task before them.  He's faced worse than a crate of wandering  walnuts in his day.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 12, 2006)

Loddie gives you some crude instructions to get you started, along with his sincerest thanks.  If he's ding something illegal, he surely doesn't know it, unless he's a _very_ good actor.

Loddie's Directions:

A day's walk due east will get you to the edge of the Iron Hills.

Another days' walk southeast along the perimeter of the hills and you'll come to a small dwarven compound.  The dwarves are friendly, from what he's heard of other merchant caravans coming through the area, will will do what they can to help.

Talk to the dwarves, and they'll likely feed you and tell you a good story.  They'll also point you  to Thokkari Hills, which is the way the walnuts were supposed to come.  

He also explains that the shipment came this way, through a less traveled route, because of the value of the walnuts.  The less people he met, the less likely they were to be stolen or lost.

So much for logic...


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 12, 2006)

Jonas sips some tea while he ponders Loddie's instructions.

Cranberry apple or Green tea if Loddie has either available.

If it's a less-travelled route we may have difficulty picking it up, even with a skilled tracker like Miss Bloodstone leading the way.  Are there any landmarks we may be able to use to pick it up?

Hmm, it was Vorien wasn't it?  Jonas asks the older man.  Have you had enough to eat?  Looks like it's been days since the last you saw a good meal.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 12, 2006)

Scodi listens carefully to the directions. "Head to the dwarven mountains and ask them about it then. Sounds fairly straightforward." he says as much to himself as to anyone else. 

"This is really very good," he says, helping himself to another portion of the breakfast, his appitite apparently larger than his small form might suggest.


----------



## Post Life Entity (Oct 13, 2006)

Since the name incident, Vorien blushes profusely whenever around either Loddie or Vardi, and quickly steps around either of them.

"It takes more than a little hunger to keep ol' Vorien down." He replies proudly while thumping his chest and wolfing down some eggs and ham.

"Eh, bein' fae and all the road would be a bit untraveled, wouldn't it?" He chuckles and appears to look forward to getting out of town. "You would't be having a map of the area an' a voucher for them nuts would ya?"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 13, 2006)

"Nope, no map," Loddie says.  "And no voucher either.  Didn't know I needed one." 

Loddie looks around the table.  "Hey, you don't think I'ma get in any trouble fer this, do ya?  I mean, I didn't think I was doin' anything wrong." 

Loddie brings his hands to his face and begins to sob again.  "Oh, it's that Duran I tell ya!  He's gonna be the death of me fer sure."


----------



## wmasters (Oct 13, 2006)

"It'll be fine I'm sure," says Scodi, "and Duran won't cause you much more grief, it'd be a waste of his time. It's not like it's going to get him the walnuts any the better. I'm suprised he's so desperate for some nuts to go this far to be honest. There's not anything we should know about them is there?"

Scodi pays particular attention to Loddie's body language, wondering if he knows more than he's saying (OOC: Sense Motive +7)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 13, 2006)

Courage is leaning against the door, her pack slung over one shoulder, and has been looking at the ground. Her bow has been balanced against the wall, but other than that she looks ready to depart. At Scodi's question, she looks up, and turns to Loddie to see how he answers. _There certainly is something going on..._  she muses.

[After he answers]

"I propose we begin our journey, if we want to make the Iron Hills by nightfall," she suggests to her companions.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 13, 2006)

"If there's more to them nuts besides good eatin', it's sumptin' I don't know about, and that I swear to ya.  Though yer right to be concerned; he sure does want those nuts real bad."  Loddie gets up from the table and offers to fill your waterskins and give you some dry rations for your troubles, which include several handfuls of the barnuts that Courage previously spotted.

[sblock]As best you can tell, Loddie honestly believes (or believed, in light of recent events) that Duran wanted the dryad walnuts for no other reason than that they are a delicacy.[/sblock]

_Assuming you move on..._

There are only four ways to get into Irongate: West through the Headlands in Onnwal, north or south by ship from the Dunhead Bay or from the Azure Sea, or east through the Iron Hills.

You'll see that the road is marked plainly enough, as it is the only one available and is fairly well used.  The journey itself is uneventful.  The land is mostly flat until late afternoon, when you can see the hills come up over the horizon.  As you enter the hills themselves, the sun leaves you just enough light to set up camp near a small ravine.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 13, 2006)

*Tanith, female human illusionist*

Silent for most the journey, Tanith quietly helps getting camp set up and retires early, offering to take a later watch so that she can have uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 14, 2006)

Night falls quickly and, thankfully, unventfully.  Everything seems right thus far and, for now at least, it seems that you'll be able to get a good night's rest in preperation for another day's hard march through the Iron Hills.

[sblock]I think a watch schedule is in order, for those pesky random encounters. [/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 14, 2006)

It has been a long day's walk, and Courage is pleased that the drinking and excitement from the night before has not slowed their pace much. As the group arrives at the proposed campsite, Courage immediately begins to gather firewood.  She is smiling, and apparently whistling a half-forgotten tune--the same thre bars, over and over, each time followed by an attempted continuation, that never quite sounds right. 

In twenty minutes or so, there is a small pile of wood ready to be lit.  Courage is finishing off some blackberries she has found and picked, popping the last three or four in her mouth. She takes her canteen, and pours some water into her hands and rubs them together, removing thedirt from the wood and the juice from the berries. She dries her hands by rubbing her fingers through her hair. As her hands work their way towards the back of her scalp, she reveals the elfin ears that her dark hair usually keeps hidden. 

"Will you all excuse me for a while?" she asks to the group generally, as she makes her way for a mossy mound, encased in the shadows from the Iron hills. The sun had set before them over an hour ago, now, but the proximity to the hills suggested that the twilight might continue for hours yet, before it truly got dark. 

She removes her armour, revealing a dark wool undershirt, and dark green trousers. She lays the intricately worked armour beside her posessions, covers them with her pack, and does some stretching before laying down on her back, pillowing her head on a forearm. 

Courage falls asleep.

She wakes automatically about two hours before midnight. She sits up, stretches, and greets anyone who is sitting around the fire (assuming it was lit). "I can take the night watch, if you like," she offers, smiling. She goes to the mound, pulls on her mithril shirt, the cable-knot designs rippling in the shadows. Courage vacates the mound, leaving room for someone else igf they wish, bringing her posessions to where the others are, and there she sits through the night, either alone or in the company of others--waking people for their shifts, or not, as they wish--until morning.  

She has a small pile of berries waiting for anyone to take when dawn arrives, but it is really not enough to count as a suitable breakfast for one. Courage has not kept the fire going, and it is clear she has sifted the coals to ensure there are no remaining embers. She is ready to continue the journey.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 15, 2006)

Jonas had been watching over things between dusk and the time when Miss Bloodstone returns.  I'll stay up a bit longer.  Loddie gave me some of his green tea, care for some?  He says, walking around to the other side of the fire and then sitting.  So what's your story?  You're an Ehlonnan if I'm not much mistaken.  I'd be interested in learning more about your beliefs if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 15, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> You're an Ehlonnan if I'm not much mistaken.  I'd be interested in learning more about your beliefs if you don't mind sharing.




Courage smiles, and instinctively reaches for the silver unicorn she has hanging around her neck. She takes a quick glance down, and glances up. She bites her lower lip, as if in thought, and then begins.

"Yes, I worship Elhonna. Of course there are many gods, and many have power, but the Lady of the Forest has always blessed my family, and our village had a special shrine to her. Well, once we did..."

Courage stops for a second.  This isn't the story she wanted to tell.  She begins again.

"My training was living in the forest growing up.  My Lady was always with me, as indeed she always is. But a few years ago, I felt a calling.  Like she wanted me for a purpose, a special purpose, and so I left my village, and retrained myself to serve her as one of her devoted champions.  And she rewarded me. I feel her love for the world coursing through my soul every time I look at the trees, or a river, or indeed the Iron hills this evening, as we approached them and the sun was dropping out of sight. She holds the natural world..."

And again, Courage hesitates, knowing she is speaking to a cleric: "But this must seem foolishness to you. Hm. Yes.  I am a testament to My Lady's power, and of her devotion, even when someone fails to live up to their calling."

Her head drops again, and she closes her eyes, her hand holding the unicorn tight. Then she exhales. "Despite My Lady's love for me, I was not worthy of her calling. I was not good enough, or smart enough, or focussed enough to persevere in her devoted service." And then she relaxes, and her eyes open again. "But she has remained true to me, despite my failing her.  I cannot be one of her devoted champions, but I can continue to serve her, to prove myself worthy. The glory that she shows me every day in the land--the moss on that stump over there, the berries I found when we arrived, the pureness of the line of the horizon on the road from which we came...--show me that her glory knows no bounds."

Courage stops, not because she is embarassed, but because she feels she is monopolizing the conversation.  She decides to switch the subject.

"I shall tell you something."

She turns to Jonas, her posture perfect and straight on the hard ground, the fire illuminating the right side of her face, leaving the left in simmering shadows, and continues.

"I am concerned about this task. It is foolishness that walnuts are a matter of such import, but I feel they might be for the Dryad who is their source. I feel that if we find these nuts, we must return them to the Dryad if we can, and we must ensure that no more nuts are taken. I've only seen a Dryad once, and that was in an oak tree--I've never heard of a Walnut dryad--, but the stories told all suggest they cannot travel far from their tree. For humans to be making a profit on their helplessness, well, it seems such a violation. I would not want to return until I felt I had helped My Lady's servant as best I can."

She smiles at Jonas, the corners of her mouth forming a shape like a crescent moon, and finishes. "Heh.   I hope that answers your question?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 16, 2006)

I believe it does, and I thank you for sharing.  Jonas says.  So many people have only a superficial understanding of Olidammarnism, so I try to avoid the same mistake myself.  And it is truly fascinatiing for me to talk to people of their beliefs.  I've found that beyond a deity's substantive portfolio or sphere of influence is a less-tangible aspect of our lives, that we learn from them how to appeciate.  Take my church and brethren as an example: so many people dismiss us as miscreants and revelers, but they don't see at the core, we espouse above all else the need for belief in oneself.  To believe in Olidammara is to believe in oneself, to put aside all the doubts and fears that hold one back and act for what one believes is right.  And we can take your faith as another example.  You see the beauty in naature and I'd imagine, many other things most folk readily dismiss or take for granted.  

Which leads into our present situation.  Neither of us wants to see a dryad exploited for monetary gain.  I said I'd aid you in preventing that and I will.  The question is whether or not the rest of the gang will be on board.  It may be more work than they thought they signed up for.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 16, 2006)

"Hmmm." Courage nods, pensively. "I understand the problem.  But I am sure that our companions can be trusted to do what is right, in the end." She sits up, smiling when she realizes the time. "It's almost dawn. I hope you'll be alright for the day ahead. I'm going to go get some more berries."


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 16, 2006)

The hills are peaceful as Courage and Jonas spend the better part of the night learning about each other.  Tanith awakens later after her full night's rest and begins her normal morning preperations.

[sblock=Jonas and Tanith]As Courage heads off to collect her berries, you sit quietly in the brisk pre-dawn air.  As you bathe in the serenity, you both realize just how quiet it really is.  Maybe too quiet...[/sblock]

[sblock=Courage]As you pick your berries, enjoying the serenity and thinking of your new friends, you can hear a faint skittering sound come from behind you and to your left.  Looking, you see a hole, approximately 5 feet in diameter, about 15 feet away from you.  The earth around it appears fresh, and you don't remember it being there yesterday when you collected berries.[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Oct 16, 2006)

As they make camp, Scodi issues a loud yawn. "It has been a long day." he says, "I'll take a watch; wake me if you need me." With that he turns in, his heavy breathing can be heard within minutes as he falls asleep almost immediately. 

In the morning, Scodi sits and splashes some water from his waterskin over his face. "Aah, that's better." he says cheerily as he pulls a crust of bread to chew on from his bag. "Looks like a fine day."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 16, 2006)

Listening quietly to Jonas and Courage discuss religion, Tanith is thumbing through a small book in her lap. Her clothes seem to be changing colors often and her appearance itself often changes from that of a skinny man to a heft woman and back to her normal appearance. Once the others take notice, she tries to stick to a single look: that of a half-elven woman with dark green robes.

"It sure is a quiet morning. I could get used to this."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 17, 2006)

Something's not right.  I'm getting the feeling we're being watched.  Be on your toes.  It had gotten quiet all too suddenly, and that made Jonas uneasy.  That sort of thing only happens when danger is afoot.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 18, 2006)

_Hmmm_ muses Courage, as she notices the hole. _That doesn't look natural._ She pops the berries in her hand into her mouth, and makes her way back to the camp, keeping her eye on the place. Her weapons, left by the fire, are still sitting there and she picks them up.

"Sorry to bother you,"she begins, "but I noticed a rather large hole just beyond the edge of our campsite. I don't think it was there yesterday, so it probably bears some investigation."  

She is looking around for a biggish rock that she can lob at the hole from a distance. When she finds one, she picks it up in her right hand (her bow is in her left, with an arrow nocked) and starts making her way to within 30' of the hole.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 18, 2006)

With the sun higher on the rise with each passing minute, finding a good-sized rock is not a problem.  As you approach the hole, you can see a fair amount of animal tracks leading both to and from the hole.  It looks as if the last direction was in, and probably not too long ago.

[sblock]With the new knowledge that there is _probably_ something in the hole, I'll hold here to let you decide if you still want to throw the rock or not.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 18, 2006)

With corssbow in hand and loaded, Tanith follows Courage towards the hole. "At any sign of trouble, I will wake the others."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 18, 2006)

"It's times like this you wish you had a gnome..."  Her intonation is such that it seems the most likely continuation is "in your pocket" rather than "in your party", but she doesn't seem to be trying to be funny. Courage takes a quick glance at Tanith, to see if she happens to be a gnome right now.

"It is almost dawn.  Why don't you wake them anyways? Perhaps we can remove our campground without disturbing these creatures needlessly. I'll stand watch."   Courage side-steps while keeping her eye on the hole, so that if she draws unwanted attention it is away from the direction of the party. She places the rock at her feet, and readies her bow. Her axe is in the sling on her hip, her quicer is over her shoulders, and her pack is lying, secured, by the remains of the campfire.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 18, 2006)

_Perfect, here we are with animal tracks and a mysterious hole in the ground, and we're stuck with the only Ehlonnan on Oerth who doesn't know anything about it.  I'll be buggered._  Jonas thniks.

I think the only one still asleep is Vorien.  Anybody recognize what that hole might be from?

[sblock=ooc]I'll take my chances and roll an untrained knowledge (nature) check.  result[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 18, 2006)

It looks as though the hole was likely made by some type of burrowing animal, though _what_ animal is hard to say.  It's the size of the hole that bothers you; none of you have knowledge of any animal that can burrow a hole _that_ big.

As the others move to break camp, Courage stands watch of the ominous hole in the ground.  She thinks she hears movement inside, and maybe a growl of sorts, but the noises are so faint that she can't be sure.

_Back at camp:_

All goes well in breaking camp, though the old human seems impossible to wake up.  Even in sleep he seems distant and troubled.

[sblock=ooc]If it's all the same, I'll handle the rolling on my end just to keep things straight.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 20, 2006)

Courage is standing a short distance from the hole, relaxed and ready. She sees an odd expression cross Jonas' face, and wonders what it means.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 22, 2006)

Scodi looks over to Vorian, still sleeping. As everyone is nearly ready he heads over, giving him a shake to try and wake him, and if that doesn't work, trying to make sure that he is OK.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 22, 2006)

Just thinkin', whatever it is that made that hole, I hope it doesn't have a hankering to follow us out.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 24, 2006)

While Scodi and Tanith break camp and try to wake Vorian, Jonas and Courage stand contemplating whatever is residing in the hole.



			
				Jonas said:
			
		

> Just thinkin', whatever it is that made that hole, I hope it doesn't have a hankering to follow us out.




As you speak the words, you see two large eyes at the mouth of the hole.  Just as you realize the thing has no intention of _following_ you, it jumps out of the hole and charges.

[sblock]I think Courage will be able to get a shot off before the thing gets there since she was partle readied beforehand.

Courage's Initiative (1d20+3=5) 
Jonas's Initiative (1d20+2=7) 
dire badger's initiative (1d20+3=9) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 24, 2006)

Courage fires at the creature, her longbow singing as she releases the drawstring. She regrets that combat was unavoidable, but the corruption in nature which produces these dire creatures is a part of the world.

(Is the badger charging her or the others? If it is the others she also makes Great Sounds of Alarum, to draw the creature towards her.)

If possible she moves, to maintain a 25-30' distance from the badger.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 24, 2006)

_Suprise Round_

Unfortunately Courage's arrow goes wide to the right, barely missing the creature.  It continues its charge, focusing on the former paladin.  As it approaches, Courage can feel the force of its powerful claw against her armor but manages to skirt the blow enough to avoid any damage.

[sblock]
Courage's Attack vs. dire badger (1d20+10=11)
Dire badger's attack vs. Courage (1d20+6=16)[/sblock]

_Round 1_

The oversized badger continues it's assault on Courage, flailing about with it's claws and gnarled teeth, but still she manages to escape injury with her masterful defensive dance.

ooc: Dire badger's full attack (1d20+4=15, 1d20+4=11, 1d20-1=10).  Jonas is up next, then Courage.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 24, 2006)

When shaking Varian doesn't rouse him, Scodi gets very concerned. Looking over his friend, he tries to determine what is wrong with him. 

OOC: Scodi will attempt a heal check on Varian. From the description I'm assuming he's not aware of the dire badger from where he is.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 24, 2006)

Remind me to be more specific next time.  Jonas grumbles as he readies his rapier and returns the badger's swings.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 25, 2006)

OOC:  nice Map!

IC:

Courage holds her ground, and with one smooth motion drops her bow and reaches for the battleaxe at her side. _A leather strap to hang it over my shoulder would be a fraction more efficient_ she thinks to herself, as she takes the weapon in both hands and continues a powerful horizontal swing...


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 25, 2006)

_Round 2

Scodi:_
You heal check reveals nothing except that Vorian refuses to wake.  Not only does he make no sign of waking, he shows no sign of breathing.  The only thing you can hear is a frierce growling sound coming from the same direction Courage and Jonas went.

_Courage and Jonas:_
Jonas steps forward and plunges his rapier deep into the creature.  The damage seems to throw it into a frenzy, as it begins to flail about even more than before.  This thing is showing no sign of stopping by its own will.

Courage manages to drop her bow and draw her battleaxe without a problem, and lands a solid blow to the livid badger.

In it's whirling frenzy, the badger manages to hit Jonas with both of its claws, causing a significant wound on his chest and arm.  It gnashes its yellow teeth at Courage, but she manages to back away just in time.

[sblock=ooc]
Jonas's crit confirmation (1d20+6=21)

HP:
Badger 26/28[34]
Jonas 18/31
Courage 34/34
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 26, 2006)

Courage pulls the axe back from the creature, its forward momentum having been stopped by a shoulder blade. She takes a 5' step to try to get on the other side of the Badger as her companion [attempted flank] and swings again, with the weight of both hands behind the axe as it falls. [str bonus when 2-handed?]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 26, 2006)

Undeterred by the badger's clawing, Jonas moves in step with Courage to try toget around on both sides of the creature.  Again, he attempts to drive his blade home to keep it occupied as the lady knight moves into her position.

[sblock=ooc]If Jonas takes a 5' to the left and Courage takes a 5' up and left it should put us in flanking position on her turn.  Jonas's next attack however will not benefit from the flank.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 27, 2006)

Jonas's rapier strikes true, causing the badger to squeal miserably. 

Courage steps around to the opposite side of the badger, bringing her axe down hard at the end of her move.

The badger swings its vicious claws at Courage as she steps around.  Courage's luck continues, however, as only one of them hit.

Jonas isn't so lucky, however, as the creature sinks its foul teeth into his left arm.


_Back at camp:_

Perplexed over the fate of your newfound friend, Scodi and Tanith are truly at a loss.  The sounds of a nearby battle bring them out of their thoughts, however.  The fight is near the stream by the sounds of it, from the same direction Jonas and Courage went a few moments ago.

[sblock]
The badger takes 14 points of damage:
Jonas's damage (1d6=5)
Courage's damage (1d8+1=9); adding half of your strength bonus for weilding the axe two handed makes it +1.5, so it'll still round down to 1.

Courage takes 6 points of damage.
Jonas takes 5 points of damage

HP:
Badger 12/28[34]
Jonas 13/31
Courage 28/34
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 27, 2006)

"Jonas, be safe." Courage warns, encouraging her comrade, as she draws back her axe for another swing. 

As the blade comes down again, Courage growls at the creature, unexpectedly.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 27, 2006)

Urrgh, need some patchin' up.  Jonas says, making the passes of a healing spell while attempting to keep his guard and eyes on the vicious beast, so that Courage wouldn't lose the advantage on it.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 27, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Urrgh, need some patchin' up.  Jonas says, making the passes of a healing spell while attempting to keep his guard and eyes on the vicious beast, so that Courage wouldn't lose the advantage on it.




ooc: Decide which healing spell you are going to use, and what spell you are going to lose in its place.  Go ahead and roll and post it here.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 27, 2006)

Hearing the sounds of battle, Tanith draws her crossbow and hurries toward the stream to see if she can help.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: I'll cast cure light wounds in place of entropic shield, healing 9 damage


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 27, 2006)

Tanith rounds the bend in time to see a flicker of light fade from Jonas's body.  More interesting, perhaps, is the man-sized badger in a blurred fury between he and Courage.

[sblock]I don't have time for a map right now, but figure Tanith is about 60 ft. away from the main combat.  Unless directed otherwise, I'll assume Scodi is with her.

HP:
Badger 12/28[34]
Jonas 22/31
Courage 28/34[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 30, 2006)

Seeing her companions in the middle of combat, Tanith chants something in the Draconic tongue and points he hand at the badger. Three  balls of force come out of her hand and strike the badger hard.

DMG 13


----------



## wmasters (Oct 30, 2006)

Hearing the sounds of battle, Scodi curses. Despite his concern for his companion he heads to the sounds of fighting to see how bad the situation is, nocking an arrow in his shortbow.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 30, 2006)

Scodi comes up behind Tanith just in time to see the balls of energy shoot forth from her hands.  They speed across the distance and unerringly strike the badger, sending it into the throes of death.

Jonas and Courage are startled by the flashes of light that passed between them, sending this creature back into the earth.  They turn simultaneously to the direction from which the balls of force came and see their friends standing at the ready.  Well, most of their friends anyway.

As the badger stops twitching and finally succombs to its pitiful death, the foursome make their way back to camp to collect their belongings and their comatose comrade.  Scodi tells the group of his worries, and of how the man barely seems to be breathing.  Perhaps even more strange, however, is that as they come upon the camp, Vorian's equipment is still tucked neatly away next to his bedroll.... his empty bedroll.  

Courage will notice several fresh tracks made by average sized humanoid feet.  There appears to be no attempt to hide them.  Almost at once, the entire party noticed the small note attached to Vorian's empty bedroll.



> _Our tracks are not hidden, as your ranger will note.  I bid thee not to follow them; our concerns are not with you.  We have watched you all night, and taken the courtesy of providing a distraction so as not to involve you.  Know that you are not our target, but could have been all the same.
> 
> Be wary of the company you keep.  The man with whom you've shared your fire is a murderer, convicted of killing a beautiful young girl, and now a guard slain during his escape.  His punishment will be just, but yours need not be.  Carry on with your journey while this man comes to the end of his..._




The letter is not signed, but is embossed with a simple hawk in flight, held back by a ball-and-chain.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 30, 2006)

Scodi looks over at the empty bedroll. "Oh boy. Well we can't just leave him. Let's have a look at that note." he says, reaching for it. Studying it, Scodi tries to remember if the hawk in flight is a symbol he's come across before.

OOC: Knowledge: history +6; local +2; nobles & nobility +6; bardic +8. One of those might be appropriate...


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 30, 2006)

Scodi recognizes the symbol as that of a bona fide prison for hardened criminals.  Although the name escapes him at the moment, he deems the document to be legit.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 30, 2006)

Jonas will rip the note out of the hands of whoever's holding it and skewer it to a nearby log or other piece of flotsam with his rapier.  *May Olidammara take your souls and use 'em for marionettes, you gorram vigilante bastards!!!*  He yells in the direction of the tracks.  

The young cleric will take a moment to calm down and continues.  I don't believe that man was the murderin' sort, and I can hardly acknowledge the kind of authority that resorts to these kinds of tactics to uphold "justice."  Knowing what little I do of the way the authorities work around here, it could be some sort of trumped-up charge to get him out of the way of some sheriff whom he might've rubbed the wrong way.  I for one want to know the whole story behind this.

But on the other hand, I've pledged myself to aid Miss Bloodstone in her quest to recover the dryad nuts, and I will honor that pledge if she wishes to continue on that way.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 1, 2006)

Courage will also note that the letter is indeed legitimate.  While she cannot be certain if the man was innocent or guilty, she can rest easy knowing that no man was ever sent there without a lawful trail and a finding of guilt, be it an accurate judgement or not.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 1, 2006)

"Jonas.  I understand and respect your concern. Sometimes the forces of law do not act with... the grace we might wish. Part of this is repugnant, but I do not believe it is evil. These operatives have been watching us while we remained unaware, and they have taken our travelling companion without a great deal of dissembling. Were we to pursue these tracks, it is possible we should catch up to them. If it is your wish, I will go with you. But it is as likely that the tracks will lead nowhere that we can travel." 

As she says this, Courage is loking Jonas in the eyes directly. She has pulled out a cloth and is wiping her axe clean. Later, she will wash the cloth in water. But for now she is thinking, and then she decides to continue.

"May I tell you something? Not everyone knows this, but Paladins have the ability to see into people's hearts, to know if they are truly evil. I had the ability to look into Vorien's heart, yesterday, or even when he was sleeping--into the hearts of any of you. But I did not do so, because it can be seen as an invasion by those who are good. Hmm.  It's a paradox, and a test. Many people believe these things are relative, but there are absolutes in this world, as you, Jonas, of all of us, should know.  Had I done so, we perhaps would have known more than we do now. Perhaps we would be at peace; perhaps we would not have begun this journey. But the question remains, should I have examined the hearts of each of you as you slept last night? When I was a paladin, I would not hesitated to have done so. Perhaps you have the wisdom to answer me with that."  

She smiles at him, wiping badger remains off of her chin. She looks to the creaturte -- is it still there?  was it perhaps magically summoned? -- and then back to Jonas. 

"So," says Courage, raising her voice so all can hear, but still speaking primarily to Jonas, "Do we proceed, or do we follow these tracks?"


----------



## wmasters (Nov 1, 2006)

Scodi sighs as he sits at the side of the now vacant bedroll. "I don't know. I don't know what to do. It seems wrong to just abandon him on the back of some letter, whoever it's from. But if it's genuine... well I'd rather not have anything to do with it at all. He didn't seem like a murderer to me."

Seeing Courage wiping badger remains from him, he looks up, "Are you hurt? Sorry I didn't get there sooner, I didn't hear you."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 1, 2006)

So you release me from my pledge?  Not many would do that, especially when dealing with an Olidamarran, a member of an order which I freely admit is not always as good as their word.  Jonas says, somewhat suprised by the boldness on Miss Bloodstone's part.  There are absolutes of course, but there is also the matter of choice.  It makes things easier and harder for us to live in the world.  I feel either course of action might be a right thing to do, and yet somehow I may come to regret either one.  What of Vorien?  Maybe he did what they said, maybe he didn't.  Maybe he has some way of proving himself innocent, we don't know.  But now what of the folks at the inn?  What defense do they have?  If we don't get to the bottom of that case, I can only see one way of it ending for them.  For me, now that all the factors have been weighed, the choice is simple.

But maybe not for our other companions.  You extended me a great courtesy just now Miss Bloodstone, and for that I am eternally grateful.  Now I ask on our friends' behalf that you give them the same courtesy, let them choose for themselves the course they'll follow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 1, 2006)

"If the letter comes from a bona fide prison for criminals and seems legitimate enough, who are we to question it?" Tanith looks to all the others. "I did not know Vorien and the way I see it, we might be lucky to be rid of him before something could have happened to us."

"We were asked to help in a task and that is the task I agreed to. So I say we continue that task."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 3, 2006)

Courage looks at Jonas, and puzzles at his Oldimaranian Oath. "I think we should proceed. Though it hurts me to leave someone I have shared a hearth with, we know little of him, or of his captors, and are unlikely to be in a position to affect change. I understand if others feel differently, and I shall accompany any one, if it is your wish to pursue Vorien."

She pauses, and acknowledges Scodi's concern. "I am fine, thanks. A minor wound. It is Jonas who needs your care. For now, I can take care of myself, but thank you."

"We have another full day's march ahead of us. I suggest we raise camp and proceed.

Her gear is packed, remaining where it was by the fire pit. She picks up her bow, tests its drawstring, and replaces her axe.

As the others pack their gear, Courage approaches each of them. Each time, she addresses them by name:

"Scodi, I would examine your heart. Given our situation, I desire certain knowledge of you, and in exchange for your openness, you would have my affirmation of protection."

"Jonas, I would examine your heart..."

"Tanith, I would examine your heart..." 

For each of her comerades who agrees, Courafge will clasp their right hand, and look into their eye. She doesn't need to do this, of course, but she wants the appearance of ritual, of solemnity. She does not want this to be an invasion.

Then, as the others pack up their kit, Courage lays hands on herself, healing the injuries.


----------



## wmasters (Nov 3, 2006)

Scodi considers the situation, pausing before speaking to the group,"I can't help bu think that if I'd been taken, I'd want my companions to come and make sure I'm OK. But, this looks genuine to me," he says, gesturing to the note. "If he's been taken by this prison, he'll get a fair trial, and frankly our involvement's not going to help a lot. It just feels a bit like we're betraying him to carry on on the back of a scrap of parchment."

With a sigh, Scodi stands. "Jonas, I will tend to your wounds, if you need, they looks painful. Although I expect you're a better healer than me."

When Courage approaches later, Scodi nods in acknowledgement. While he finds it slightly invasive, the business with Vorian having left him disconcerted. "Do what you need to." he says to Courage, and submits to the paladin's magic.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 3, 2006)

"Go ahead and examine my heart, but know that not everything is what it seems." 

Tanith finishes packing her stuff and stands there waiting for the others to be ready before they go on their way.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2006)

After Courage finishes her soul-searching, the party decides to pack up and carry on.  Anuneventful days walk takes them to a small dwarven outpost a few miles into the Iron Hills.  While the majority of the dwarves here live deeper in the hills, this highly visible outpost draws not only dwarves taking a break from mining, but anyone else who happens to be passing through.  In the tavern you can not only buy deep mug of dwarven made ale, but the back wall is lined with other dwarven-made wares, including some sturdy-looking weapons and armor.

A stout dwarven woman greets you as you walk in the tavern as she is drying and putting away the empty mugs.  "G'day to ye!  What can I get ye?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 4, 2006)

"A pint of ale, please," says Courage with a smile, as she places herself down on what appears to be an inverted barrel being used as a seat at a large wooden table, and looks about to ensure there are enough barrels for her friends as well.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 5, 2006)

The stumpy woman brings four foaming mugs of ale to your table and sets them down in front of you.  "Ne'er see'd ye 'round here before.  On business 'r pleasure?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 6, 2006)

Amongst my people, business is pleasure and pleasure is business!  Jonas declares, raising his pint.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 6, 2006)

"It might do you a little business to please us with some answers," Tanith replies with a sincere smile. "A friend of ours was supposed to receive a shipment of some dry goods. Walnuts to be exact. He never received it and it upset some people."

Finally sitting down Tanith smiles to the woman. "A lady of your sorts hears things others may not. Do you have any word of someone coming across a lost shipment of procuring one of their own?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 7, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "It might do you a little business to please us with some answers," Tanith replies with a sincere smile. "A friend of ours was supposed to receive a shipment of some dry goods. Walnuts to be exact. He never received it and it upset some people."
> 
> Finally sitting down Tanith smiles to the woman. "A lady of your sorts hears things others may not. Do you have any word of someone coming across a lost shipment of procuring one of their own?"




"Hmmm," the woman ponders.  "Nope.  Only trade route through here is the one you just came in on.  Haven't heard o' any lost shipments o' nothin' meself.  Walnuts ye say?  Seems strange a fellow'd get 'imself bent outta shape fer some walnuts."  With that, the woman heads back to the bar and on with her duties.

Almost immediately you feel a heavy breathing down your back and turn to see another grizzly old dwarf.  "There is another trail," he says, almost clandestinely.  "I heard ye askin' Rhanett about yer lost shipment.  Well, if it was anythin' of _value_, it mighta come through the Thokkari hills."  He raises an eyebrow when he says the word "value", suggesting me means more than just that of a monetary type.  

"Those trails is used for folks who don't wanna be seen, fer the most part."  He then gives a knowing nod, and looks down his nose at you, "bet that's where yer man ran into some trouble.  Lotsa trouble down in those parts.  Patrols go down in there ever so often.  Last one still ain't come back.  Maybe you'll find 'em when yer out there.  Then again, maybe ye won't."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 7, 2006)

Courage meets the grizzled dwarf with a penetrating gaze. "Thank you kindly, sir. That is most helpful. Would you care to join us for a drink?"

The casual gesture towards the remaining barrell, which is beside her, is accompanied with a shrug.  She is grateful, and will happily buy the dwarf a pitcher or two for the evening's company.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dwarf gives a wide, yellow-thoothed smile at your offer, and for the first time you notice the deep scars covering his face underneath the mats of his hair and beard.  "Dun mind if I do," he says as he takes the last seat.  "An fer yer generosity, I'll tell ye a story.  About them Thokkari Hills, ye see.  I been there 'afore." The man seems to go off in his own world as he tells his story, oblivious to everything else around him.

"'Bout three years ago a nest o' formians settled in ter them hills.  They was intent on colonizing the whole damn place, but we fought 'em.  Fought 'em good, too.  But they was tough, and we lost plenty."  The old dwarf runs a finger along a scar on his face as he continues.  "But we beat 'em in th' end.  Killed the whole damn lot of 'em.  We gathered up our dead and brought 'em all home.  Well, all but one; never could find her.  Reckon she's still out there somewhere, Moradin bless her soul.  But we come home and had a celebration o' life like you ain't never seen.  Ain't been that much ale flowing 'round here since neither.  If Hehranna coulda see'd it, she'da been some kinda proud.  There be a grand celebration o' that one's life, if whatever's left of her ever finds her way home.

"But them hills, they leave a bad taste in yer mouth now.  Fellas done lost too many kinfolk there, don't wanna go back.  I done told ya we send a patrol down in there every now and again, but fer the most part them hills haven't been touched since that battle, 'cept for the occasional caravan that don't no bothers in the city.  And I reckon that's what's happened to yer man.  No tellin' what's holed up down in there now after all this time."

He appears to wake up out of his self-induced trance and raises his mug to you.  "Good luck to ye if ye go.  Be careful, and stay on yer toes.  It was a dangerous area once, an' likely is again."  He downs his ale in one giant swig and sets the mug down heavily on the table.  "Good stuff," he says cheerfully as he wipes his mouth with the back of his filthy hand.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 8, 2006)

Your story is moving master dwarf.  The events of our journey have if nothing else stirred many emotions in me.  I think, so long as it doesn't interfere with our business, we would do well to try to ascertain the fate of your sister-in-arms.  You might think me a fool to say it, but she may have found a way to survive these years, but holding out hope against formibable odds is something we Olidammarans are known for.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Your story is moving master dwarf.  The events of our journey have if nothing else stirred many emotions in me.  I think, so long as it doesn't interfere with our business, we would do well to try to ascertain the fate of your sister-in-arms.  You might think me a fool to say it, but she may have found a way to survive these years, but holding out hope against formibable odds is something we Olidammarans are known for.




"If ye find her, no matter in what condition, and bring'r back to us, I can promise ye that more'n one mug'll be raised in yer honor.  But I reckon that lost patrol has more of a chance o' bein' found in one piece than ol' Hehranna.  I guess they're lost anyway.  Shoulda been back by now.  Mighta gone off pannin' fer gold fer all I know.  Plenty of it out there, ye know.  Dorlenn and Iskilar be their names.  If ye run across 'em, tell 'em their families are waitin' fer em."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 9, 2006)

"That we shall do." says Courtage, as she reaches for another pint for the Dwarf and herself. 

Courage listens to his speeches, and remains attentive, asking questions about small details.  Later in the evening, she turns the conversation to the weapons behind the bar. "Are those weapons for sale, do you know?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Later in the evening, she turns the conversation to the weapons behind the bar. "Are those weapons for sale, do you know?"




"Oh, they be fer sale all right.  Cost ye a bit, but worth it.  Some rare precious metals some of those things 'r made out of."

Some of the more costly items are made from adamantine and mithral, while others are typical items of dwarven superiority (everything is masterwork).  While there are a few swords, the focus is obviously on hammers and axes, the dwarves' typical weapons of choice.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 9, 2006)

Have any crossbow bolts?  Jonas queries.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Have any crossbow bolts?  Jonas queries.




"Actually," Rhanett says as she opens a locked case behind the bar.  "Yes, we do."  She pulls out a polished silver case and sets it gently on the counter.  Jonas can see his reflection in the lid as she opens it, revealing 20 shiny crossbow bolts, each fitted snugly into the soft blue velvet lining.  There are ten secured into the lid, and ten more in the bottom, so that they fold up on top of each other when the case is closed.

Jonas stares at the case and the bolts in awe.  He can hardly believe that such a work of art could ever be considered a weapon.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 10, 2006)

Phenomenal craftsmanship!  You see Miss Bloodstone, there are crossbow-bolts, and then there are finely-honed shafts that strike true to an opponent's heart, and these are in the latter category.  How much?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 10, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Phenomenal craftsmanship!  You see Miss Bloodstone, there are crossbow-bolts, and then there are finely-honed shafts that strike true to an opponent's heart, and these are in the latter category.  How much?




130 gp

ooc: These are basically just masterwork bolts, adding a +1 enhancement bonus to attacks when using them.  But they sure are pretty!


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 10, 2006)

Jonas reaches into his sack and produces a coin pouch, counting out 130 gold.  He had the money to spare, and dwarven-quality bolts would be well worth it.

I'll take 'em.  He says.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 10, 2006)

Courage smiles, pleased at the interest she has stirred. She inspects the crossbow bolts, but then looks up at the more obviously Dwarven weapons on the wall. "May I see that mithril Greataxe?" she asks, a lopsided smirk drawing across her face.

She adds, hoping, it will prove a successful Dwarven joke, "My axe isnt big enough.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 10, 2006)

Jonas takes a pull from his drink and talks to Scodi and Tanith.  Am I the only one here finding the notion of an axe-wielding Ehlonnan a bit unusual?


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 10, 2006)

"Unusual, indeed. But I also think the sight of it would be quite humurous."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 11, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Courage smiles, pleased at the interest she has stirred. She inspects the crossbow bolts, but then looks up at the more obviously Dwarven weapons on the wall. "May I see that mithril Greataxe?" she asks, a lopsided smirk drawing across her face.
> 
> She adds, hoping, it will prove a successful Dwarven joke, "My axe isnt big enough.




The dwarven woman returns your smile.  Apparently your joke was a success.  You'll note that she removed the axe from the wall with one hand, and hardly a strain.  She uses two hands, however, when she hands it over to you, resting the finely wrapped handle in one and the highly polished head in the other.  "I finer piece of work was never created," she says in almost a whisper as she hands it over to you.

Other than the obvious superior craftsmanship of the wepon, you'll note that it weighs significantly less than any ordinary greataxe.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 11, 2006)

"It is truly exquisite," Courage says, holding the axe in her hands, and measuring its heft. (She is ignoring the teasing of her companions, puzzled at the religious bent of Jonas's ongoing jests). 

Her battleaxe, still at her hip, cannot compare to this. She bites her lip, as she steps back from the counter, clearing a path with the swing of the Dwarven weapon.

"It is the work of a master, without doubt. What would you charge for such as this?" 

[OOC: she's not going to be taken, but does wish to buy the weapon.  Ideally her battle axe can be offered in partial exchange.]


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2006)

*Shaimon H'uu, barbaric human druid*

Without warning, a bear of a man bounds over to the party. His hair is unkempt, his eyes glinting. He sports a breastplate made out of large, lizard-like scales rather than metal. As he approaches--again quickly and without warning--he draws a warhammer from his belt.

"Don't they make some wonderful things 'round here?" he says, and the childish grin of pride on his face makes it clear the weapon is not a threat, but a visual aid. "I bought this fine crusher here just last night." His smile falls a bit as he adds, "'Course, I've only got to try it on some big bugs so far..."


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 13, 2006)

Slightly startled at the man approaching the table drawing a warhammer, Tanith holds her hand to her chest slowing her breaths. "A mighty fine weapon indeed. Looks like you have the muscle to weild it."

_And the charisma too,_ Tanith thinks to herself.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 13, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "It is the work of a master, without doubt. What would you charge for such as this?"





3020 gp.

Rhanett holds the axe in front of you.  She's fairly certain you can't afford it, but is quite respectful as you take it from her and give it a slow test swing.

[sblock=ooc]: seems a little high to me, but that's the price.  500 gp per pound for a six pound weapon, plus the original 20 gp for a typical greataxe.  Of course, there might be other greataxes here that aren't made of Mithral, but are still of superior dwarven quality for MUCH less, just a little heavier (and it _is_ an axe, heavier might not be such a bad thing, eh?).[/sblock]

Rhanett will also sell you any dry goods you need.  For your offer of bringing back Hehranna, however remote the odds are, she'll give you a simple room for the night for free.


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Slightly startled at the man approaching the table drawing a warhammer, Tanith holds her hand to her chest slowing her breaths. "A mighty fine weapon indeed. Looks like you have the muscle to weild it."




"I ... well, thank you, milady," he says. Though there's little of his cheeks to see given his messy beard, the man's flush is still visible. He returns the warhammer to his belt, eyes darting about as if searching for something. Then he snaps his fingers.

"Shaimon!" he says excitedly. "I mean, my name is Shaimon." He waves his now empty hand to the group, shrugging as he adds, "I forget the introducing part sometimes."


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 14, 2006)

"Well met Shaimon. My name is Tanith." Pointing to the half-elf holding the axe, Tanith continues with a smile. "And her name is Courage. She is an Ehlonnan. Never thought I'd see that."

Pointing to an empty spot at the table, Tanith looks back to Shaimon. "Feel free to sit down and have a drink with us. We are a friendly bunch."


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Well met Shaimon. My name is Tanith." Pointing to the half-elf holding the axe, Tanith continues with a smile. "And her name is Courage. She is an Ehlonnan. Never thought I'd see that."
> 
> Pointing to an empty spot at the table, Tanith looks back to Shaimon. "Feel free to sit down and have a drink with us. We are a friendly bunch."




Shaimon perks back up at the invitation, and plops down in the seat. "Why, thank you again. Don't mind if I do. Oh!" Here the man half-stands, letting out a quick, high whistle. From the shadows under the table he came from, a large wolf lopes over, its tongue lolling out of its mouth, each step jingling from the chain barding it sports. The wolf moves without really acknowledging the others, laying at the large man's feet.

"This is Dyspeer. He's with me." Shaimon says. "Dyspeer, these are friends."

The wolf raises his head upon hearing his name, and looks where Shaimon points to the others, but then returns to laying down, apparently uninterested in the humanoids' conversation.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 17, 2006)

_The next morning..._

Rhanett greets you with a hearty breakfast of bacon and eggs that are probably not from a chicken.  She placed a huge mug of dwarven ale in front of each of you, apparently forgetting that most of you are not dwarves, and do not have dwarven stomachs, with the exception of Shaimon.  Regardless, you eat, and some of you drink.  Then Rhanett gives you directions to the small trade trail that runs through the Thokkari Hills--about half a day's travel east.  The trail is mostly burried in the overgrown terrain, but still should be fairly recognizable when you see it.

_Assuming you leave right away..._

Half a day's march east, and true enough you discover a small overgrown trail heading due north.  The trail cuts through the rugged wilderness, passing under the boughs of the wind-weathered oaks and through natural ravines of tortured limestone as it winds its way deeper into the Thokkari Hills.  

At this point, the sun will set in a couple of hours, and you can hear tell-tale sound of battle farther ahead.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 17, 2006)

Courage places the axe back on the counter, nodding thanks, but saying, "I shall have to wait before I purchase a weapon like that."

She crouches in front of the wolf, "Greetings, Dyspeer." and then, from her corouched position, loooks up at Shaimon. "And greetings to you. Are you a traveller as well?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 17, 2006)

Looking to the others, Tanith motions towards the noise. "We should investigate!"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 18, 2006)

Jonas could only roll his eyes at Tanith going gaga over the big fellow.  Frankly he'd expect better from a wizard, but it seems the female propensity to fall for strapping musclebound lunkheads applies regardless of profession.

Jonas Cleighton, priest of Olidammara, at your service Shaimon.  We're fixing to make a journey into the hills.  If you feel up to it, my services are at your disposal.

[sblock=Next morning] he brings up the rear along with Tanith.  Watch yourself Tanith.  Your new boyfriend would be saddened if anything would befall you.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2006)

As you travel farther up the trail and round a bend, you discover a shallow depression near the trail, some 20 feet across and lined with boulders.  Atop the largest of these boulders is a wounded dwarf dressed in  dirty chainmail and wielding a dwarven waraxe.  With the exception of the blood and gore clinging to it, the axe looks similar to those that were on display in Rhanett's tavern.

The dwarf is fighting three giant ants that have gathered around the boulder's base.  Judging from the two already-dead ants lying in crumpled heap nearby, the dwarf is a capable enough fighter, but he is obviously injured and tiring, and currently in serious danger.

Neither the ants nor the dwarf notice you at this time.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 18, 2006)

Drawing her crossbow and loading a bolt, Tanith gets ready to take aim and fire at the enormous ant.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks like someone has a bug problem.  Not to worry, the exterminator is in the house.  Jonas readies his blade, for what is sure to be more fighting alongside Miss Bloodstone and with Tanith backing them up.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 19, 2006)

(ooc: As you all know, I'm still learning the ropes of DMing here.  I'm going to try to take a page out of Endur's book here and see how that works for me.  Maybe it'll speed things up a little.  I'm using real dice here though, not Invisible Castle)

IC:

_Surprise round:_
The battle is approximately 60 feet from your current location.

Tanith takes aim at the nearest giant ant and fires (-4 penalty) and misses (14+4,-4=14).  

_Round 1:_
Three giant ants attack the injured dwarf.  2 miss, but 1 hits with a nasty bite.

The injured dwarf swings his axe at the ant that bit him but misses.  You think you can hear him curse something in the dwarven language.  Even those that can understand the language probably wouldn't dare repeat it.

20 Skodi Karakus
18 Ants
17 Injured Dwarf
16 Shaimon Hu'u
14 Courage Bloodstone
12 Jonas Cleighton
3  Tanith Dathius


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 19, 2006)

Realizing the danger to the dwarf is greater than she first thought, Tanith decides to use something a little more trustworthy. Chanting in the Draconic tongue, Tanith points her left hand in the direction of the ants and three bolts of force speed through the air striking one of the ants in thorax.

OOC - Magic Missile for 11 DMG


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 20, 2006)

Courage stands with her legs apart, feeling the earth beneath her feet. She raises her bow, and the drawstring sings as she knocks an arrow.  She quickly (rapidly, one might say) looses two arrows into the carapace of one of the creatures.

She calls out, in Common, 
"Stand back or we shall continue to attack."


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

[sblock=Back at the Inn...]







			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> She crouches in front of the wolf, "Greetings, Dyspeer." and then, from her corouched position, loooks up at Shaimon. "And greetings to you. Are you a traveller as well?"




Shaimon seems to perk up even more at the question. "I am!" he says. "I'm on a spirit quest to 'touch the corners of the world.'" Here he furrows his brow. "I suppose part of the quest is figuring out just what that means?"

At Jonas' introduction, the large man extends a hand in greeting. "A priest, eh? If you've got to pick a god, you have to appreciate the one who fancies nature, right?"[/sblock]

"Dyspeer," Shaimon calls out, pointing to the dwarf in peril, "Protect him!"

The wolf dashes forward, his human companion trailing behind, pulling out a sprig of mistletoe. When he's retrieved that, he stops, holding it in front of him as if it were a weapon. Unintelligable words spill forth as he sweeps the mistletoe low to his feet, swirling it around as he rises. 

Even as the wolf closes the gap, The nearby plants seem to reach up, twisting and grappling onto the ants.

[sblock=OOC]Does Dyspeer share Shaimon's initiative? 

Link means the handle animal check to give Dyspeer the Defend command is a free action. Given the distance, I'll assume a double move for Dyspeer.

Shaimon's only going to make a single move, since he'll use his standard action to cast Entangle such that the ants are affected but the dwarf stays free.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 21, 2006)

The ants attack the injured dwarf, who goes into total defense mode, and all miss.

Shaimon Hu'u advances toward the edge of the depression while casting _Entangle_, centered on the boulder that the injured dwarf is standing on.  Plants, grass, and weeds sprout up through the boulder strewn depression from 20 feet in all directions, grabbing at the legs of anything within the radius.

Dyspeer stops at the edge of the depression, refusing to move into the entangled area.

Courage fires two arrows at one ant.  One misses, but the other lodges itself deep into the creature, sending a great howl of pain from it.  None of the ants respond to her verbal command.

Tanith sends three migic missiles speeding toward one ant.  The ant instantly falls to the ground in a heap.

20 Skodi Karakus watches
18 Ants attack injured dwarf (miss, miss, miss)
17 Injured Dwarf (total defense)
16 Shaimon Hu'u (commands Dyspeer, casts _Entangle_
15 Dyspeer Advances to battle but stops at edge of _entangle_ spell
14 Courage Bloodstone fires two arrows at one ant (hit, damage=9; miss)
12 Jonas Cleighton readies his weapon
3 Tanith Dathius casts _Magic Missle_ killing one ant

_Round 2_

One of the ants has avoided being entangled, but the other has not.  Both attack the defending dwarf again but miss.

The injured dwarf, still swearing, does his best to hide behind his shield and dodge the ants' attacks.  He pulls a potion from his belt and drinks it quickly.  The ants move in for another attack, but he manages to hold them off.

20 Skodi Karakus watches
18 Ants attack injured dwarf (miss, miss)
17 Injured Dwarf (drinks potion)
-- Ants AoO (miss, miss)
16 Shaimon Hu'u
15 Dyspeer Advances to battle
14 Courage Bloodstone
12 Jonas Cleighton 
3 Tanith Dathius


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 21, 2006)

Again, Tanith calls upon the memorize incantation she prepared this morning and three bolts of energy strike one of the remaining two ants, causing it severe pain.

DMG 13


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 21, 2006)

Two more arrows from Courage.


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"That's a bloody good trick, Tanith," Shaimon calls to the mage as her arcane bolts take down the ant. "I've only got the normal sort of arrow, myself. I'm not nearly as fast as Courage, but if I hit, mine pack a fair punch."

Shaimon drops his mistletoe and draws the bow from his back, trying his best to demonstrate his point.

[sblock=OOC]Drop mistletoe as free action, draw bow as move action, draw arrow as free action, attack +2 (includes the -4 modifier for firing into melee), 1d8+3 damage (x3 crit)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 21, 2006)

_Round 2_
20 Skodi Karakus watches
18 Ants attack injured dwarf (miss, miss)
17 Injured Dwarf (total defense)
16 Shaimon Hu'u misses
15 Dyspeer Advances to battle
14 Courage Bloodstone fires two arrows one ant (miss, hit damage=7), killing it
12 Jonas Cleighton 
3 Tanith Dathius cast _Magic Missile_ killing one ant

--------------------------------
Shaimon Hu'u draws his bowstring back impossibly far, impressing Tanith greatly.  He looses the arrow and unfortunately misses the ant completely.  The arrow whizzes by the injured dwarf's head and continues its impressively long flight out of sight (rolled a natural 1).

Courage Bloodstone launches two fast arrows at the same ant.  The first one misses, but the second one strikes true and the ant falls motionless.

Tanith cringes as Shaimon Hu'u's arrow nearly impales the injured dwarf.  While she may be impressed by the great distance she worries that his accuracy may kill the poor dwarf.  She decides to spare the man and launch three more balls of force at the remaining ant, which also falls  to the ground motionless.

As the last ant falls the injured dwarf peeks up from behind his shield.  Upon seeing the fallen ants he stands up.  Again he starts to curse in the dwarven tongue.  Whatever he says, it makes Tanith chuckle a bit.

[sblock=Tanith]Between the foul words he may be making up on the fly, you think you can hear him saying something about wasting a potion for nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shaimon Hu'u draws his bowstring back impossibly far, impressing Tanith greatly.  He looses the arrow and unfortunately misses the ant completely.  The arrow whizzes by the injured dwarf's head and continues its impressively long flight out of sight (rolled a natural 1).




Shaimon grimaces as the arrow nearly takes out the man he meant to help. Luckily, his companions have far better aim, be it natural or arcane.  As the last ant falls, Shaimon quickly returns his bow to his back, almost as if he wanted to pretend he'd never fired an arrow. 

He whistles for Dyspeer. As the wolf trots back, Shaimon stoops to retrieve his mistletoe, sweeping it once over the ground before standing. At the gesture, the magically-augmented plant growth releases the ant corpses and returns to its natural state. 



> Upon seeing the fallen ants he stands up. Again he starts to curse in the dwarven tongue. Whatever he says, it makes Tanith chuckle a bit.




Shaimon's blush is apparent as he moves to the mage and whispers, "Is that about me? I swear, I really was aiming for the ants..."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 21, 2006)

Courage advances and offers her hand to the dwarf. "My name is Courage," she says introducing herself. "Can you tell us why these creatures were attacking you?"

She looks down at the creatures, to assess what they were carrying, if they bear insignia or other markings, etc.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 21, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shaimon's blush is apparent as he moves to the mage and whispers, "Is that about me? I swear, I really was aiming for the ants..."




With a smile and a pat on the man's broad shoulders. "Don't worry Shaimon, I don't think the man saw it while he was hiding behind his shield."

Following Courage, Tanith introduces herself to the Dwarf. "My name is Tanith. I wouldn't waste your breath complaining that potion you drank. If our help wasn't so swift, it could have been the deciding factor in saving your life."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 22, 2006)

Jonas was about ready to charge headlong into battle, but could only watch in dismay as his comrades lay waste all three of the ants.  He lets out a big sigh and lets his rapier, which was raised to the heavens, fall limply to his side.

Hells you guys, leave some for me next time!  is the only comment he can manage.  Olidammara, we humbly pray that you forgive your humble servant Jonas for not rushing headlong into battle in a brash show of derring-do to smite thy foes and impresseth thy ladyfolk.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 22, 2006)

"I would not fear, comrade Jonas..." begins Courage, with a crooked smile. "I am certain that you will more than make it up to your god by insulting the rest of us in the future."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 23, 2006)

Ordinarily Jonas would be happy to banter with Miss Bloodstone for a bit, but he had work to do.  

He goes to check on the injured dwarf.  I am Jonas, resident healer for this company.  I'll tend to your wounds if you wish.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 23, 2006)

The dwarf takes Courage's hand, "Relgarn Grayforge," he says.

After letting go of Courage's hand, he take a couple of quick steps towards Shaimon.  "Ye durn near killed me boy!  Hone up on yer aim a bit afore ye go killin' somethin' yer not meanin' to, eh?  Namely me!"

He hops down off of the boulder and kicks at the ants, making sure they're fully dead.  "Blasted things been all over the place of late.  Dunno what it is that's got 'em riled up like that.  This ain't the worst of it though, or me grandpappy's a gnome.  Strange tracks, 'tain't no ants.  'Tain't no man, either.  I been seein' 'em here an' there.  Other stuff too.  Sumptin' foul goin' on here, that's fer sure."

After a few minutes, you notice that his initial _rage_ seems to subside, and he nearly collapses.  He looks up at Jonas, pale and out of breath, his injuries obviously catching up to him.  "'Bout that healin'?" he manages to say before he loses consciousness.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 24, 2006)

Jonas wastes no time in setting to work, after catching him and easing him down, Jonas unfurls his bedroll and drapes it over him, then uses his pack to prop up the dwarf's feet.  He then unleashes his most powerful healing magicks to stabilize the dwarf's wounds.

[sblock=ooc]Swapping whatever my non-domain 3rd-level spell is (believe searing light) to cast cure serious wounds[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2006)

Jonas calls upon the power of the Laughing Rogue to mend the gruff dwarf's wounds.  Soon enough Relgarn begins to cough and you can see his wounds close as he takes a deep breath, the life coming back to his dee[ green eyes.

A wide, yellow-toothed smile appears in the middle of Relgarn's matted beard.  "A durn fine battle that'n was, but I coulda beat 'em by meself!"  He sits up, reaching for his waterskin.  "but all the same, thank ye anyway fer yer help."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 24, 2006)

"When you are feeling better, perhaps you could show me those tracks you mentioned?" asks Courage with a smile. 

She looks down at the chitin that protected the creatures [OOC: do we have the name "Formian" in our vocabulary?] She looks to understand what she can of their anatomy, of where they are naturally protected and where they might be weak. She looks for inndications of culture, or rank -- are there decorations on the carapaces, or funny hats? And the weapons they use -- metal? forged? Do they have opposable thumbs?

--all the typical reconnaissance questions Courage is trained to perform, on the assumption she is going to see these creatures again. 

She is in addition going to look for signs of something that would be making these creatures behave differently: signs of disease, previous injury.  Then she casts detect evil on the area of corpses, but perhaps (if possible) encompassing our new dwarven friend as well.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "When you are feeling better, perhaps you could show me those tracks you mentioned?" asks Courage with a smile.
> 
> She looks down at the chitin that protected the creatures [OOC: do we have the name "Formian" in our vocabulary?] She looks to understand what she can of their anatomy, of where they are naturally protected and where they might be weak. She looks for inndications of culture, or rank -- are there decorations on the carapaces, or funny hats? And the weapons they use -- metal? forged? Do they have opposable thumbs?
> 
> ...





You have heard of formians before.  But for what you've heard of them, you know that these creatures most definitely are NOT formians.

These creatures fight with no armor or weapons, and look for all the world like everyday ordinary ants, just really, REALLY big ones.

You detect no evil auras in the area.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 25, 2006)

[sblock=ooc] Thought the yellow would be easier to read for npc dialogue...[/sblock]

"I can tell ye where the tracks are, but I won't be headin' back that way again.  Too many strange noises at night.  That durn chitterin' racket'll send shivers up yer spine, that's fer sure."

He points out another faint trail hidden beneath the grass and weeds, leading east and perpendicular to the one you are on now.  "Had me a camp farther down the trail.  Nearly half a days walk from here 'cause o' all that underbrush.  There be a stream runnin' next to it.  No sense in followin' the track though; that thing that's made 'em's dead.  Found it floatin' in the stream.  That's when I decided to leave.  The damndest thing it was.  Looked like some wretched cross 'tween ant an' ogre.  How's that fer a mix?  'Tain't neither one of 'em worth a durn.

"Anyways, yer likely to see some track up there.  Mind ye, couple o' patrol guards is up there now.  Prospectin' I'd guess, but 'tain't none o' my business.  I runned across 'em a while back, told 'em they could use the place while I was away.  Warned 'em just as I did you, but they was intent on explorin'.  Either way, 'tain't none o' my business.

"Anyways, go up there if ya wanna.  I ain't goin'.  Too many other places around here good for prospectin'.  Places with none o' that blasted chitterin' at night."


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The dwarf takes Courage's hand, "Relgarn Grayforge," he says.
> 
> After letting go of Courage's hand, he take a couple of quick steps towards Shaimon.  "Ye durn near killed me boy!  Hone up on yer aim a bit afore ye go killin' somethin' yer not meanin' to, eh?  Namely me!"




Shaimon opens his mouth to object, but nothing comes out. Instead, his shoulders sag as he gets out of the dwarf's way. Seeing Courage move to inspect the ants, Shaimon moves to them as well, his shame quickly overcome by his curiosity at these strange insects.

"You know, ants are big collectors usually. Don't suppose they'd have an appetite for walnuts...?' he ponders softly aloud

[sblock=OOC]We didn't RP Shaimon getting all caught up on the details of this quest, but I'm assuming it happened over the course of the evening / next morning. If that's not the case, I can re-edit the mumbling above. 

Know: nature +8 to see if he knows anything about the ants / what might have happened to them?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 27, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]We didn't RP Shaimon getting all caught up on the details of this quest, but I'm assuming it happened over the course of the evening / next morning. If that's not the case, I can re-edit the mumbling above.
> 
> Know: nature +8 to see if he knows anything about the ants / what might have happened to them?[/sblock]




The details are fine.  I'd assume the party would tell you about it, just to see if you knew anything about it, if nothing else.

You know nothing special about the ants other than that they are very large.  Other than their size, there appears to be no difference between them and their smaller kin.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 27, 2006)

Jonas gathers his things back up after treating Relgarn.  If my colleagues' tracking confirms my suspicion, we are indeed heading that way.  He tells the dwarf.  Olidammara watch you on your way friend.

Question for you Tanith: are ants this big entirely natural creations, or you think some magician had a hand to play in the matter?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 28, 2006)

[sblock=Tanith, Courage]You have heard tales of giants ants of this nature before.  Like the dire badger you fought before, they are a blashpemous breed, but a naturally occurring one nonetheless.  What you tell the rest of the party is up to you.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 28, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Question for you Tanith: are ants this big entirely natural creations, or you think some magician had a hand to play in the matter?





Courage opens her mouth and is about to begin to answer, but defers to Tanith. Jonas' question is not directed at her, after all. Her lips press together, forming the appearance of a small crooked smile, as she begins down the trail.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 28, 2006)

"I have heard tales of giants ants of this nature before. Like the dire badgers or any other dire beasts, they are a blashpemous breed, but a naturally occurring one nonetheless."

"Any other information regarding our travels through these woods we should know about, Mr. Grayforge?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 28, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Any other information regarding our travels through these woods we should know about, Mr. Grayforge?"




"Nothin'," he says.  "Other than ye ought not t'be goin' at all."

Courage thinks the trail will be easy enough to follow, but with the thick underbrush it will be slow moving.

ooc: movement is cut in half while you are following the trail, by a third otherwise.


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Nothin'," he says.  "Other than ye ought not t'be goin' at all."
> 
> Courage thinks the trail will be easy enough to follow, but with the thick underbrush it will be slow moving.
> 
> ooc: movement is cut in half while you are following the trail, by a third otherwise.




"Lead where you may, Courage," Shaimon says, taking up a position right behind her. As they enter the underbrush, he slows down to allow her to track, but seems otherwise unmolested by the foliage.

[sblock=OOC]Just some color to cover the Woodland Stride ability[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 28, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Nothin'," he says.  "Other than ye ought not t'be goin' at all."
> 
> Courage thinks the trail will be easy enough to follow, but with the thick underbrush it will be slow moving.





"Thank you for your concern," Courage says to the dwarf. "Are you fine to make it to the village from this point?" The last is asked out of courtesy, but Courage is not especially interested in the answer: she doubts a dwarf would admit any hesitancy about this, and, besides, she has a trail to follow. 

As they proceed, Courage dropping to one knee occasionally to test the impressions in the soil [*has* more than one humanoid been past here recently?], she speaks to Shaimon:

"Are you a tracker yourself? perhaps I should be following you."


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "Thank you for your concern," Courage says to the dwarf. "Are you fine to make it to the village from this point?" The last is asked out of courtesy, but Courage is not especially interested in the answer: she doubts a dwarf would admit any hesitancy about this, and, besides, she has a trail to follow.
> 
> As they proceed, Courage dropping to one knee occasionally to test the impressions in the soil [*has* more than one humanoid been past here recently?], she speaks to Shaimon:
> 
> "Are you a tracker yourself? perhaps I should be following you."




Shaimon averts his eyes and bites his lip before answering. "I'm all right at finding tracks, but I never did have the knack for following them," he admits. "Dyspeer can follow a scent if need be, though, but I'm not sure what scent we should have him sample. Might be best to stick with the tracks."

[sblock=OOC]I think I remembered that correctly: without the Track feat, you can find tracks but not follow them with Survival, yes?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]I think I remembered that correctly: without the Track feat, you can find tracks but not follow them with Survival, yes?[/sblock]




That sounds about right.  Either way, there are really no tracks here to follow, just a nearly non-existant trail.

Relgarn says he doesn't need your help to get where he is going, thought he hasn't made up him mind yet if it to the village or not.  He thanks you again, and gives Shaimon a wink and ribs him again about his aim before everyone goes their seperate ways.

As far as the trail goes, you can see the faint outlines of what was once a more traveled route, but nature has all but erased it completely.  There are no more tracks than you'd expect; those being that of Relgarn (or so you'd guess) heading west, and two other sets (presumably those of the guards) leading east.  Nothing else seems out of the oridinary.

After several hours of walking, you see a fifteen-foot wide stream that washes down a shallow valley.  The stream itself seems to be fairly shallow at this point, and can likely be easily forded.  On the east bank (you are on the west bank) sit signs of habitation; semi-permanent shack made of strips of canvasstretched over a wood frameis perched on a flat stretch of gravelly beach on the stream's edge.


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> That sounds about right.  Either way, there are really no tracks here to follow, just a nearly non-existant trail.
> 
> Relgarn says he doesn't need your help to get where he is going, thought he hasn't made up him mind yet if it to the village or not.  He thanks you again, and gives Shaimon a wink and ribs him again about his aim before everyone goes their seperate ways.
> 
> ...




Shaimon, Dyspeer at his heel, looks back to the others at the sight of the homes. "Should we go a-calling, then?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 29, 2006)

Courage smiles and nods, and starts heading across, the chill of the river on her ankles causing a slight shiver as she does so.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2006)

You get partway across the stream and two dwarf-sized figures come shambling out of the shack, both wearing cloaks and gloves.

"Turn back, ye rotten claim jumpers!" one shouts in a raspy voice.

"If bandits ye be, then nothin' here'll interest ye.  Find another!" shouts the other in an equally raspy voice.

It is obvious that they are trying to hide their appearance for whatever reason, although they aren't doing a very good job of it.  You can tell that they are wearing patrol armor under their cloaks, and that their skin appears red and chitinous.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> It is obvious that they are trying to hide their appearance for whatever reason, although they aren't doing a very good job of it.  You can tell that they are wearing patrol armor under their cloaks, and that their skin appears red and chitinous.




Shaimon frowns, whispering to his companions, "Am I the only one thinking these folks might be the kind who like big ants?".


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 1, 2006)

Tanith looks at Shaimon and seriously replies with a quiet whisper, "I bet you their odd skin burns pretty well." And then with a smile, "but it might not even come to that."

Addressing the two shorter men, Tanith shouts "We aren't claim jumpers. The only thing I'm claiming is that I am not a bandit."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 1, 2006)

Courage separates from the group, and --slowly, carefully -- starts walking around in a large circle, to get into a flanking position. She is not making any threatening gestures, but wants to be ready if something goes awry. Her nocked bow is in her hand but pointing towards the ground. Her other hand reasches for the silver symbol she wears around her neck. Invoking her god, she prays to determine whether or not these creatures are evil. 

Courage smiles._ Another type of ant creature._


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Tanith looks at Shaimon and seriously replies with a quiet whisper, "I bet you their odd skin burns pretty well." And then with a smile, "but it might not even come to that."




Shaimon's face takes on a wry amusement. 

"You know, the embers _did_ show me a fire trick during my morning commune..." he whispers back.

Knowing he's not particularly good at first impressions, Shaimon stays otherwise silent, letting those more charismatic than himself handle the negotiations and keeping his eyes and ears open for threats.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "but it might not even come to that."





_or not..._, Tanith thinks as the two figures shed their cloaks and each fire off a crossbow bolt at Courage.  Fortunately they both miss.  Unfortunately, you're probably not going to get out of this without another fight.

"In the name of Hehranna turn back!", one of them shouts

Initiative Order:
19 Shaimon Hu'u
20 Dyspeer
15 Jonas Cleighton
13 Courage Bloodstone
 9 Tanith Dathius
 5 Dwarf sized figures


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 2, 2006)

As the bolts fly by her right, Courage stops where she stands and raises her bow.

Courage releases the first arrow, which is followed quickly by a second. 

At their taunt, she responds without hesitation:

"Drop your weapons if you wish to live. Now."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 2, 2006)

With a startled reaction to the sudden hostility, Tanith quickly reasserts herself and reaches into her belt pouch. In her hand is a yellow crystalline solid and something that looks like dried mud. Chanting something in the draconic tongue and rubbing her two hands together, she focuses on the two creatures. Suddenly an explosion of flame that detonates with a low roar surrounds the groups attackers.

[sblock=OOC]Tanith casts _Fireball_ centered on the two creatures. If any of her allies are too close to cast it without harming them, she will instead cast _Flaming Sphere_ on one of the two.

Fireball (Ref DC 17 for half) DMG 22

Flaming Sphere (Ref DC 16 for half) DMG 5
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Tanith casts _Fireball_ centered on the two creatures. If any of her allies are too close to cast it without harming them, she will instead cast _Flaming Sphere_ on one of the two.
> 
> Fireball (Ref DC 17 for half) DMG 22
> 
> ...




[sblock=Tanith]We'll wait to see what Shaimon and Jonas do before we decide for sure.  Nice roll though, that's a helluva fireball. [/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Dec 2, 2006)

Jonas, unusually quiet up to this point, draws steel and drops one of his signature one-liners.  

I answer to a bit of a higher authority than you _stumpy,_ do not presume to order us about.


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human ranger*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> _or not..._, Tanith thinks as the two figures shed their cloaks and each fire off a crossbow bolt at Courage.  Fortunately they both miss.  Unfortunately, you're probably not going to get out of this without another fight.
> 
> "In the name of Hehranna turn back!", one of them shouts




Shaimon bursts forward even as the arrows fly wide of Courage. An all but unseen flick of his his hand sets Dyspeer on his heels, both of them growling.

"No one attacks my friends!" he roars, his warhammer swinging high above him and bashing down at one of the pair with the force of both his large arms and the momentum of his charge, even as Dyspeer's jaws snap at the same man's legs.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure how close we are, but I figure Shaimon ought to be able to make it on a Charge. His AC is 15 for the rest of this round. Dyspeer won't charge, so if they're more than 50' away, ignore his attack roll below

Free action to handle Dyspeer (Attack)
Charge action (draw warhammer as part of the movement): Attack 18, damage 10
Dyspeer's attack: Attack 11, Damage 5
I doubt Dyspeer hit, but if he did, his Trip attempt (he gets a free one on a hit) is 10

Rules question, since I'm new to wolves: does that "free trip" mean he foregoes the touch attack and is just rolling the opposed Strength check, or does he have to still roll the touch attack, then do the opposed Strengths?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaimon and Dyspeer charge the dwarves, but the stream slows their progress.  They see two arrows come from the right and one of them burries itself deep into one of the dwarf-sized humanoids.

As the dwarf-sized humanoids turn to regard Jonas's taunts, a Tanith sends a peasized bead whizzing by Shaimon's head to stop between the attackers on the other side of the stream.  The dwarf-sized humanoids barely have time to scream as the thing explodes between them, sending them flying.  One of them scurries back into the shelter, while the other remains motionless on the ground, Courage's arrow still firmly embedded in him.

19 Shaimon Hu'u charges
20 Dyspeer
15 Jonas Cleighton
13 Courage Bloodstone
 9 Tanith Dathius
 5 Dwarf sized humanoid

[sblock=jkason]I figured the stream would hamper movement at least a little, which is why I slowed your charge.  I think it worked out for the best.  Also, if it's all the same to you, I think I'd rather roll for attacks and damage myself, if you don't mind.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 5, 2006)

OOC:  in post 147 I used the Paladin detect evil ability.  I guess that wasn't clear. 

IC:

Courage advances, and, with an arrow ncked and the drawstrinng drawn, readied for any hostile act from the creature inside the shelter, she advances and shouts, somewhat surprised at herself,

"Come out with your hands up. We have you surrounded."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> OOC:  in post 147 I used the Paladin detect evil ability.  I guess that wasn't clear.




Actually, it was perfectly clear.  I just forgot to answer you. 

Courage does not detect evil.


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shaimon and Dyspeer charge the dwarves, but the stream slows their progress.  They see two arrows come from the right and one of them burries itself deep into one of the dwarf-sized humanoids.
> 
> As the dwarf-sized humanoids turn to regard Jonas's taunts, a Tanith sends a peasized bead whizzing by Shaimon's head to stop between the attackers on the other side of the stream.  The dwarf-sized humanoids barely have time to scream as the thing explodes between them, sending them flying.  One of them scurries back into the shelter, while the other remains motionless on the ground, Courage's arrow still firmly embedded in him.




Shaimon stumbles to a stop as the air explodes, a quick whistle calling Dyspeer to heel. His shoulders seem to sag a little as he lets his warhammer fall to his side.

"Beat me to the fun again, Tanith," he says, his voice a mix of respect and disappointment.

Even as Courage calls to the other creature in the shelter, Shai swaps out his warhammer for his bow, covering the shelter as well and looking about for others who might come to their retreating foe's aid.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry 'bout that, industrygothica. I'm all for DM rolls. Less math for me. [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 5, 2006)

"I wouldn't call it fun, Shaimon. But they did fire first." Tanith says with a smile. "And don't worry, you'll geta chance to prove your might."

Tanith draws her crossbow and also shouts to the creature in the hut, hoping to end anymore bloodshed. "I think it would be best for you to come out and talk. Do I really need to send some fire in there after you?" After a pause she repeats herself in a different language.

[sblock=OOC]First Common, then Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, and finally Orcish[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2006)

Tanith gets no reply, but it is obvious the thing is still in the shelter.


----------



## jkason (Dec 7, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Tanith gets no reply, but it is obvious the thing is still in the shelter.




Shai frowns. 

"You heard the lady!" he bellows, and Dyspeer adds a low growl. "Keep spurning her and you'll make me angry, and trust me, you wouldn't like that one bit."

Even as he yells to the hut, the large man slowly circles wide to see if he can get a view into the structure to see what's happening there.

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate +5, or do we need to see each other for that to be effective?[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 8, 2006)

With confident strides Courage advances to the main door of the hut.  Her bow is drawn, and it points in the direction she is moving. She remains aware of the possibility that the ant creature may be able to burrow, and so is listening for such indications, but her expectation is that the creature is still inside, cowering.

As she gets closer, the bow goes down, dropping to the ground, and in a smooth movement the battle axe comes up.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 8, 2006)

When Courage sets her eyes on the thing she can tell that it is indeed some sort of dwarf-ant crossbreed.  The thing is not cowering, however, but standing on guard wielding a battleaxe of his own.  He is obviously scared, but resolute, and you can see that he is feeling the effects of Tanith's impressive fireball.  

You know he won't go down without a fight, and he looks quite more capable with an axe than a crossbow.  Judging by his fear, you think you may be able to talk him down.

"In Hehranna's name turn back now," he says.  "Or surrender, and I'll promise ye yer place in the hive."


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> You know he won't go down without a fight, and he looks quite more capable with an axe than a crossbow.  Judging by his fear, you think you may be able to talk him down.
> 
> "In Hehranna's name turn back now," he says.  "Or surrender, and I'll promise ye yer place in the hive."




Shaimon frowns, but realizing his threats seem to have done nothing to shake the creature's resolve, lets those more capable try to negotiate.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 9, 2006)

[OOC: I am assuming that she doesn't see the creature until the bow has been dropped and the axe raised.  If this is not the case, i.e. if Courage still has her bow, she fires a shot and contiinues walking forward.  But let's assumed the axe is raised: ]

Courage continues to walk forward, undeterred by the words of the formicwarf, or whatever it is, and says, without hesitation, as she stares the creature in the face, 
"No, by Elhonna. Your axe goes down now. You surrender now. Or you die. Now."

She is striding forward steradily, and if the axe is in the creature's hand when she is in range, she swings.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 10, 2006)

Kobold Stew[COLOR=Red said:
			
		

> "No, by Elhonna. Your axe goes down now. You surrender now. Or you die. Now."[/COLOR]
> 
> She is striding forward steradily, and if the axe is in the creature's hand when she is in range, she swings.





"I am already dead," he says.  From the looks of him, he's probably right, or will be soon enough.  Tanith's fireballs has apparently done a number on him, as bits of charred, chitenous flesh are barely hanging on.  As he sees the others approach, the thing gives up the fight, and his axe as he falls to his knees.  He breathes a faint sight of relief, apparently ready for the end.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 11, 2006)

Courage continues to step forward, but as the creature drops its weapon and falls to its knees, she lowers her axe and says, "Good. Now. Come with me, and I shall help you."

Her desire is to lead the creature out of this tent. If her comrades cannot see what is heappening, she will call out "The creature is unarmed. We are coming out together." but perhaps that won't be needed. 

If the creature is unable to move, or has fallen unconscious, Courage will lay her hands on the creature within the tent to grant it some healing [a few points, enough to let it regain consciousness].


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 11, 2006)

"I do not need your help.  I have Hehranna."  The creature does not follow your command.


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> If her comrades cannot see what is heappening, she will call out "The creature is unarmed. We are coming out together." but perhaps that won't be needed.




Shai moves closer, bow still ready, waiting for Courage and the creature to exit. Given Courage's reassurance, he tries to keep an eye out for reinforcements in their surroundings.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 13, 2006)

OOC:  Okay, we seem to have stalled, and I'm a bit lost. By "your command" do you mean "Come with me"?  That wasn't meant to be the thrust; saving its life was.

IC:

If the creature is dying, or about to become unconscious, Courage lays hands on the creature, after it drops the weapon. If it is strong enough to resist, then that's fine, since it's not dying. 

If the creature doesn't want to leave the tent, then Courage will talk to it there, once it is stabilized.  

[OOC: does Courage know what Hehranna is?  Gather info 4; K (geog) 6 ] 

If not:  

Courage's hands are empty now, and she is in full diplomatic mode. She takes a deep breath, and shows her empty hands to the creature.
"Tell me about Hehranna. Really, I want to know."  She says this with a crooked smile, her eyebrows raised. Her voice is calm.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about any confusion.  I meant that the creature does not want to come with you.[/sblock]

While the creature is obviously badly injured and exhausted, it doesn't appear that it's life is in peril at the moment, althought it probably wouldn't take much.  As you reach out to lay hands upon it, it pulls away, refusing to let you touch it.

You vaguely recall hearing the name Hehranna before.

The dwarf-thing looks at you as you say Hehranna's name, and relaxes a bit.  A smile comes to it's face.  "I'll die servin' my queen," it says.  "There is no other." 

"Surrender, and you'll have yer place as well," the thing says, even though it has obviously been defeated.

-----------------------

The others come upon the tent opening and see Courage talking to the creature.  Shaimon doesn't notice any other dangers at the moment, but does notice that there is a faint trail leading off to the east from this point, though it is nearly as overgrown an indistiguishable from the last.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 13, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Surrender, and you'll have yer place as well," the thing says, even though it has obviously been defeated.




The smile grows on Courage's face. "I'm afraid it doesn't work like that," she says, reaching down to pick up the creature's axe. "You may come out with me, or you may stay here for a while by yourself. But our surrender to you is not a matter for you and I to discuss."

Leaving no obvious weapons for the creature to use, Courage leaves the tent to confer with her friends. Whether or not the creature accompanies her, she will relate what has happened.


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Leaving no obvious weapons for the creature to use, Courage leaves the tent to confer with her friends. Whether or not the creature accompanies her, she will relate what has happened.




Shai lowers his bow slightly, though he stays attentive for trouble, as Courage relates the tale. 

"Wait. So the bug people worship ... a dwarf?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 15, 2006)

"Hehranna?" tanith has a confused look on her face. "Hehranna? The Hehranna that the dwarf mentioned? Responsible for these creatures?"


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2006)

As Courage relays the story to the others, you all come to the same conclusion, that Hehranna is in fact the same name the old dwarf back at the tavern was talking about; the name of the dwarven wizard who never returned after the battle against the formians several years ago.

Through their conversation the ant-like dwarf can be heard mumbling to himself, "No worries, my queen.  They will surrender, and I will show them your way."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 18, 2006)

"We should act," begins Courage. "From the creature's words, it is possible that it would take us right to the dwarf if we so wished. That might make coming back a difficulty, but would give us the lay of the land. This creature is not evil, though its actions have been ... erratic. It is not clear that it means us harm other than its which  to incorporate us into the collective hive. Which is something I would rather avoid. Perhaps one of you would undertake to examine the creature? Interrogation is not my specialty." Courage chuckles to herself at the obvious truth. "When they attacked us, it was perhaps in fear. They were afraid of claim jumpers, and clearly could not reason. It's not certain to me that we even need to pursue this further. It is possible that here we have the missing dwarven patrol of Dorlenn and Iskilar. We could incapacitate this creature, and take it back. We could also simply leave the creature, and observe its actions."

"I guess I do not see the need to go in killing based on simply this. We might find it unpleasant, but if it is not evil, then perhaps our obligation is to secure safe passage along the trail, but no more. I doubt these are the walnut salesmen.  What are your thoughts?"  She asks the group.


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "Perhaps one of you would undertake to examine the creature? Interrogation is not my specialty."




Shai gives a pained smile. "I'm better with animals than people, I have to admit."



> "I guess I do not see the need to go in killing based on simply this. We might find it unpleasant, but if it is not evil, then perhaps our obligation is to secure safe passage along the trail, but no more. I doubt these are the walnut salesmen.  What are your thoughts?" [/COLOR] She asks the group.




Shai looks around, then shrugs. "If Hehranna's really got the numbers a hive suggests, it's possible she's covered a lot more ground than we could looking for the walnuts," the large man offers. 

"Like you say, though, Courage, if this is an overwhelming hive, I doubt it'd be easy to leave if we go in and they don't decide to help us out."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 21, 2006)

<ping>


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 21, 2006)

ooc: Let me know what exactly you want to do, and we'll move on.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 22, 2006)

OOC: just trying to give a chance for the others!

IC:


"Thanks, Shai," Courage says. "I'll try to find out more. Come along if you'd like."

Courage throws down the Dwarf creature's weapon, outside of the tent, and goes back inside, unarmed.

Assuming the creature is still there and conscious, she squats down in front of the doorway (ready to attempt a grapple if an escape attempt is made), and begins her discussion.

She begins quiet -- though Courage doesn't do gentle, she will try for non-threatening, unaware that as she sits there she appears in some ways like a leopard about to spring.

"Let's begin. My name is Courage.  I'm sorry about your friend, and I would like to try to avoid any more violence if that is possible. When you attacked us, though, you seemed very agitated, and concerned about claim jumping.  Perhaps you can tell me some more about that?"

She shifts back and forth, a hunter sizing up the prey.

"With whom have you registered your claim? What are you mining, and why do you think we would be interested?"

Then, as an afterthought, "And perhaps you would like to tell me some more about Helranna.  I don't think I've heard of him before."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 22, 2006)

Listening to the conversation, Tanith sits there quietly gauging the creatures responses.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 22, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "And perhaps you would like to tell me some more about Helranna.  I don't think I've heard of him before."





"Him?!" the thing screams.  It spits on the ground be your feet and continues it's tirade.  "Hehranna's more beautiful'n you'll ever be!"

It is clear the thing is finished talking as it springs forth, gnashing its yellowed teeth, but not penetrating your armor.


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2006)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Him?!" the thing screams.  It spits on the ground be your feet and continues it's tirade.  "Hehranna's more beautiful'n you'll ever be!"
> 
> It is clear the thing is finished talking as it springs forth, gnashing its yellowed teeth, but not penetrating your armor.




"That's enough!" Shai bellows, dropping his bow and rushing to pull the creature off of Courage.

[sblock=OOC]Grapple attempt: Attack +7 (Str only +3)[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 22, 2006)

"I never doubted the Ant Dwarf King's beauty," says Courage, quite puzzled by the curious outburst.  Nevertheless, she positions herself on the other side of the creature than Shai [i.e. 5 foot step to flanking position] and attempts to assist him in his grapple, without becoming involved herself [i.e. aid another].


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 26, 2006)

(ping)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 27, 2006)

ooc: just giving the others a chance to reply over the holidays.  On we go...


Shai has no problems restraining the thing, though its constant thrashing about is making it somewhat difficult to hold on to.

Courage is confused by the things violent reaction, but concludes that it is probably because she keeps referring to its queen as a "he."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 27, 2006)

Courage clues in that Helranna is a female, and decides to proceed on that basis.
"I'm sorry -- Helranna's your Queen;  my mistake. Let's begin again. With whom is your claim registered? What are you mining?  Why do you think I care? And who is Helranna?"


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 28, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Courage clues in that Helranna is a female, and decides to proceed on that basis.
> "I'm sorry -- Helranna's your Queen;  my mistake. Let's begin again. With whom is your claim registered? What are you mining?  Why do you think I care? And who is Helranna?"




The thing only spits at your feet and continues to flail about, trying to escape Shai's muscled arms.  It tries to bite him, but can't seem to get the right angle to make it effective, making it look for all the world like a toddler throwing a tantrum.  As for your questions, they go unanswered, but the thing stops thrashing long enough to look you dead in the eye and frothing at the mouth.  "You should've turned back.  I tried t'warn ye!  Now it'll be yer heads fer sure!"

It falls into a maniacal laughter and you are convinced that there is no use questioning him further.

[sblock=Tanith]While the others are dealing with whatever the thing is inside, you think you hear a chittering noise coming from farther down the faded trail.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 28, 2006)

"Guys, I think we might have company in a few moments. I hear noises coming from down the trail."

Drawing her crossbow and wishing she would have saved some of her magics, Tanith moves around the hut a little bit to aid in some cover if indeed trouble comes from the trail.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 30, 2006)

Courage sighs, and considers making an attempt to club the creature with her fist, knocking it unconsicious.

But Tanith's words shake her out of such thoughts. "Excuse me," she says, and leaves the tent, grabbing her bow as she does so.  She stands, nocks an arrow, and looks in the direction Tanith indicates.


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Courage sighs, and considers making an attempt to club the creature with her fist, knocking it unconsicious.
> 
> But Tanith's words shake her out of such thoughts. "Excuse me," she says, and leaves the tent, grabbing her bow as she does so.  She stands, nocks an arrow, and looks in the direction Tanith indicates.




Shai looks after the retreating Courage with bafflement. He continues wrestling with the creature to keep it under control, though his fire seems to have faded as he calls out, "Would ... would someone like to help me tie this one up before we have to fight more?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2007)

The words are barely out of Shai's mouth when the creature sinks his teeth deep into Shai's arm and breaks his hold.  As it hits the ground it runs to the opposite side of the makeshift shack and crawls underneath the canvas walls toward the stream.

ooc: Shai takes 5 points of damage from the nasty bite.

Tanith and Courage can see two giant ants moving along the trail toward them.  They are still quite a distance away.  A bowshot might reach them, but it'd be an impressive shot.  Meanwhile, you can hear a commotion going on inside the shack.


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbarid human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The words are barely out of Shai's mouth when the creature sinks his teeth deep into Shai's arm and breaks his hold.  As it hits the ground it runs to the opposite side of the makeshift shack and crawls underneath the canvas walls toward the stream.
> 
> ooc: Shai takes 5 points of damage from the nasty bite.




"Ow! You little--!" Shai's curse falls short as the creature escapes. Hissing as he looks at the bite on his arm, Shai rushes outside, trying to catch sight of his recent captive as he calls out, "That bloody shrimp _bit_ me! He's making a break for it, too. We chasing, or holding?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 4, 2007)

At mention that the captive is escaping, Tanith turns to look and fires a crossbow bolt at the fleeing creature. "Don't let him get away!"


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> At mention that the captive is escaping, Tanith turns to look and fires a crossbow bolt at the fleeing creature. "Don't let him get away!"




Shai jumps a bit at the call from Tanith, but he wastes no more time, drawing his warhammer as he sets off in the direction of the creature, whistling for Dyspeer and gesturing quickly to set the wolf to the chase.

[sblock=OOC]Run after the critter, drawing as part of movement and handling Dyspeer as a free action to Attack.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's a map; I'll update in a bit.  The lighter purple is Dyspeer.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 7, 2007)

ooc: sorry for the delay, been a little busy here.

Dyspeer catches up to the thing quickly, launching himself with an open mouth in an attempt to bring the thing down.  The ant-dwarf is quicker than it looks, however, and sidesteps Dyspeer and comes around a huge axe swing.  Fortunately him aim was off Shai's friend remains unscathed.

Dyspeer and the ant-dwarf now stand in a face off as Shai rushes to them.  Dyspeer crouches low, snarling and showing teeth while the ant-dwarf does nearly the same, wielding his heavy axe that he apparently picked up from his fallen friend.

Courage and Tanith watch the action from the shack, while keeping a close eye on the huge ants approaching from the east.  They are about 100 yards away and are closing in quickly.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 7, 2007)

"You guys won't be able to see me for awhile," Tanith says as she reaches into her pouch and pulls out some odd substance. She then begins casting one of her arcane spells and can no longer been scene. "But don't worry, I'm still here."


_OOC - Invisibility_


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: sorry for the delay, been a little busy here.
> 
> Dyspeer catches up to the thing quickly, launching himself with an open mouth in an attempt to bring the thing down.  The ant-dwarf is quicker than it looks, however, and sidesteps Dyspeer and comes around a huge axe swing.  Fortunately him aim was off Shai's friend remains unscathed.
> 
> Dyspeer and the ant-dwarf now stand in a face off as Shai rushes to them.  Dyspeer crouches low, snarling and showing teeth while the ant-dwarf does nearly the same, wielding his heavy axe that he apparently picked up from his fallen friend.




Shai growls himself, drawing his warhammer as he closes in to the stand off. "Keep that axe away from my friend, you hear me?" he says, swinging with both hands.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if I can actually close and attack this round, but if worse comes to worse, you know what the plan is for next round.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2007)

Tanith casts an invisibility spell as she and Courage watch the giant ants close in quickly.  They are moving fast, and Courage is certain that they are now well within range of her bow.  She fires two quick shots in succession.  The first arrow overshoots, but the second lands true as it burries itself into the ant's midsection.

As the ant-like creature brings its axe down on Dyspeer, causing a deep gash in the wolf's shoulder, Shaimon Hu'u looses a horrible, feral growl as he charges the thing, and a heavy swing of his hammer barely misses as it whisps over the ant creatures head.  As the thing ducks from the hammer, the injured Dyspeer gets his retribution as he clamps on its throat, sending a hot spray of blood over the wolf and his master.  The thing lays motionless on the ground, a grotesque gurgling pumping a fountain of blood from the wound in its throat.

------------------
22 Tanith Dathius: casts _invisibility_ (5 minute duration)
15 Giant ants: advance, now 100 ft. away
13 Courage Bloodstone: fires two arrows at one of the ants (3+7 miss, 17+7 hit, 1+2=3 damage)
8 Ant-dwarf creature: attacks Dyspeer (12+8 hit, 7+4=11 damage)
6 Shaimon Hu'u 27/32: charges ant-dwarf creature and attacks (5+2+8=15 miss)
5 Dyspeer 18/29: attacks ant-dwarf creature (16+6=22 hit, 1+2=3 damage)


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 10, 2007)

Moving a little farther away from the group, Tanith waits to see how close these creature will come once Courage fires her bow.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 10, 2007)

OOC:  soory for being out of touch.  back now, with full access.

IC:

Courage eyes up the advancing ants, and pulls out two quick arrows in succession, one after the other, into one of the advancing ants.

Her voice raises above the ringing of her bowstring, "Shai, you have my apologies. Let me know if you need a hand."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2007)

ooc: Updated post 200 with Courage's actions, and that'll be the end of round 1. 

** Round 2 **

22 Tanith Dathius, (invisible, 49 rounds remaining): moves a little farther away from the group and begins casting _Summon Monster II_
15 Giant ants: advance more slowly, now only 50 ft. away
13 Courage Bloodstone: looses two more arrows (3+7=miss, 20+7=hit, 16+7=confirm crit, 5+2x3=damage 21, ant dies)
 6 Shaimon Hu'u: runs back into the shack to pick up his bow
 5 Dyspeer 18/29: defends Courage


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: Updated post 200 with Courage's actions, and that'll be the end of round 1.
> 
> ** Round 2 **
> 
> ...




[sblock= HP question] I think you may have mixed up Shai's damage and Dyspeer's; that, or I missed recording a blow. I have Shai taking 5 points from the ant critter bite, then Dyspeer taking 3 from the axe. So Shai is 27/32 and, I think, Dyspeer's 26/29. Not a big deal, either way, just checking.[/sblock]

"Guess you don't need me to take care of you, after all, huh Dys?" Shai says as he nudges the dying creature with his foot. A quick glance tells him Dyspeer is hurt but not critical, and there is more company Courage is dealing with.

"You watch Courage's back while I run for my bow," Shai says to the wolf, nodding his head in the direction of the archer as he runs back to the shack.

[sblock=OOC]Since the talking and Handle Animal (Defend Courage) are both free, I think Shaimon can do a double move this round to get back into the shack (not sure if he can pick up the bow this round or not)[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 10, 2007)

Starting her casting, Tanith focuses on a spot not to far in front of Courage. The sound that resembles some form of insect can be heard faintly from in front of Courage and begins to increase in intensity. 

[sblock=OOC Actions]Tanith begins to cast Summon Monster II (Fiendish Giant Bombardier Beetle), centering it 15 ft in front of Courage so that it stands between her and the ants. Appears beginning of next round.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock= HP question] I think you may have mixed up Shai's damage and Dyspeer's; that, or I missed recording a blow. I have Shai taking 5 points from the ant critter bite, then Dyspeer taking 3 from the axe. So Shai is 27/32 and, I think, Dyspeer's 26/29. Not a big deal, either way, just checking.[/sblock]




[sblock]Actually, I just forgot to record the five points of damage Shai has taken.  Dyspeer took 11 points of damage from the axe blow, not three.  He dealt three points when he killed he ant-dwarf thing.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 11, 2007)

[sblock=Mista Collins]A _Fiendish_ giant bombardier beetle is not on the _Summon Monster II_ list.  However, a _Celestial_ giant bombardier beetle is.  Is that what you'd rather?[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 11, 2007)

[sblock=industrygothica]opps, that is what I meant. that way it can smite evil things.   [/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 11, 2007)

COurage lets fly two more arrows at the approaching ants.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 12, 2007)

A faint shimmering appears not too far in front of Courage as Tanith's spell begins to take shape.  The giant ants continue their approach, and Courage sends two more arrows flying.  Again, the first one overshoots, but Courage stands steady as she corrects her aim, and sends her second arrow into the ants chittenous skull, sending bits of gore up in a spray as its head literally explodes upon the impact.

Shai exits the shack, bow in hand and drawn, ready to let fly at his first opportunity.  The ever-faithful Dyspeer stands his ground in front Courage, ready to charge at the command.  The axe wound in his side looks nasty, but doesn't appear to be slowing him down.

** End of round 2 **​


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 12, 2007)

** Round 3 **​
22 Celestial bombardier beetle: appears in front of Courage and holds
22 Tanith Dathius, (invisible 48 rounds remaining):
15 Giant ant: moves in and attacks Tanith's bombardier beetle (11+1=miss)
15 Celestial bombardier beetle: attacks giant ant (19+2=21 hit, 1+1=2 damage)
13 Courage Bloodstone: shoots two arrows at the giant ant (16+6=hit, 2+3=5 damage; 14+6=hit, 2+3=5 damage, ant is dying)
 6 Shaimon Hu'u 27/32: Knocks an arrow, but doesn't get the chance to use it
 5 Dyspeer 18/29: growls while defending Courage


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 12, 2007)

[sblock]Tanith's beetle will attack, she will do nothing[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> ** Round 3 **​
> 22 Celestial bombardier beetle: appears in front of Courage and holds
> 22 Tanith Dathius, (invisible 48 rounds remaining):
> 15 Giant ant: moves in and attacks Tanith's bombardier beetle (11+1=miss)
> ...




"Good boy, Dyspeer," Shai calls as the wolf holds his ground ready to take on the ant should it pass the other giant bug that seems to have come to Courage's aid. Shai adjusts to try to get a clearer shot, then let's loose at the ant with his bow, hoping his current attempt isn't as poor as the last time he tried shooting one. 

Knowing he's better close up, Shai moves forward after taking his shot, dropping his bow again and once again drawing his warhammer.

[sblock=OOC]Dyspeer should hold his ground as long as the two bugs are fighting it out on their own. Since he's defending Courage, I believe he'd move in to attack if she moves into melee range of the ant.

Shai: Bow attack +2 (+6 attack -4 firing into melee), damage 1d8+3. Move action after firing, drawing warhammer as part of movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 12, 2007)

The smell thatemerges from the cracked chitinous exoskeleton hits Courage's nostrils, as she draws her next arrow and turns to the creature's companion. First one arrow, and then another.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 12, 2007)

The shimmering of Tanith's spell fades as the Celestial bombardier beetle appears in front of Courage, already on guard and holding its ground.  Still invisible, Tanith smiles in approval of her summoned creature.

Upon seeing the new foe, the and moves in quickly and attacks the bombardier beetle, but its mandibles hit nothing but air as the thing skirts its attack with ease.  Tanith's creation strikes bite with a bite of its own, causing a minor wound in the ant's side.

Courage sees that the ant is fully within her preferred range now and takes advantage despite the fact that it is already involved in a melee with the beetle.  That means nothing to Courage though, as she sinks both arrows deep into the ant, felling it almost instantly.

Shai doesn't shoot his knocked arrow at the dying ant, but stowes it and his bow in favor of his more familiar warhammer in preperation for another battle.

A search of the area reveals nothing except the faded trail leading to the east.  This is the same trail the giant ants used to get to this location.  Courage and Shai think it may be more than coincidental that the giant ants showed up when they did.

A search of the ant-like dwarves turns up the following:
2 masterwork chain shirts
2 masterwork battleaxes
2 light wooden shields
2 light crossbows
18 crossbow bolts
2 stone discs resembling holy symbols depicting a close-faced helm with ant antennae protruding from the visor.  None of you have seen the symbol before.

** end of round 3, end of battle **


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 13, 2007)

The trail travels east to west, west being the way you came.  The ants came from the east.  The stream leads north to south.  You can probably walk that direction, though not without a deal of difficulty.

Where to now?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 14, 2007)

Courage takes one of the disks, and inspects it. "If no one objects, I'd like to keep one of these." She looks at the other stuff on the ground, and is conscious thatshe cannot carry it, and that none of the rest will improve her combat effectiveness. 

"Would anyone benefit from this booty?"  she asks, comparing the battleaxe on the ground with the one on her hip. She has fired many arrows in this field, and if any are still serviceable, she returns them to her quiver. 

Then she suggests moving on.  "On to the East?" she asks, a smile crossing her face, as her appetite is whetted for adventure.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 14, 2007)

Courage compares the battleaxes and determines that her own is of equal quality to those of the dwarfish creatures.  Unfortunately, thanks to her keen marksmanship, none of the arrows are salvageable.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 14, 2007)

Without being seen, Tanith starts picking up some of the items and soon they disappear as she puts them into her backpack. "I'll carry them for now. They won't hinder me and we may be able to sell these later." Once she is finished loading Tanith continues. "The east works for me, but I may not be much assistance. I've used most my arcane ability for the day."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 14, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Without being seen, Tanith starts picking up some of the items and soon they disappear as she puts them into her backpack. "I'll carry them for now. They won't hinder me and we may be able to sell these later." Once she is finished loading Tanith continues. "The east works for me, but I may not be much assistance. I've used most my arcane ability for the day."





Resting is a viable option.  It should probably be close to dusk by now, and you have a shelter.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 14, 2007)

On the suggestion of rest, Courage takes a drink of water, and goes off to sleep, leaving the others to make a fire. 

"Give me a few hours rest, and I can take the shifts through the night." she offers. It is clear she enjoys the solitude of taking the night watch, but as before is happy to have any company that is offered. 

She sleeps for three hours, and [by 10 pm?] is ready to maintain guard while her companions sleep. If a fire has been built, she will maintain it.


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Without being seen, Tanith starts picking up some of the items and soon they disappear as she puts them into her backpack. "I'll carry them for now. They won't hinder me and we may be able to sell these later." Once she is finished loading Tanith continues. "The east works for me, but I may not be much assistance. I've used most my arcane ability for the day."




"If you need any help carrying, lemme know," Shai offers to the air and the disappearing equipment. He kneels down next to Dyspeer to inspect his wound, hissing himself as he bumps the bite from the ant-dwarf. 

"A good rest and some healing sounds like the best plan, 'specially with a handy hut to rest in." the brawny man says. "Dyspeer and I can take whichever watch needs taking."

[sblock=OOC]Eva doesn't seem to have been online in a while, but do we still have access to Jonas and his spontaneous Cure spells?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2007)

Jonas uses two spells and completely heals Shai and Dyspeer. (1+5=6 hp healed for Shai, 8+5=13 hp healed for Dyspeer)


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2007)

The party manages to spend an uneventful night.  The night-time chittering noises the dwarf told you about were even more un-nerving than you had anticipated, and though the night passed otherwise peacefully, you are all glad to see the light of day again.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 17, 2007)

Courage appears refresehed at dawn, and is performing stretches when the others begin to stir. Her bag is packed, and it appears she has been awake all night, standing guard.

After what she considers a sufficient time, she asks, "So, are we heading East?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 18, 2007)

At dawn, the human cleric steps outside to greet the sun and to offer thanks to Olidamara, humbly requesting her aid in the battles to come.


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai sits quietly with Dyspeer for a short time at dawn. He's unusually calm and composed, though his youthful smile makes it clear he's still Shai. When he's finished with his morning meditation, the broad-shouldered man bounds up, startling even his longtime animal companion. 

"East, indeed, Courage," he says, preparing his bow for the journey ahead.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 18, 2007)

After some sleep and an hour of studying her spellbook, Tanith steps outside. "East it is."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 18, 2007)

An axe at her hip, a bow in her hand, a quiver on her shoulders and a pack on her back, Courage rises and heads East, leaving the remains of the ant-dwarf camp behind her.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 19, 2007)

Travel on the trail is hampered a bit by the overgrown weeds and cracked earth (half movement), but otherwise uneventful for the first five hours.  After that the trail curves back sharply to the southwest.  Both Courage and Shai notice an increase in ant tracks the farther down the trail you go, and a few of the giant creatures can be seen here and there in the distace, but pay no attention to you.

After ten hours of walking you see a lone, squat tower protruding from the overgrown weeds about 100 yards in front of you.  The tower appears to be about 30 feet tall with little or no ornamentation at all.

It is early evening, and the sun will be gone within a couple of hours.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 19, 2007)

" A fitting place to rest. For all eternity, possibly." The cleric chuckles with morbid humor. "let's check it out, shall we?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 19, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> " A fitting place to rest. For all eternity, possibly." The cleric chuckles with morbid humor. "let's check it out, shall we?"




Shai looks to the horizon, and the sun slowly moving towards it. 

"Should we look now, or wait until darkness, do you think?" The question is said in the direction of Jonas, but is clearly meant for general response. "If we wait, we could set up a camp in the meantime, perhaps?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 20, 2007)

"If we attempt to take the tower, then we must be sure there is no one escaping.  I have heard of insects that communicate telepathically, but it is not clear that everyone in this hive is able to do so..."

Courage's voice trails off, as she suddenly realizes thatthe two ants they had fought might indeed have been summoned by the dying Ant-dwarfs.

"Nevertheless, if we can take the tower, it will provide us with some protection through the night."

Courage believes she is fighting for a greater good:  this is not nature, and her Mistress does not approve of abominations. Nevertheless, she is aware that there has yet to be any clear sense of evil in any of this. It may be wrong, but it is not twisted.  Nothing she has seen yet, at any rate. In her former life, she would have recoomended scouting out the tower, examining its reconnaisance and patrols, and striking only if needed. But that was mere obligation: human forms and customs restricting true worship. Now she sees more clearly.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 20, 2007)

As the party searches the area surrounding the tower, they discover that there is no visible entrance. Courage notices (survival :take 10+8=pass) an increased number of ant tracks around the tower, and signs of heavy ant-like traffic directly east of the tower, wherein lies a concealed cave entrance, about 400 feet away.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 20, 2007)

"We have a few hours of daylight left. Shall we investigate the cave?" asks COurage, ready to lead the  way.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 20, 2007)

"I say we explore it now. I'd rather bring a fight or battle to them, then have them ambush us as we camp nearby." Tanith says as she draws her crossbow and loads a bolt just in case of trouble.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 21, 2007)

Is any one visible at the cave? If not, Courage advances.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 21, 2007)

As Courage approaches the cave entrance, she can see that the ground is churned and upturned as if by the passage of hundreds of clawed feet.  Thick brambles and other vegetation surround the black pit in the ground that slopes down and to the west.  As Courage advances for a better view, a large ant lunges out of the hole, snapping is mandibles. Luckily, Courage manages to sidestep the thing to avoid getting bitten.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 21, 2007)

The cleric lunges towards the insect trying to pierce its hide with his rapier


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 21, 2007)

** Round 1 **​
22 Dyspeer: growls and holds his ground (delays initiative)
18 Giant ant: snaps its mandibles at Courage (5+1=miss)
12 Shaimon Hu'u: attacks with his longbow (6+4-4=miss)
8 Tanith Dathius: fires a crossbow bolt into the melee (2+4-4=miss)
6 Courage Bloodstone: drops her bow and attacks with her greataxe (3+7=miss)
6 Jonas Cleighton: flanks the ant and attacks with his rapier (5+6+2=miss)


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 21, 2007)

Tanith fires a crossbow bolt at the ant, saving her arcane spells for a better use.


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> ** Round 1 **​
> 22 Dyspeer:
> 18 Giant ant:
> 12 Shaimon Hu'u:
> ...




[sblock=OOC]Since Dyspeer knows the Defend trick, I think my assumption is that Dyspeer holds attacks and stands ground near Shai whenever the wolf has a better initiative (unless, of course, Shai's being directly attacked, in which case Defend kicks in and he tries to help). 

I'm not sure if you want to play that as Dyspeer skipping an action in the first round, or Dyspeer delaying until Shai's initiative (and thus taking a new initiative slot). Either works fine for me.[/sblock]

Dyspeer lowers his body as his hackles rise, but he stays at Shai's side as the creature attacks Courage. 

"Stay ready, friend," Shai whispers to his wolf companion, raising his bow and letting off a shot at the ant, himself.

[sblock=OOC]Dyspeer's still on guard for Shai. Shai attacks with his Composite Longbow: +6 attack, damage 1d8+3, crit x3[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 22, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Since Dyspeer knows the Defend trick, I think my assumption is that Dyspeer holds attacks and stands ground near Shai whenever the wolf has a better initiative (unless, of course, Shai's being directly attacked, in which case Defend kicks in and he tries to help).
> 
> I'm not sure if you want to play that as Dyspeer skipping an action in the first round, or Dyspeer delaying until Shai's initiative (and thus taking a new initiative slot). Either works fine for me.[/sblock]




[sblock]Whenever Dyspeer has a higher initiative than you, I will assume that he will delay his initiative in order to act upon your command unless, like you said, you are being attacked in melee, in which case Dyspeer will act normally on his turn unless you state otherwise.  Sounds good to me. [/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 23, 2007)

Courage drops her bow, and reaches for her axe, which, in a single graceful motion, she brings down on the carapace of the insect.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 23, 2007)

Behind the echoes of Dyspeers growling and barking, the ant snaps it's giant mandibles at Courage, who sidesteps again as she drops her bow and spins around, coming back with her greataxe in a graceful swing, yet ineffective swing.

Shai's arrow and Tanith's bolt both whiz by the melee combatants, hitting neither.

Jonas comes up on the ant's flank, but his rapier bounces off the creatures carapace.

** End Round 1 **

----------------------------------

** Round 2 **

22 Dyspeer: growls and holds his ground (delays initiative)
18 Giant ant: snaps at Courage (11+1=miss)
12 Dyspeer: bites at the ant (18+6=hit, 2+2=4 damage)
12 Shaimon Hu'u: moves in and attacks with his warhammer, holding it in two hands (19+8=hit, 4+5=9 damage, ant dies)
8 Tanith Dathius: 
6 Courage Bloodstone (flanking ant): 
6 Jonas Cleighton (flanking ant):


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 23, 2007)

Jonas once again attacks with his rapier, looking for an opening in it's armor.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 23, 2007)

Tanith reloads and fires.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 23, 2007)

The axe comes down, glancing of the chitinous exoskeleton, but its momentum continues its journey beside Courage's knees, behind her back, and up over her head.  At the top of its arc, her left hand joins the right, and she brings down the axe with another mighty swing.


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Behind the echoes of Dyspeers growling and barking, the ant snaps it's giant mandibles at Courage, who sidesteps again as she drops her bow and spins around, coming back with her greataxe in a graceful swing, yet ineffective swing.
> 
> Shai's arrow and Tanith's bolt both whiz by the melee combatants, hitting neither.
> 
> Jonas comes up on the ant's flank, but his rapier bounces off the creatures carapace.




Shai frowns, dropping his bow in disgust. 

"I really need to practice more," he mutters. "Might as well do it the old-fashioned way for now."

A quick nod toward the ant sends Dyspeer into the fray. Shai comes up behind, drawing his warhammer and bringing it down with both hands.

[sblock=OOC]Dyspeer: Move to ant, bite attack +6, 1d6+2 damage w/ free trip on a hit

Shai: free actions to drop bow and give Dyspeer the Attack command. Draw warhammer as part of move into ant. Attack two-handed: +8, Damage 1d8+5 (x3 crit)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 23, 2007)

As the giant ant moves in again on Courage, Shai and his faithful Dyspeer move in and bring the thing down in unison, a near perfect kill.  The others are caught open-mouthed with their weapons raised as the thing falls to the ground motionless.

While the last remnants of life are leaving the abominable ant, the party can hear a dragging sound coming from the tunnel, and Dyspeer begins to bark relentlessly.  Any who look down the tunnel will see what appears to be the carcass of a dire boar being dragged down into the tunnel.  The carcass fills the entire tunnel, and whatever is pulling it from the other side is having a time of it.

** end of round 2 **


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 24, 2007)

"This place is just crawling with ants." The human remarks in a dry tone."I should have brought my big boots"


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As the giant ant moves in again on Courage, Shai and his faithful Dyspeer move in and bring the thing down in unison, a near perfect kill.  The others are caught open-mouthed with their weapons raised as the thing falls to the ground motionless.




Shai straightens up, a child-like grin on his face. "Good job, Dyspeer," he says, then holds up his warhammer to show the others. "Told you it was good for squashing bugs."



> While the last remnants of life are leaving the abominable ant, the party can hear a dragging sound coming from the tunnel, and Dyspeer begins to bark relentlessly.  Any who look down the tunnel will see what appears to be the carcass of a dire boar being dragged down into the tunnel.  The carcass fills the entire tunnel, and whatever is pulling it from the other side is having a time of it.




"Hush, Dyspeer," Shai hisses, calling the wolf to him. He looks to the others, uncertain as he says, "More bug squishing, maybe?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 24, 2007)

"If these creatures act like regular ants, we might find a few of these holes in this area. I think it best we hurry forward."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 25, 2007)

"That boar may be a blessing to us," says Courage, her slender finger poiting at the corpse blocking the path. "Depending on how their tunnells are organized, it may be possible to keep the body between us and any hostile insects. With luck, we may be able to avoid some killing."

Courage picks up her bow, and advances on the dire boar corpse, keeping her axe in hand. If the corpse is budging at all, she will stand there, prepared to follow it on its journey into the cave.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2007)

The tunnel is about 5 feet in diameter, and slopes at a sharp angle down and to the west, in the direction of the tower.  You can get down, but it'll take a little effort, and probably both hands.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 26, 2007)

"Uhm, guys, do we really want to go down into that tunnel? I'd rather have them come at me in the open."


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Uhm, guys, do we really want to go down into that tunnel? I'd rather have them come at me in the open."



Shai shrugs as he trots back and picks up his dropped bow, stowing it over his shoulder as he, too, moves to behind the boar with Courage. 

"In the open, they can encircle us. Maybe this way we can at least block them off if the come in a big group? And this seems to be the only way in, doesn't it?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2007)

As the group contemplates climbing down the tunnel (which will have to be single-file, at that), the dire boar carcass lurches away from you in one final pull and slides out the other end of the tunnel, landing on the floor of a small cave with a disgusting plopping sound.  Another huge ant gazes at you from within, and is apparently what was pulling the thing inward.  It quickly begins its ascent back through the tunnel in your direction.

ooc: The and will be at the mouth of the tunnel, but still inside of it at Jonas's initiative.  So basically the only way you can get to it is from a direct frontal attack.  However, it is crawling upwards, which technically means you all are on higher ground, so I'll give everyone a +1 bonus to attack until it exits the tunnel completely.

** Round 1 **​
12 Jonas Cleighton: delays, waiting for the ant to emerge
11 Tanith Dathius: makes room for the melee fighters
10 Shaimon Hu'u:
10 Dyspeer:
7 Giant ant: emerges from the tunnel
Jonas Cleighton: attacks with his rapier (10+2+6=hit, 5 damage)
6 Courage Bloodstone: attacks with her axe (12+2+7=hit, 3+1=4 damage)


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 27, 2007)

Tanith steps aside to allow those who are more capable at melee combat to advance.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 27, 2007)

"Get back" Jonas shouts. "Let's surround it as it emerges."
He falls back and takes up flanking position at one side of the exit, holding his rapier at the ready.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 27, 2007)

Reacting with characteristic deliberation --

[I mean really, have you seen Courage's initiative rolls?]

-- Courage swings her axe down on the ant's head.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2007)

As the giant ant sticks its head out of the tunnel, Jonas and Courage are quick to react, Jonas burying his rapier deep into the thing's side, and Courage crushing its skull with a mighty swing of her hammer.  The thing falls in a heap at the mouth of the tunnel, and will have to be drug out before anyone can go through.

** End of battle **


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2007)

Courage gives a lopsided smile at Jonas, and she places her weapons on the ground. She bends down and grabs the shell around the creature's thorax and begins to heave with both hands.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 28, 2007)

The party heaves the ant out of the hole, and are left with a nearly vertical tunnel at least 30 feet in length, at the bottom of which lies a freshly slain carcass of a dire boar.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2007)

Courage examines the tunnel:  

what is its diameter? are the walls rough earth, stone, or something else? are there handholds? Is this the route only for giant ants, or will humanoids (like the ant-dwarves we saw previously) also use this route? Are there humanoid tracks emerging from the hole?

Also, at the bottom, do we see ants dealing with the boar corpse? many of them?


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 28, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Courage examines the tunnel:
> 
> what is its diameter? are the walls rough earth, stone, or something else? are there handholds? Is this the route only for giant ants, or will humanoids (like the ant-dwarves we saw previously) also use this route? Are there humanoid tracks emerging from the hole?
> 
> Also, at the bottom, do we see ants dealing with the boar corpse? many of them?




The tunnel is about five feet in diameter, burrowed at a sharp angle down and to the west, in the direction of the tower.  There are no handholds in the earthen walls.  Though sparse, Courage and Shai can make out a few non-ant like tracks leading to and from the tunnel, probably humanoid.  There looks to have been more than a dire boar carcass to have been dragged down at one time as well.  You do not see any ants working on the carcass at the bottom of the tunnel, though it is very dark, and the carcass itself is barely silhouetted in the minimal light seeping down the tunnel.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2007)

"Well, friends. As I see it, we have two choices.  We can go down here, or we can plug up the hole, wait for them to build a new one, plug that one up, and so forth until they decide to come out and deal with us in the open. The second option will take more time, but is probably safer for us. It looks like they have used this location for some time now--interrupting traffic is going to catch their attention. What do you think?"  asks Courage, as she reaches again for her bow and axe.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 28, 2007)

"Too be honest, I'd rather go in. I'd like to experience an ant farm first hand. Plus, maybe these tunnels will lead us to the tower. Who knows what could be in there." Tanith says as she looks down the tunnel. "Besides, maybe whomever is responsible for those nuts resides in there."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 29, 2007)

"Is that what they mean by the criminal underground?" asks Courage without cracking a smile. "Who has a rope?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 29, 2007)

"Not I. Anyone else?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 29, 2007)

"We're gonna regret this." Jonas says quietly, and searches his backpack for a rope.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2007)

If you're going down the tunnel, I'll need a marching order.  

I don't have a book in front of me, and d20srd.org isn't loading for whatever reason so I can't look this up for sure, but I think it's safe to say that since the tunnel has an angle, and is fairly small, that the rope will all but negate the climb DC completely, and am willing to let it go at that.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 30, 2007)

Courage is willing to go first, unless someone else feels strongly.


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "Is that what they mean by the criminal underground?" asks Courage without cracking a smile. "Who has a rope?"




Shai, who seemed for a while caught up in his continued fascination for the natural aberration that created the giant ants, perks up. He drops his pack to the ground with a heavy thud and digs around in it until he pulls out a large coil of rope. 

Hefting his pack back into place, Shai says with a large smile, "Will that do? Now, what do we want to do about light down there? I have a few sunrods..."

[sblock=OOC]Since Courage might conceivably take someone down at a distance (far better than Shai, anyway), putting her front makes some sense. Shai will take the second position unless someone else wants a different order. He can use the Guard  / Defend tricks to put Dyspeer with whoever's at the back of the line, too.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2007)

In the interest of moving along, Courage will go down first, followed by Shai.  Tanith and Jonas will take up the rear in that order, and Dyspeer will make his way down behind the rest of the group.

Assuming Courage take an offered sunrod and tucks it in her belt, or another secured location, light won't be an issue for several hours.  As she drops out of the tunnel into a small circular cavern.  A large tunnel exits the opposite wall to the right, while another near-vertical opening is against the far wall on the left, leading down.

Perhaps the most notable feature of the cavern are the three large ants looking in your direction.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 31, 2007)

Courage takes the sunrod, and heads down the incline.  As she emerges into the first chamber, she smiles. "We are in close quarters down here. I see three ants." she warns.

She shoulders her bow, and takes up her axe. "I need to get me a bigger one of these."

Courage is hopeful that the and gore on her is somewhat masking her normal scent, and that she will remain unmolested.  She examines the creatures with her piercing stare, looking beyond them--are there indications of evil corruption infecting them? she discerns.

Whatever the answer, she is prepared [OOC: readied?] to swing the axe at the first ant that moves towards her. 

When everyone is in the room, assuming combat has not yet begun, she indicates the sloping path to her left. "Our quarry will be down there. First though, we should see if we can seal the other passage, at least temporarily."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 31, 2007)

with companions in front of her, Tanith holds he loaded crossbow and waits for a better chance to advance.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2007)

Jonas will move and attack, trying to flank one of the ants.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 31, 2007)

Courage readies her axe and drops down out of the tunnel. As she steps out of the way to allow the others to enter, the ants notice her and attack immediately.

** Round 1 **​

17 Shaimon Hu'u: is stuck in a tunnel
15 Courage Bloodstone: burries her axe into an ant as it charges (17+2+7=hit, 1d8+1=8 damage)
12 Jonas Cleighton: is stuck in a tunnel behind Tanith Dathius
12 Tanith Dathius: is stuck in a tunnel behind Shaimon Hu'u
6 Dyspeer: growls and barks, but is stuck in a tunnel behind Jonas Cleighton
4 Giant ants: charge and attack courage (19+2+1=hit, 2d4+3=11 damage; 6+2+1=miss; 15+2+1=hit, 2d4+3=6 damage)


** end of round 1 **​
[sblock]Dropping out of the tunnel and making a 5-foot step will count as a move action, and you can come out one at a time, one PC per round.  While you're in the tunnel waiting for your turn to exit, you can still ready anything that needs readying, including spells.  The tunnel is narrow enough that you can brace yourself against the walls to free your hands if you need to (for casting and whatnot).

Assuming the melee stays near to the tunnel opening from which you are dropping (which it is now), you should be able to make a single attack as well.

I hope that's clear enough; this is kind of a confusing situation.  At least for me it is.  [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 31, 2007)

** Round 2 **​

17 Shaimon Hu'u (may exit tunnel and attack this round):
15 Courage Bloodstone: 
12 Jonas Cleighton: is stuck in a tunnel behind Tanith Dathius
12 Tanith Dathius: is stuck in a tunnel
6 Dyspeer: growls and barks, but is stuck in a tunnel behind Jonas Cleighton
4 Giant ants:


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 31, 2007)

As she tears her axe from the ant's carapace, Courage smells the residue of prvious meals on its maw. She takes another step towards the south, and again [attempts to] bury her axe in its side.

She tries to maintain a positive face: "There's only a couple of ants in an anthill, right?" _Why does no one laugh at my jokes? _ she wonders.


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Courage readies her axe and drops down out of the tunnel. As she steps out of the way to allow the others to enter, the ants notice her and attack immediately.




Shai feels a rush of adrenaline as he realizes the handicap the tunnel creates for them. He latches onto that adrenaline, lets it build to an inner fire, burning throughout his well-muscled frame even as he falls to the ground. His pulse throbs in his temples as he moves aside for whomever comes next. His vision reddens at the edges as he channels his fire into his arms, knuckles white around his warhammer as he swings at the nearest ant.

[sblock=OOC]Shai's going to use his rage for the day. lasts 5 rounds, brings HP to 42/42, AC down to 15. 

2-handed warhammer attack (with rage modifiers): +10 attack, 1d8+8 damage, x3 crit[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 31, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shai feels a rush of adrenaline as he realizes the handicap the tunnel creates for them. He latches onto that adrenaline, lets it build to an inner fire, burning throughout his well-muscled frame even as he falls to the ground. His pulse throbs in his temples as he moves aside for whomever comes next. His vision reddens at the edges as he channels his fire into his arms, knuckles white around his warhammer as he swings at the nearest ant.





OOC:  Shai smash!


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 31, 2007)

ooc: decided to repost round 2 so we don't have to bounce back and forth on different pages. /ooc

Shai drops from the tunnel in a rage, the veins in his head bulging as he brings his hammer down hard on one of the ants.  His hammer penetrates the thing's skull, knocking it silly as it comes back with a feeble attempt of a bite.

As Shai begins his ragind tirade, Courage dislodges her axe from the ant's carapace and brings it up for another blow, sending it to the ground in a twitching heap.  The third ant moves in toward Courage, but barely misses as its huge mandibles snap close to her ear.


** Round 2 **​

17 Shaimon Hu'u (42/42[32]; rage for 5 rounds): attacks an ant, 17+10=hit, 1d8+8=10 damage
15 Courage Bloodstone (17/34): 19+7=hit, 1d8+1=9 damage; ant drops
12 Jonas Cleighton: is stuck in a tunnel behind Tanith Dathius
12 Tanith Dathius (npc'd): is stuck in a tunnel, readies her crossbow
6 Dyspeer: growls and barks, but is stuck in a tunnel behind Jonas Cleighton
4 Giant ants (2 remaining): attack vs. Shai 3+1=miss, vs. Courage 6+1=miss

** End of Round 2 **

note: those in the tunnel can still make any preparations they need to before exiting.  Tanith can exit on her initiative in round 3.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 1, 2007)

Jonas  prepares himself for the fight, waiting impatiently.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 1, 2007)

** Round 3 **​
17 Shaimon Hu'u (42/42[32]; rage round 2/5): attacks an ant (19+10=hit, 1d8+8=9 damage), ant drops to the ground in a heap
15 Courage Bloodstone (17/34): attacks an ant with her axe (6+7=miss)
12 Jonas Cleighton: is stuck in a tunnel
12 Tanith Dathius (npc'd): drops from the tunnel and runs to the back of the cavern (double move)
6 Dyspeer: growls and barks, but is stuck in a tunnel behind Jonas Cleighton
4 Giant ants (1 remaining): snaps its mandibles at Courage (9+3=miss)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 1, 2007)

Courage is pleased that her axe is doinng damage, but winces as she moves up to the next Ant, and brings down th eaxe with a mighty blow.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shai drops from the tunnel in a rage, the veins in his head bulging as he brings his hammer down hard on one of the ants.  His hammer penetrates the thing's skull, knocking it silly as it comes back with a feeble attempt of a bite.




Language falls to the wayside in his fervor. The woodsman growls, leveling another rage-feuled blow at the creature.

[sblock=OOC]Another two-handed warhammer attack.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2007)

Courage brings her axe down in a wide, powerful arc, but misses as the pain shoots through her body from the nasty bite.  The ant, in turn, snaps at her again but also misses, as Courage is determined not to get stuck in the creatures maw again.

Shai is facing an ant of his own, and as it rears its unsteady head back in preparation for another weak attempt to bite, Shai puts an end to the thought, and any others it may have had as his hammer once again smashes into its head, this time shattering into tiny bits of chitinous gore.

Tanith drops from the tunnel and hurries to the back of the small cavern, leaving the path open for Jonas behind her.  

** End of Round 3 **​________________________________​
** Round 4 **​
17 Shaimon Hu'u (42/42[32]; rage round 3/5): Shai charges at the last remaining ant, but stumbles over the bodies of those already fallen and barely manages to hang on to his hammer (natural 1)
15 Courage Bloodstone (17/34): Courage hits the ant with her axe (11+7=hit, 1d8+1=4 damage)
12 Jonas Cleighton: exits the tunnel and impales the ant with his rapier (17+6=hit, 1d6=5 damage)
12 Tanith Dathius (npc'd): levels her crossbow at the ant and fires (18+4-4=hit, 1d8=4 damage, ant falls to the ground in a heap)
6 Dyspeer: growls and barks


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 2, 2007)

With redoubled force, Courage finds the strength to lift her axer again and bring it down upon the ant's head.


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai, his current target down, whips around with a growl, charging into sate his bloodlust with another enraged attack, this time on the only ant remaining.

[sblock=OOC]Just like last time, let's squish some bugs.  [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 2, 2007)

Jonas steps to the side of the ant and tries to find a weak spot in it's armor.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2007)

Shaimon Hu'u charges at the last remaining ant.  In his tunnel visioned rage, however, he fails to notice the dead and dying carcasses beneath him, and stumbles into the fray, nearly dropping his faithful warhammer.

Courage brings her axe up for yet another powerful swing, and again strikes true as it lodges itself into the creatures carapace.

Jonas jumps down from the tunnel above and executes a near perfect strike as he pushes his rapier deep into the creature, causing an eerie cry of pain to come from the creature.

The ant's cries are cut surprisingly shot short as Tanith simultaneously looses a crossbow bolt and buries it into the thing's skull.  It, like the others before it, falls to the ground in a convulsing heap.

Dyspeer falls from the tunnel and gives a faint yelp as he lands, though he appears to have suffered no injuries.  With his enemies dead, the fresh dire boar carcass seems to have attracted his attention.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 3, 2007)

Courage turns to her colleagues, to see if they are allright -- in particular Shai, if he emerges from his rage smoothly. 

"There will be reinforcements." She announces flatly.

She looks to the two openings -- is one of them potentially blockable or more easily stopped? Can the bodies of the ants be used as a barricade, perhaps, or the dirt roof torn down to present some obstacle, temporarily blocking a passage? Maybe Courage is being unduly careful.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 4, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Courage turns to her colleagues, to see if they are allright -- in particular Shai, if he emerges from his rage smoothly.
> 
> "There will be reinforcements." She announces flatly.
> 
> She looks to the two openings -- is one of them potentially blockable or more easily stopped? Can the bodies of the ants be used as a barricade, perhaps, or the dirt roof torn down to present some obstacle, temporarily blocking a passage? Maybe Courage is being unduly careful.




The two openings are roughly the same size as the one you just came through.  The most obvious method of blocking or barricading one of them would be to use the dire boar carcass, as you've already seen that it takes a bit of work for the ants to get something that big through the tunnel.  While they could get through it, it wouldn't be fast.  The same goes for you too, however.

As for using the dirt from the roof of the tunnel, you aren't sure how sturdy the place is, and there may be a possibility that disturbing the foundations could bring it in on itself.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 4, 2007)

"I suggest we use the carcasses we see and temporarily stop the downward access," suggests Courage, moving around, uncertain whether the fluids on her armour are her blood or the ants'.  "It won't be a permanent blockage, but it can perhaps limit ... uh, accidental encounters."

Assuming they do this, Courage wonders to Shai, "Can Dyspeer keep an eye, and warn us if something is coming through?"

She smiles as she says this, unaware of the cartilege on her shoulder. She wipes her axe. 

Only then does she lay hands on herself, healing some of her injuries.


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shaimon Hu'u charges at the last remaining ant.  In his tunnel visioned rage, however, he fails to notice the dead and dying carcasses beneath him, and stumbles into the fray, nearly dropping his faithful warhammer.
> 
> The ant's cries are cut surprisingly shot short as Tanith simultaneously looses a crossbow bolt and buries it into the thing's skull.  It, like the others before it, falls to the ground in a convulsing heap.




Still driven by his baser instincts, Shai pounds his fist into the ground with the frustration of his fall. By the time he's pushing himself to his feet, Tanith's bolt finishes the ant. Shai, warhammer raised, holds a moment. His whole body seems to quiver as his breathing becomes slower and deeper. The warhammer drops to his side, and he seems to have a moment's difficulty in returning it to his belt.

"Good shot ... Tanith," he says weakly.



> Dyspeer falls from the tunnel and gives a faint yelp as he lands, though he appears to have suffered no injuries.  With his enemies dead, the fresh dire boar carcass seems to have attracted his attention.




The arrival of his companion draws the large man's attention, and he plops himself on the ground, grinning as the wolf sniffs the carcass.

"I think Dyspeer has the right of it: a little break, maybe some refreshment. Gotta get the strength back 'fore we go through something like that again, eh?"



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "I suggest we use the carcasses we see and temporarily stop the downward access," suggests Courage, moving around, uncertain whether the fluids on her armour are her blood or the ants'.  "It won't be a permanent blockage, but it can perhaps limit ... uh, accidental encounters."




Shai looks up to the tunnel they've dropped from, and points a bit incredulously. "You mean that tunnel? 'skind of a heft, innit?"



> Assuming they do this, Courage wonders to Shai, "Can Dyspeer keep an eye, and warn us if something is coming through?"




Shai stands and nods. "Dyspeer, watch our backs."

[sblock=OOC]using the Guard trick. Dyspeer has Spot and Listen checks of +3[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 6, 2007)

Should Shai try to move the dire boar carcass into one of the tunnel mouths he'll quickly find that, by himself, it's simply not happening.  The thing has to weigh close to 2,000 lbs.  Two of you _may_ be able to do it, while three of you _probably_ could, assuming you don't have to lift it, but it will take a great deal of teamwork... and time.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 6, 2007)

"More like a lucky shot Shaimon, but I do appreciate it." Tanith says with a smile.

After seeing rhe size of the creature and how difficult it would be she continues. "To be honest, I'd suggest we just move forward and keep an eye to our backs. What just happened, might draw attention and I don't want to be caught in an ambush with my sleeves rolled up moving a dead carcass."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 6, 2007)

"Very well," says Courage, looking at the boar corpse, "perhaps I am being over-cautious. With Dyspeer keeing guard, we should maintain our options. I expect our quarry is down, but that there will be additional threats along the North passage.  Both ways make sense. Does anyone have a preference?"

Whichever way someone suggests, Courage will willingly lead the way along the path, battleaxe in hand.


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "Very well," says Courage, looking at the boar corpse, "perhaps I am being over-cautious. With Dyspeer keeing guard, we should maintain our options. I expect our quarry is down, but that there will be additional threats along the North passage.  Both ways make sense. Does anyone have a preference?"
> 
> Whichever way someone suggests, Courage will willingly lead the way along the path, battleaxe in hand.




Shai looks across the room, trying to see if there are more tracks down one path than another, especially interested in anything bipedal.

[sblock=OOC]If there's a difference between the amount / type of tracks in one direction or another, Shai will suggest following those. If not, he'll go with Courage's suggestion of the North passage barring further insight.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 6, 2007)

There are no more tracks leading to or from one tunnel than the other, though there are plenty at either.  Judging the north tunnel to be easier without a climb, the party goes in that direction, with Courage at the lead.

The tunnel is about five feet in diameter, like the others.  It winds and curves for about 30 to 40 feet, and then bends sharply to the left.  Thankful for Shai's sunrod, Courage stops abruptly as this tunnel too begins a sharp downward slope.

The angle is such that you may be able to actually sit down and slide to the bottom, assuming it doesn't get any more vertical than it is.

As for the bottom, it can't be seen from your vantage point, so there's no telling how long it is, or how steep it gets.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 7, 2007)

"I am sorry Shai, it looks like Dyspeer's guarding skills will not avoid us heading downwards in any case. If someone wants to give me a rope, I can take it down to make the decent easier for the rest of you."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2007)

Jonas mutters under his breath _*'Told you this was a bad idea'*_


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "I am sorry Shai, it looks like Dyspeer's guarding skills will not avoid us heading downwards in any case. If someone wants to give me a rope, I can take it down to make the decent easier for the rest of you."




Shai returns his warhammer to its place on his belt for a moment, then plops his heavy backpack on the ground. After a bit of rifling, he pulls a thick coil of rope out, offering one end to Courage.

"Will this do?" he asks. He looks around for a place to tie off the rope if need be as he waits for an answer.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 7, 2007)

Courage takes the rope and thanks Shai. 

She then proceeds down the slope, rope looped around one hand, with her axe in the other.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 7, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas mutters under his breath _*'Told you this was a bad idea'*_




"Oh come on, Jonas," Tanith says with a little smile. "This could be fun!"

Tanith then waits and watches Courage slowly proceed down the slope.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2007)

"Yes, yes. Getting bitten by giant ants in the unmentionables. Hilarious. Great. Oh what stories we'll tell our grandchildren, _if we can still have them after this adventure."_ grumbles the Cleric as he prepares to slide down the rope after courage.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2007)

There is currently nothing to tie the rope onto, although the heavily muscled Shai could probably hold on to the rope while the others lower themselves down.  He'll just have to take his chances when it's his turn.  Unless anyone has a piton, that is.

Courage hangs on to the rope and slides down at least 40 feet before coming to another opening, spilling into a small cavern.  The stench is overwhelming, but she manages to keep down her lunch.

The cave is damp and filled with stacks of neatly severed body part, apparently harvested from various animals, giant vermin, and even humanoids.  They are all in various stages of decay, making the wretched stench almost visible.  Lengths of timber and other building materials are stacked elsewhere in the cave, along with several barrels and crates.  Some of the crates are marked with a gold rune that resembles an eagle in flight.  Courage doesn't recognize the symbol.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 8, 2007)

Suspended at the end of the rope that Shai (or another) holds, Courage makes her way and describes the scene. 

"It's not pleasant, and there were no obvious exits. I'm happy to explore the area if you wish, but perhaps we will find more fruitful paths elsewhere."

If others want her to go down and explore, she will happpily do so.  Her dark eyebrows curve with interest at the possibility.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2007)

There is another opening on the opposite side of the cave.  Sorry if I forgot to mention that.


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Suspended at the end of the rope that Shai (or another) holds, Courage makes her way and describes the scene.
> 
> "It's not pleasant, and there were no obvious exits. I'm happy to explore the area if you wish, but perhaps we will find more fruitful paths elsewhere."
> 
> If others want her to go down and explore, she will happpily do so.  Her dark eyebrows curve with interest at the possibility.




Shai's nose crinkles at the thought of all the decaying flesh, but he says "I can hold the rope for most of you, then lower Dyspeer down to you and make my way down, too, if need be. Though returning gets harder."

[sblock=OOC]Shoulda memorized Spider Climb, I guess.  

Shai's Climb is +6 if he winds up having to climb down unaided.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 9, 2007)

"Actually, there was an exit, come to think of it." Courage offers sheepishly. Realizing she misspoke, she blushes slightly, but perhaps in the glow of the sunrod this is not noticed. She takes the sunrod and hands it to Shai, removes her everburning torch from its sheath, and makes the descent into the foul-smelling pit.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 9, 2007)

Following Courage, Tanith descends down the shaft also.


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "Actually, there was an exit, come to think of it." Courage offers sheepishly. Realizing she misspoke, she blushes slightly, but perhaps in the glow of the sunrod this is not noticed. She takes the sunrod and hands it to Shai, removes her everburning torch from its sheath, and makes the descent into the foul-smelling pit.




Shai takes the sunrod gratefully, setting it in his belt so that it can still provide some light without hindering his grip on the rope. He braces himself to let the others descend, then ties the rope to Dyspeer so that the wolf will be stabalized on his own way down.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 9, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shai takes the sunrod gratefully, setting it in his belt so that it can still provide some light without hindering his grip on the rope. He braces himself to let the others descend, then ties the rope to Dyspeer so that the wolf will be stabilized on his own way down.




The others make it down without a problem, though Dyspeer is not keen on being tied to a rope and lowered.  Alas, Shai is his master though, and he'll do what he's asked.  They come upon the same grisly scene as Courage.  Like Courage, none of you recognize the rune on the crates that looks like an eagle in flight.

The smell is wretched, and a few of you heave, but you all manage to keep your faculties.  The tunnel to the west is, as far as you can tell, horizontal and easily traveled.

Does Shai traverse the near-vertical tunnel, or does he wait up top for the others?


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Does Shai traverse the near-vertical tunnel, or does he wait up top for the others?




Shai, disconcerted alone in the giant anthill, decides that if he's linking his fates to the group, he should stay linked. He shoulders his pack and does his best to make it down the tunnel without breaking himself. Well, there are supposed to be soft body parts at the bottom, he thinks, maybe those will break his fall.

[sblock=OOC] Climb +6[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 9, 2007)

OOC: do we leave the rope in place to allow some form of ascent, when needed?

Courage approaches a crate, and attempts to open it.  If a lid does not work easily, she will use her axe.  If what is within in uninteresting, she will begin a walk along the corridor.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 10, 2007)

Shai manages to get down the tunnel without too much of a problem, though he may have a few scrapes and scratches to show for his effort.  Fortunately, it was just small enough for him to brace himself against the opposite sides (reducing climb DC by 10).

As he comes to the bottom, he sees Courage prying open the lid from one of the crates.  What's more interesting to the barbarian is the curious look on Courage's face, not the contents of the crate itself.

"Nuts," Courage says in a confused whisper.  She picks up a handful and lets them fall through her fingers back into the crate.  "Nuts," she says again, looking at the others.  They are unfamiliar--not like typical bar nuts, or any other she'd ever seen, for that matter.  No, these had to be...


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 10, 2007)

"...Dryad nuts.  We've found a clue, more than a clue, at last. Does anyone recognize this symbol?  Hmmm. It's odd that they would be kept here, though.  We need to investigate more." she says, looking to the others.


----------



## jkason (Feb 12, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "...Dryad nuts.  We've found a clue, more than a clue, at last. Does anyone recognize this symbol?  Hmmm. It's odd that they would be kept here, though.  We need to investigate more." she says, looking to the others.




Shai, brushing himself off from the dirty climb down, furrows his brow.

"These nuts were why you came here, yes?" he says. "You need to return these to insure that innkeeper of your keeps ... er ... keeping inn? Should we find a way to hide or secure these now, before we delve deeper? 

"Then again, if they've been in here all this time, I suppose they aren't on top of the menu list."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 13, 2007)

"Hmm.  I see no purpose in taking the nuts with us at this point. My interest in any case concerns the Dryad much more than the innkeeper, who knew he was trading in ill-gotten gains. But certainly, if somone wants to load up a bag of holding with these, that I suppose would be most efficient. Otherwise, I suggest we proceed."

Courage fills a pocket with nuts, but does not try one. She will help load a bag if anyone wishes, but otherwise will proceed.


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "Hmm.  I see no purpose in taking the nuts with us at this point. My interest in any case concerns the Dryad much more than the innkeeper, who knew he was trading in ill-gotten gains. But certainly, if somone wants to load up a bag of holding with these, that I suppose would be most efficient. Otherwise, I suggest we proceed."
> 
> Courage fills a pocket with nuts, but does not try one. She will help load a bag if anyone wishes, but otherwise will proceed.




The woodsman shrugs. "I've only got a regular backpack," he admits. "Guess we'll have to pick them up on the way back. Like I said, looks like the ants're meat eaters mostly, anyway."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 13, 2007)

"Just in case we have to make a quick exit and don't have time to grab more, I will load some of these into my backpack." Tanith says as she takes her haversack off of her back and starts loading up some of the pockets. It seems like she has put more nuts in her pack than what should physically fit. "Ok, let's continue."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2007)

After a few minutes Tanith manages to load up almost an entire crate's worth of nuts into her backpack.  Amazingly, she hefts it up over her shoulder as if it were nearly weightless, and moves on with the rest of the party.

The narrow passage continues straight for about 30 feet before it curves slightly to the left, and then sharply back around to the right.  The tunnel finally opens into a larger cavern about 15 feet hight.  The air feels a bit stuffy and there is a wooden door on the far wall.  The door bears the symbol of a closed-faced helm with a pair of ant-like antennae.  

Courage thinks she hears the sound of heavy breathing just around the left corner.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 14, 2007)

Courage signals to her comrades to wait, with a gesture from her hand. Then she holds up fingers:  1, 2, 3. At three, she leaps forward into the room [using tumble] to set up a flanking position on whatever creature it is she hears: she is ready, axe in hand, to swing at anything that is ready to ambush.

"hoof" she grunts as she swings...


OOC:

Hi there -- 

I'm afraid I might be inaccessible for the next 2.5 weeks;  I'm travelling and will have uncertain access.  I'll try, but I apologize now for my absence.  Might as well go out fighting...   

Sorry to have to leave right now.  Back March 4. Best,  KS.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 14, 2007)

Jonas looks at his friend tumbling into the cavern. With a curse he follows after, drawing his rapier.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 14, 2007)

Tanith follows also, with crossbow in hand.


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai, warhammer already drawn, moves in as quickly as he can and does his best to keep out of his fellows' way.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2007)

** Round 1 **​
[sblock=ooc]Tumble is a trained only skill, and since Courage has no ranks in it, she can't use it.[/sblock]

Courage enters the cavern and spins around to the left, ready to strike whatever it hovering in the corner.  It is waiting on her, however, and meets her as she turns around with a heavy blow, sending her reeling.  She manages to come back with an attack of her own, however, and grunts as she swings her axe, tearing off a bit of the creatures chitinous flesh. 

Only after her attack does Courage actually see what she is up against, as the others rush in to aid her in the battle.  A large, two-headed creture with red chitinous flesh towers over her.  It is carrying two massive clubs, one in each heavily muscled hand.

Shai rushes in, but the creature abesent-mindedly sidesteps him, focused intently on the former Paladin.

Tanith enters the cave and fires a bolt from her crossbow, but overshoots, sending the bolt into the cavern wall behind them.

Jonas sees the action and hesitates only for a second.  _This could be bad... really bad_, he thinks to himself before stepping into the cave and burrying his rapier deep into the creature.

Jonas startles a bit as a shadow forms over his head, but relaxes when he sees that it is Shai's faithful companion launching himself into the creature, taking an impressive chunk of the creatures flesh with him as he passes.



Ant-like creature: readies a charge vs. whoever enters first
Courage Bloodstone (23/34): enters the cavern and is attacked

Ant-like creature: charges Courage and attacks (16+16=hit, 1d8+7=10 damage)
Courage Bloodstone(13/34): attacks (18+7=hit, 1d8+1=5 damage)
Shaimon Hu'u (32/32): enters and flanks the creature (3+8+2=miss)
Tanith Dathius (20/20): enters and fires her crossbow (6+4+2-4=miss)
Jonas Cleighton (31/31): enters and attacks (17+2+6=hit, 1d6=5 damage)
Dyspeer (29/29): charges the creature and attacks (19+2+6=hit, 1d6+2=5 damage)

** End of Round 1 **​


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2007)

** Round 2 **​
Ant-like creature:Club vs. Courage (13+3=miss; 12+8=hit, 1d8+8=13 damage); Club vs. Jonas (19+8=hit, 1d8+8=10 damage; 3+8=miss); bite vs. Dyspeer (19+8=hit, 1d8+3=8 damage); AoO vs. Shai (2+14=miss)

Courage Bloodstone (0/34; disabled): 

Shaimon Hu'u (32/32): takes 5' step back, casts _Produce Flame_, moves up for touch attack, draws AoO (miss), touch attack (17+4=hit, 1d6+4=10 damage)

Tanith Dathius (20/20): casts _Magic Missile_ (12 damage)

Jonas Cleighton (21/31): casts _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Courage (cures 17 hp)

Dyspeer (21/29):attacks (19+6=hit, 1d6+2=7 damage; trip 13+2=15 vs. 8+4+2=14, success)


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 15, 2007)

_Oh Bugger_ 


Jonas winces when he sees his friend take a heavy hit. He tears his rapier from the creature and tries to move out of reach, keeping his rapier between himself and the creature, and moves towards Courage.

_I swear I'll get rid of this knitting needle when this is over. Time for a real weapon._ 

OOC : Jonas will try to get to Courage, if possible without drawing AoO, but he's intent to get a healing spell cast on Couarge this round (he won't survuce another hit from the creature), spontaneously casting cure serious wounds instead of searing light.


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

[sblock=OOC]You may have rolled it and it just failed, but since I think this is the first time it's come up, Dyspeer gets a free Trip attempt vs. the beastie when he hits him (+2 str, +1 racial bonus to the check, no AoO or tripping in return). Especially since the -4 modifier from attacking from prone might alter some of the results in round 2, I figured I'd mention it. I'll post assuming Dyspeer just failed his trip attempt.[/sblock]

Shai, upon seeing the imposing form of their opponent, suddenly feels quite small. He glances at his warhammer, then shakes his head, taking a step back. 

"I really ougtta remembered," he mumbles, holding a free hand out in front of him and focusing on the space in front above it. "Best way to kill an ant is to burn it."

His words devolve into a series of hisses and snaps that sound like nothing so much as the noises of someone lighting a fire. Which, apparently, is exactly what he's doing, as his palm appears to catch fire, though the large man shows no sign of pain. 

"Let's see how well the big ones burn," he growls.

[sblock=OOC]5' adjust to get out of range for AoO (I hope  :\ ), then casting Produce Flame, duration 4 minutes (unless thrown), touch attacks for 1d6+4 damage.

Dyspeer will continue to attack for now.

Also, does Shai's Knowledge: Nature (+10) give him any insight into the new opponent?[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 15, 2007)

Realizing that her crossbow is going to be in effective with such close quarters and her companions in melee, Tanith chants the necessary words to unleash arcane energy from her hand. Three fist like objects fly from her hand and strike the ant-creature square in the chest.

[sblock=OOC]Three Magic Missiles. Damage total: 12[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 16, 2007)

** Round 2 **​
The ant-creature swings its massive clubs again at Courage.  The first misses, but the second strikes true as it lands squarely across her cheek, sending her head backwards at an unnatural angle. The others watch in horror as the former Paladin falls.  Jonas is suprised by a mighty blow from the creature's other hand, and is himself sent reeling, but manages to keep his footing. Dyspeer yelps as the creatures powerful jaws clamp down on him, tearing out a chunk of flesh.


Shai backs up and calls upon the awesome powers of nature, something his peers have never seen him do.  He brings forth a ball of fire resting in the palm of his hand, and steps forward, narrowly avoiding another powerful blow, and sets it to the two-headed menace.  While the flames appear to do some damage, the creature shrugs it off and continues his tirade.

Tanith, now a little more than worried, unleashes a bit of magic of her own, and sends three balls of energy square into the things chest, knocking it off balance.  Just then, the wolf Dyspeer launches another attack, ripping out more of the chitinous flesh.  This time, however, he hangs on, and eventually brings the large creature down with him.

While the others have the thing distracted, Jonas makes his way to the fallen Paladin and lays his hands upon her.  His head begins to swim as the healing magic surges through him.  Even as the Paladin begins to recover, coughing and spiting up blood, Jonas doesn't notice, as the world around him has come into a confused haze.

** End of Round 2 **​


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

[sblock=Questions]1) There's no immediate impact here, since it missed, but for future reference: I'm not entirely sure what Shai did to draw his AoO. Is it a matter of the creature having reach? 

2) Why/how did Courage lose a hit point this round and move from disabled to dying?[/sblock]

Though frustrated that his flaming fist hasn't done nearly as much damage as he thought, and distraught at how quickly his companions are falling, Shai's spirits are buoyed up when his wolf pulls the creature to the ground, making him an easier target.

Shai returns his attentions to his trusty bug squasher. The flames on his one hand lick up the warhammer's handle as the large man raises it two-handed, but again the fire seem incapable of actually burning anything other than Shai's enemy. Swinging for all he's worth, Shai hopes he can crack this bug quickly, hoping he still has time to save his new friends.

[sblock=OOC]Two-handed warhammer attack +8 (+10 if the creature's still flanked), damage 1d8+5. 

Dyspeer, too, will continue attacking.

And, of course, both will take advantage of any AoO from the creature trying to stand.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 16, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=Questions]1) There's no immediate impact here, since it missed, but for future reference: I'm not entirely sure what Shai did to draw his AoO. Is it a matter of the creature having reach?
> 
> 2) Why/how did Courage lose a hit point this round and move from disabled to dying?[/sblock]





[sblock=Answers]1) Yes, it is because the creature has reach.  Shai moved 5 feet out of one threatened square and into another, then cast a spell, and moved out of _that_ threatened square into yet another in order use a touch attack.

2) Courage's loss of a hit point is a mistake and will be corrected as soon as I save this message.  Thank you for bringing it to my attention.  I'm still a little new at this dm bit, in case you can't tell. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 17, 2007)

[sblock=Oops!]It appears that I've made a terrible mistake.  I was reading through the thread, and it seems as though I managed to skip an entire round.  Well, almost an entire round.  I went from the BG's attack in round 2 straight to his attack in round 3, essentially giving him two full attacks before you guys acted.  I think I've straightened things out, and needless to say, things have been significantly altered.  Jonas is still dying, but Courage is back with us, and angry as hell, as is apparent with her critical hit.  The bad guy has significantly fewer hit points, and is still prone.  I believe I've caught the story up as well as the crunchy info, so you might want to go back and re-read from post 331.  Please forgive my blunder.  There is no excuse other than that I just plain screwed up.[/sblock]

[sblock=DrZ]Jonas is about to go through an experience of bardic proportions, so I need to know what deity and domains you've decided on.[/sblock]



** Round 3 **​
Ant-like creature (prone): Club vs. Jonas (17+13-4=hit, 1d8+7=12 damage; 18+8-4=hit, 1d8+5=13 damage); Club vs. Shai (13+13-4= hit, 1d8+7=13 damage; 7+8-4=miss); Bite vs. Dyspeer 12+8-4=miss)

Courage Bloodstone(17/34): stands up and attacks (20+7=hit, 12+7=crit confirmed; 1d8+1*3=15 damage)

Shaimon Hu'u (19/32)_Produce Flame_ (39 rounds): 2 handed attack (19+8=hit, 1d8+5=8 damage)

Tanith Dathius (20/20): casts _Magic Missile_ (8 damage)

Jonas Cleighton (-4/31) falls to the ground, dying:

Dyspeer (21/29): bites (3+6=miss)


----------



## jkason (Feb 19, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Keep at him! Don't let the thing stand!" Shai calls, bringing his warhammer down again.

[sblock=OOC]Same attacks as before.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 19, 2007)

Letting go three more missiles of arcane energy, they strike true on the prone creature.

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile DMG: 8 [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 20, 2007)

The ant-creature, being dragged to the ground by Dyspeer, swing his clubs wildly from the ground, landing an impressive hit on Shaimon Hu'u, and sending the roguish cleric flying against a wall in a bloody heap.

Miraculously, Jonas managed to get his spell off before being pummeled by what Shai has decided looks for all the world like a chitinous ettin, and Courage stands up with a renewed vigor.  She brings up her axe with two hands and burried it deep into the creature, a howl of pain escaping from its lungs.

Shai also brings up his hammer with both hands and smashes it into the creature, sending bits of its crunchy flesh up into the air in a fine dust.

Tanith gets off another burst of magical energy, hammering the thing's chest, each one pushing more air out of its lungs.

Dyspeer moves in for another bite, but is knocked out of the way in the heat of battle, and catches nothing but air.

** End of Round 3 **​
____________________________________________________________________________
** Round 4 **​
Ant-like creature (prone): stands up (AoO: Courage 3+7+2=miss; Shai 16+8+2=hit, 1d8+5=12 damage; Dyspeer 3+6=miss), attacks Shai (16+14=hit, 1d8+7=9 damage), falls unconscious

Courage Bloodstone(17/34):

Shaimon Hu'u (10/32)_Produce Flame_ (38 rounds):

Tanith Dathius (20/20):

Jonas Cleighton (-5/31), dying: (stabilization=63, fail)

Dyspeer (21/29):

****

The dull-minded creature attempts to stand up, and the heroes seize the opportunity to pummel the thing with attacks from all sides.  Even as their weapons do obvious damage, the thing manages to get to its feet.  In an obvious daze, it hefts one of its clubs high and brings it down hard on Shai before falling back to the ground, apparently unconscious.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 20, 2007)

[sblock=Jonas]You can hear the faint sound of a lute in the distance.  It is getting louder as you become more coherent, though the slow melody makes you want to close your eyes again.  As the tune comes to a stop, you see a man standing over you, the lute clutched in his left hand.

"Wine and women," he says.  "And here you go getting yourself killed trying to defend her honor."  He reaches down and picks up the rapier that you didn't realize was by your side.  "I suppose you won't be needing this _knitting needle_ anymore then, will you?" he asks with a sardonic grin.  As he begins to walk away he turns back to you.  "You saved her, you know."  It was more of a statement than a question.  But it wasn't with anything that _I_ gave you."  Without waiting for a reply he he walks away, slowly fading into the haze.

As the man disappears, another appears, and silently stands over you.  He is tall, and dressed in a fine chainmal suit.  His auburn hair frames his angular face, and his eyes penetrate right through you.  Without a word he extends his hand and helps you to your feet.

"Sometimes a man must travel several roads before he finds the one for which he is most suited," he finally says to you in a suprisingly soft voice.  "Serve me well," he says as your eyes bolt open.[/sblock]

As the party recovers from the battle, they are stunned when Jonas begins to cough and gasp in the corner.  He is weak, but alive, and the help him to his feet.  Dyspeer begins barking towards the open from which they came, and as Shai checks out the tunnel, he sees a faint glow coming from the other end.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 20, 2007)

Jonas awakes and bolts upright. He looks around as if he doesn't know exactly where he is.
"My rapier." He says. "It's gone?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As the party recovers from the battle, they are stunned when Jonas begins to cough and gasp in the corner.  He is weak, but alive, and the help him to his feet.  Dyspeer begins barking towards the open from which they came, and as Shai checks out the tunnel, he sees a faint glow coming from the other end.




"Good, Dyspeer, but now we need quiet," Shai says to his companion. He rummages in his backpack for a moment, nervously looking down the tunnel, then he considers his still-burning hand. Finally, he shakes the flames out of existence as he pulls a flask out and quickly drinks from it.

"I have a few more of these potions if Jonas needs them," he offers, worriedly looking between the tunnel and the miraculously-revived priest.

[sblock=OOC]Shai is dismissing Produce Flame (though he may regret that) and drinking one of his CLW potions[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 23, 2007)

Dyspeer quits barking at Shai's command, but stares intently back down the corridor from which you came.  He looks as if he may bolt at any moment.

Shai drinks his potion and cures 7 points of damage.

Courage, still enraged over her near death experience, is torn between going back through the tunnel and busting through the wooden door on the other side of the cavern.

Tanith is still in a bit of shock over the whole ordeal, and is desperately trying to rationalize what could've happened to Jonas's rapier.  She thinks there is a possibility that something else could be here... maybe something invisible?

Jonas feels an overwhelming urge to follow Dyspeer.


PC Status:

Courage: 17/34
Shai: 17/32
Tanith: 20/20
Jonas: 5/36
Dyspeer: 21/29


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 23, 2007)

Jonas gets up and follows dyspeer, unarmed and more then a little confused.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 23, 2007)

Jonas follows Dyspeer through the tunnel and back into the cavern from which they just came.  A faint glow seeps through the cracks in one of the crates, identical to the open crate containing only a few of the supposed dryad walnuts.

Everything else is as you left it.

Jonas hears Courage come up quietly behind him.  "What is it, friend?" she asks, genuinely concerned.


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Jonas follows Dyspeer through the tunnel and back into the cavern from which they just came.  A faint glow seeps through the cracks in one of the crates, identical to the open crate containing only a few of the supposed dryad walnuts.
> 
> Everything else is as you left it.
> 
> Jonas hears Courage come up quietly behind him.  "What is it, friend?" she asks, genuinely concerned.




Shai draws and readies his bow, keeping an eye out for threats from behind. He trusts his wolf companion, but this jumping back to life without any obvious aid has the nature-lover spooked.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 24, 2007)

Still confused with this ordeal, Tanith watches as Shai draws his bow. Following COurage after Jonas, Tanith appears a little on edge. "Maybe coming down here wasn't a good idea after all."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 25, 2007)

"Something odd has happened when I died." Jonas says. "As if another God has chosen me."
He goes to open the crate, fascinated by the glow


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 25, 2007)

Jonas opens the crate and the light filters out through the strange nuts.  Almost maniacally, he digs through the nuts with both hands, sending them flying about the small cavern in all directions.  Suddenly he stops, his mouth open in awe.  With a gentle hand he reaches in and withdraws the source of the light--a glowing longsword of the finest craftsmanship.  It feels as if it were almost custom-made for his hand, and he wonders how he could have ever carried a simple rapier.

As Jonas admires the sword, the others look down into the crate and notice that the ensemble is not complete, and bring up a beautifully crafted suit of full plate armor and a large steel shield emblazoned with the symbol of Heironeous, a lightning bolt in a clinched fist.  The outer edges of the symbol also shine with a faint amber glow.

[sblock=ooc]He had to get his equipment somehow...

+1 longsword
+1 large steel shield
m/w full plate[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 25, 2007)

"Bugger me." Jonas whispers. "It wasn't a dream."

"The Invincible Lord has chosen me to be his servant."


OOC : dramatic thunder and lightning on the background


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 25, 2007)

"Well I am sure we will encounter even more odd things during our times together. Though this might always be at the top." Tanith says confused as to exactly what is happening. Glad that it  seems for the better she continues. "I suggest we heal our wounds and continue further down these tunnels."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonas  reverently puts on his armor, and experimentally whirls his sword in the air, testing it's balance.

He kneels and prays:
"My Lord and Light, Heironeous. Grant us the strength to fight, and the will to carry out Your work."

(OOC : cast cure serious wounds on Courage, Shai and himself, followed by a Bless spell.)


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 27, 2007)

Jonas dons the armor; amazingly, it fits perfectly.  You are all relieved to see that the helm does not sport antennae.  As he swings the sword Jonas again wonders how he managed to live this long with only a puny rapier, and thinks that maybe Heironeous as been in his life for longer than he knows.

He utters his prayer and the room fills with a radiant sphere of light, growing bigger as it engulfs the party and then shrinking until it finally winks out completely.  You feel energized and ready to move on as Tanith advised.

As you enter the cavern again the gravity of the scene finally sets in.  The huge two-headed creature lies in a pulverized heap, its newly dead hands still clutching the massive clubs still stained with your blood.  A bloody impression in the dirt floor tells you where Courage fell, and was raised again, and the large spattering of blood on the wall of the cavern will forever mark the spot where Jonas did not find his true calling, but rather it found him.

The wooden door bearing what you can only guess is Hehranna's symbol stands before you, and a deathly quiet hangs in the air.


PC Status (_Blessed_ 5 minutes):
Courage 34/34:
Shai 32/32:
Tanith 20/20:
Jonas 31/36:
Dyspeer 21/29:


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 27, 2007)

"I say or best bet is through that door."  Tanith says as she points to the door bearing the odd symbol.


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "I say or best bet is through that door."  Tanith says as she points to the door bearing the odd symbol.




Shai nods. "Seems as good a bet as any," he says, swapping out his bow for his warhammer.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 2, 2007)

ooc:  So, who's doing what?


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc:  So, who's doing what?




[sblock=OOC]Sorry. Courage had been taking point, and I missed the post about Kobold Stew being MIA for a bit.[/sblock]

Shai steps toward the door, then looks back to the body of their two-headed foe. He stops, pulling some holly from his pouch. Mumbling, he runs the holly up one arm and down the other, then circles it over his chest. Though there is no immediately noticable result, when the light hits him just right, the large man's skin does seem to have taken on a rougher texture. 

He nods, returning the holly to his pouch, apparently satisfied with the results of his odd ritual.

Sending Dyspeer to guard the group's back again, Shai moves to the door. When everyone's indicated he or she has finished making preparations, Shai opens the door to see what's on the other side.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Barkskin. AC now 19 for the next 30 minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 4, 2007)

The door opens into another vertical corridor leading upward.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 4, 2007)

Silent, but alert and present, Courage proceeds up the incline.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 5, 2007)

ooc: In the interest of moving things along, we'll assume that everyone has passed the necessary climb check.  I'm not a big fan of the top pc failing a check and the whole party tumbling out of the thing, only to do it over and over again.  Anyway...


You emerge from the tunnel after a relatively exhausting climb into an expansive cave lit by a single torch in a sconce driven into the northern wall near a set of stairs leading back down.  While most of the cave is empty, a row of large sealed clay urns and a couple of battered wooden crates break up the monotony of stone, and a flight of well built stairs hugs the wall to the south.  To the west, a pair of short passages end in wooden doors.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 6, 2007)

Jonas moves closer to the urns, trying to see if he can find a clue to their contents.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 6, 2007)

There are no notable markings on the urns.


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai approaches the urns, as well, calling Dyspeer to sniff around. "Should we look inside?" he says, barely speaking above a whisper.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 7, 2007)

Dyspeer sniffs the urns and the surrounding area, and then goes back to the urns.  Apparently something inside is giving off a faint aroma.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 7, 2007)

"I'm curious to see what is actually inside them." Tanith says as she looks at her surroundings and then opens up one of the urns to have a look inside.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 8, 2007)

*Surprise Round*

Tanith (spot 17+4=21, fail)
Courage (spot 5+5=10, fail)
Shaimon Hu'u (spot 18+10=28, pass)
Jonas (spot 10+4=14, fail)
Dyspeer (spot 11+3=14, fail)
--------------------------------------------------------------------

18 ant-like creatures (8): attack vs. Shai (15=miss; 15=miss; 11=miss; 15=miss; 14=miss; 17=miss; 21=hit, 5 damage; 21=hit, 4 damage)
5 Shaimon Hu'u : attacks (6+8+1=hit, 1d8+5=9 damage)


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 8, 2007)

*Round 1*

Tanith gently leans one of the urns over to have a look underneath.  She can feel the weight inside shift as if there were some sort of liquid inside.  Noting the wax seal, she takes out one of her daggers and begins slicing it through.

As the smell of vinegar begins to fill the room Shai sees something out of the corner of his eye. He barely has time to raise his weapon before they are on him, charging from every angle out of the shadowed corners of the cavern.

The others turn to see Shai bring down his hammer into a fray of small ant-like creature, nipping and biting at him from all directions.  He lands a solid blow on one of them and it goes sailing into the far wall, splattering into an unrecognizable stain.

Tanith recognizes the seven remaining creatures as formians (knowledge: the planes).

--------------------------------------------
*Round 1*

18 Formians (7): attack Shai (miss; miss; miss; crit [confirmed], 6 damage; miss; miss; miss)
17 Dyspeer 21/29 (_blessed_ 25 rounds): attacks a formian (15+6+1=hit, 1d6+2=8 damage)
11 Courage Bloodstone 34/34 (_blessed_ 25 rounds): attacks a formian (6+7+1=miss)
11 Tanith Dathius 20/20 (_blessed_ 25 rounds): attacks a formian (18+2+1=hit, 1d4=3 damage)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 17/32 (_blessed_ 25 rounds; _barkskin_ 280 rounds): attacks a formian (7+8+1=miss)
4 Jonas Cleighton 31/36 (_blessed_ 25 rounds): attacks a formian (9+7+1=hit, 1d8+3=8 damage)


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> 18 ant-like creatures (8): attack vs. Shai (15=miss; 15=miss; 11=miss; 15=miss; 14=miss; 17=hit, 3 damage; 21=hit, 5 damage; 21=hit, 4 damage)
> 5 Shaimon Hu'u : attacks (6+8+1=hit, 1d8+5=9 damage)




(Shai cast Barkskin in this post, which brought his AC up to 19 for the next half hour. Since we still have the Bless, and that only lasts 5 minutes, I'm assuming the Barkskin's still active).


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 8, 2007)

Noted and corrected.  Thanks.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai has a flash of panic at the overwhelming number of attacks from the creatures, but the fact that a single blow from him seems to have taken one down is encouraging. He whistles to call Dyspeer to the fray and swings again with his warhammer.

"You're not going to leave me to play all by myself, are you?" he calls to the others. 

[sblock=OOC]Warhammer attack from Shai, Free action to give Dyspeer the Attack command.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 8, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shai has a flash of panic at the overwhelming number of attacks from the creatures, but the fact that a single blow from him seems to have taken one down is encouraging. He whistles to call Dyspeer to the fray and swings again with his warhammer.
> 
> "You're not going to leave me to play all by myself, are you?" he calls to the others.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Warhammer attack from Shai, Free action to give Dyspeer the Attack command.[/sblock]





ooc: I am operating under the assumption that Shai is using his warhammer two-handed.  Correct me if I am wrong, please.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 8, 2007)

With her dagger in hand, Tanith turns around and attacks one of the formians; slicing a gash in the creatures thorax. "We better hurry, more will know we are here!"

[sblock=ooc]Attack roll 20.
Damage Roll 3.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 9, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> With her dagger in hand, Tanith turns around and attacks one of the formians; slicing a gash in the creatures thorax. "We better hurry, more will know we are here!"
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Attack roll 20.
> Damage Roll 3.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mista Collins]Unless you have any dire objections, I'd rather handle the rolling myself.  I trust everyone just fine, it's just a personal preference.[/sblock]

[sblock=all]Best I can tell, Jonas cast his _bless_ about a half a minute before Shai cast _barkskin_.  I figure it took at least two minutes to climb the tunnel into the cavern.  That's 25 rounds out of 50 for _bless_, and 20 out of 300 for _barkskin_.  Does that math seem accurate?[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=industrygothica]by all means, go ahead. I just wasn't sure if you had a preference or not. it makes it easier for me if I don't have to link to invisiblecastle.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 9, 2007)

Courage sighs at the sight of the Formians, and lifts her axe, swinging it down into the carapace of the closest creature.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 11, 2007)

The formians continue their concentrated efforts on Shai, but only one manages to get through the toughness of his magically enhanced skin.

Dyspeer wraps his large maw around the head of one of the formians and tears it off cleanly and a hot spray of blood rains over the group.

Courage and Shai both swing their weapons, but miss the small creatures as they swarm around Shai's thick legs.

Tanith jabs her knife into one of the formians, injuring, but not killing it.  It quickly turns its attention from Shai to Tanith.

Jonas swings his new sword like it was the only one he'd ever had.  One of the formians looks confused as it flies away from its lower body.  That it'd been cut in two never occurred to it before its head splattered against the wall.

--------------------------------------------
*Round 2*

18 Formians (5): vs. Shai (miss, miss, miss, miss); vs. Tanith (miss)
17 Dyspeer 21/29 (blessed 24 rounds): attacks a formian (12+6+1=hit, 1d6+2=4 damage)
11 Courage Bloodstone 34/34 (blessed 24 rounds): attacks a formian (10+7+1=hit, 1d8+1=5 damage)
11 Tanith Dathius 20/20 (blessed 24 rounds): attacks a formian (8+2+1=miss)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 17/32 (blessed 24 rounds; barkskin 279 rounds): attacks a formian (18+8+1=hit, 1d8+5=9 damage)
4 Jonas Cleighton 31/36 (blessed 24 rounds): attacks a formian (5+7+1=miss)


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 11, 2007)

Tanith strikes again at the formian she just recently injured.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 11, 2007)

Courage grunts, and swings again.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 12, 2007)

"By the Power of Heironeous"  Jonas shouts as he throws himself into the melee once more.


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"That's the way, Dyspeer," Shai encourages his wolf companion. As Jonas halves another creature, Shai whistles in respect at the blow. "Stand ... still ... you bloody mites," he grumbles as he himself misses. He adjusts his two-handed grip on the warhammer and tries again to squash his remaining opponents.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 12, 2007)

The formians continue their concentrated efforts on Shai, but are becoming increasingly less effective as their numbers dwindle.

Dyspeer tears a large chunk of flesh from one of the formians but fails to neutralize it.  The formian turns its attention away from Shai and now focuses on Dyspeer.

Courage plants her ax into the back of one of the formians.  A sick cracking sound echoes through the cavern as the thing stops moving, and living.

Tanith jabs her knife at the formian but misses.

Shai manages to get in a good hit, and the creature nearly disintegrates as his hammer makes a clean pass.

Jonas makes an impressive charge, but it isn't enough as the formains sense his presence and avoid his blow.

--------------------------------------------
*Round 3*

18 Formians (3): vs. Shai (hit, 2 damage); vs. Tanith (miss); vs. Dyspeer (miss)
17 Dyspeer 21/29 (blessed 23 rounds): attacks a formian (12+6+1=hit, 1d6+2=8 damage)
11 Courage Bloodstone 34/34 (blessed 23 rounds): attacks a formian (7+7+1=miss)
11 Tanith Dathius 20/20 (blessed 23 rounds): attacks a formian (12+2+1=miss)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 15/32 (blessed 23 rounds; barkskin 278 rounds): takes a 5 foot step and attacks a formian (2+8+1=miss)
4 Jonas Cleighton 31/36 (blessed 23 rounds): attacks a formian (8+7+1=miss)


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shai manages to get in a good hit, and the creature nearly disintegrates as his hammer makes a clean pass.




"Ha!" Shai guffaws as he connects. "I knew I liked this bug-squisher as soon as I saw it."

Looking to see if he can angle himself to trap one of the remaining bugs between himself and one of his companions, Shai continues bashing at the skittering insectoids.

[sblock=OOC]If a 5' adjust can give him a flank on any of the bugs left, he'll do that before attacking. If not, just another two-handed warhammer smoosh attempt.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

With hands meant for books, Tanith continues to thrust her dagger at the formian.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 14, 2007)

COurage, handing Shais hammer back to him [  ], picks up her axe and swings at the next closest insectoid.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 14, 2007)

Jonas is content with making another fierce swing at the fomorians, using another 5' step to get closer to shai.

[sblock=IndustryGothica] just a reminder that jonas has cleave[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 14, 2007)

The remaining formians lunge forward gnashing their teeth, making an impressive show but accomplishing nothing.  Dyspeer seizes the opportunity and gnashes teeth of his own, bringing back what was once the throat of a formian.

The others will later laugh at the ridiculous dance as they dodge the formians snapping at their heels, swinging their respective weapons in what for all the world looks like a well choreographed sparring routine.

Shai does manage to flank one of them, but it seems to have little effect.


--------------------------------------------
*Round 4*

18 Formians (2): vs. Shai (crit (19+confirms), 7 damage); vs. Tanith (hit, 2 damage); 
17 Dyspeer 21/29 (blessed 22 rounds): attacks a formian (19+6+1=hit, 1d6+2=3 damage)
11 Courage Bloodstone 34/34 (blessed 22 rounds): attacks a formian (1=automatic miss)
11 Tanith Dathius 18/20 (blessed 22 rounds): attacks a formian (20=crit, 10+2+1 does not confirm, 1d4=2 damage)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 8/32 (blessed 22 rounds; barkskin 277 rounds): total defense, moves toward Jonas
4 Jonas Cleighton 31/36 (blessed 22 rounds): cast _cure moderate wounds_ on Shai, (cures 14 damage)


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 14, 2007)

"SHAI, TO ME" Jonas shouts as he inches his way to the wounded fighter, fighting for all he's worth. 

(OOC:If there is a space where Jonas can cast in safety(next to shai) he'll move and cast(Cure Mod Wounds in exchange for Hold Person), taking a few AoO on the way. If not, he'll move as close to shai as possible (taking a few AoO), and then attack to clear away a space so that he can cast next round)


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "SHAI, TO ME" Jonas shouts as he inches his way to the wounded fighter, fighting for all he's worth.




Shai hisses as he loses another chunk to the dwindling number of creatures. 

"Gladly!" the big man says, focusing on knocking back the incoming attacks and moving to the cleric's offered aid. "You folks can swat the rest, yeah? I think Dyspeer's got a taste for 'em!"

[sblock=OOC]Total Defense, moving to Jonas if possible without AoO (if not, then just a 5' adjust toward him.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

"I'm trying my best!"

OOC: Stab stab stab.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 17, 2007)

The two remaining formains strengthen their resolve, and each land a vicious bite on Shai and Tanith respectively.

Dyspeer continues to prove that the ant-things are no match for him as he takes another chunk of flesh from one of the remaining two.

Courage swings her ax but misses completely.

Tanith buries her dagger deep within one of the formians, finally putting an end to its miserable life.

Shai back away from melee and positions himself close to Jonas, who calls on his healing powers.  Shai feels better.

--------------------------------------------
*Round 5*

18 Formians (1): vs. Dyspeer (20=crit, 20=confirm, 10 damage)
17 Dyspeer 11/29 (blessed 22 rounds): attacks a formian (14+6+1=hit, 1d6+2=8 damage)
11 Courage Bloodstone 34/34 (blessed 22 rounds): 
11 Tanith Dathius 18/20 (blessed 22 rounds): 
5 Shaimon Hu'u 22/32 (blessed 22 rounds; barkskin 277 rounds): 
4 Jonas Cleighton 31/36 (blessed 22 rounds): 


The last remaining formian takes its fury out on Dyspeer and and plants a nasty bite onto his stomach.  Bits of skin and fat protrude from the gory wound, but Dyspeer gets his revenge and and crushes the things spine, letting fall to the floor in a twitching throe of death.

All of the formians have been defeated.

[sblock=ooc]The formian rolled a 20 to crit, a 20 to confirm, a 4 on a d4 for the first die of damage, and a 4 on the second die of damage.  Those were all actual rolls that I made on the little blue d20/d4 I have sitting in front of me.  I couldn't believe it.  I seriously thought about killing Dyspeer just because of the luck of the rolls, but alas, I have a heart.  [/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 17, 2007)

Frustrated at how little she was able to accomplish in that combat to protect her friends, COurage strides towards the opening from which the Formains had emerged.  Are there more? Is there any further immediate threat? 

If not:

Courage says to her companions, somewhat unecessarily, "There are two wooden doors, and the flight of stairs up.  I suggest once we have inspected these urns and crates, we start with the first door."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 18, 2007)

"I agree." Tanith says as she searches for something to wipe the blood off of her dagger. Once the blade is clean, she goes back to looking in the urn.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 18, 2007)

The crates are battered and broken.  And empty.  The urns contain giant ant eggs that appear to be preserved in vinegar and other pickling agents.


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The last remaining formian takes its fury out on Dyspeer and and plants a nasty bite onto his stomach.  Bits of skin and fat protrude from the gory wound, but Dyspeer gets his revenge and and crushes the things spine, letting fall to the floor in a twitching throe of death.
> 
> All of the formians have been defeated.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]The formian rolled a 20 to crit, a 20 to confirm, a 4 on a d4 for the first die of damage, and a 4 on the second die of damage.  Those were all actual rolls that I made on the little blue d20/d4 I have sitting in front of me.  I couldn't believe it.  I seriously thought about killing Dyspeer just because of the luck of the rolls, but alas, I have a heart.  [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Hrm. Shai certainly would have taken a much darker turn if Dyspeer wound up gutted by an ant, that's for sure. Thank goodness for DMs with hearts, then. [/sblock]

Shai returns his warhammer to his belt as he crosses to the wolf.

"Dunno how many lives I owe you, Dys," Shai says as he examines the wound. Shaking his head, he reaches into his backpack for a potion, which he administers with only minor objection from the wolf. The large man holds the bloody wolf's maw to the vial as if he were bottle-feeding a cub, an odd picture to say the least. Still, the belly wound  looks better once he's finished.

[sblock=OOC]Using one of his CLW potions on Dyspeer.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 20, 2007)

Dyspeer heals 9 points of damage.


PC Status:
Dyspeer 20/29 (blessed 21 rounds):
Courage Bloodstone 34/34 (blessed 21 rounds): 
Tanith Dathius 18/20 (blessed 21 rounds): 
Shaimon Hu'u 22/32 (blessed 21 rounds; barkskin 276 rounds): 
Jonas Cleighton 31/36 (blessed 21 rounds):


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 20, 2007)

Courage opens the first of the wooden doors.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 20, 2007)

Behind Courage, Tanith still holds her dagger in her hand.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 20, 2007)

Jonas cleans his sword, then stands ready near the frontline.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 20, 2007)

Courage opens the door and is pushed back by the stench in the room.  Excrement covers the walls, and several bales of rotting hay and mounds of bones lie in a heap on the floor.  The carcasses of two goats and a humanoid dressed in half-plate armor lie against the far wall. Courage feels an acidic burning in her throat, but it doesn't seem to bother her much.

Two giant bombardier beetles skitter to the back of the cavern as you open the door.


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Courage opens the door and is pushed back by the stench in the room.  Excrement covers the walls, and several bales of rotting hay and mounds of bones lie in a heap on the floor.  The carcasses of two goats and a humanoid dressed in half-plate armor lie against the far wall. Courage feels an acidic burning in her throat, but it doesn't seem to bother her much.
> 
> Two giant bombardier beetles skitter to the back of the cavern as you open the door.




Shai draws his bow but holds back. "More bugs? But I think I might actually recognize this kind..."

[sblock=OOC]Know: Nature +10[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 20, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shai draws his bow but holds back. "More bugs? But I think I might actually recognize this kind..."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Know: Nature +10[/sblock]





Shai recognizes the creatures as bombardier beetles (Knowledge: Nature=15), a type of vermin that is known to fiercely defend its home of carrion and offal.  He knows that they have type of  natural defense, but can't place it, though Courage's raspy cough may have something to do with it.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 20, 2007)

"Let me have the front line for this fight, friend,"Jonays says.
"May Heironeous grant me strength."
(cast bull's strength on himself, then charge)


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 20, 2007)

Jonas moves forward and calls on his newfound faith for strength.  Heironeous answers his plea and grants him use of _Bull's Strength_.



--------------------------------------------
ooc: As it works out, Jonas rolled the highest initiative among the PC's, so nobody has to delay to grant his request.

*Round 1*

20 Bombardier beetles (2): acid spray vs. Jonas (fort 19+6=pass); vs. Courage (fort 18+9=pass); (only one attacks; the other stays against the far wall)
16 Jonas Cleighton 31/36 (blessed 21 rounds; _bull's strength_ 30 rounds): charges  and attacks (14+11+1=hit, 1d8+5=8 damage)
12 Dyspeer 20/29 (blessed 21 rounds): commanded to hold
6 Courage Bloodstone 34/34 (blessed 21 rounds): 
5 Shaimon Hu'u 22/32 (blessed 21 rounds; barkskin 276 rounds): casts _summon nature's ally I_ to summon an eagle
3 Tanith Dathius 18/20 (blessed 21 rounds): moves to flank, then attacks (14+2+2+1=hit, 1d4=4 damage)


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 21, 2007)

If the opportunity arises, Tanith flanks one of the beetles with her dagger in order to assist a party member.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 21, 2007)

Jonas drops his shield and grips his longsword with two hands, trying to cleave the beetle in two.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2007)

Waiting on Courage and Shai before I post Tanith's actions, just to make sure there is something there to flank.


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Let me have the front line for this fight, friend,"Jonays says.
> "May Heironeous grant me strength."
> (cast bull's strength on himself, then charge)




"No, wait. These aren't part of the hive. They naturally live in this kind of filth. They're only a threat if we--" Shai's voice weakens as Jonas charges, "...threaten their territory."

Sighing, Shai points his finger to his side, holding Dyspeer at bay and hopefully out of range of the beetle's natural defenses. 

Instead of loading his bow, he pulls out a sprig of holly. Holding it in the air and waving it up and down something like a fan, he begins an odd, screeching call, his eyes focused on the space just above and behind the beetle who has engaged his friends.

[sblock=OOC]Free action to give Dyspeer the Heel command.

Subbing out Entangle for Summon Nature's Ally I. Summoning an Eagle, which will appear behind the beetle (i.e. flanking if possible) in melee and attack on Shai's initiative next round.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 22, 2007)

Jonas charges the giant bug and carves an ooze-spewing hole in its side.  Amazingly, it still isn't enough to kill the thing.

A reluctacnt Shai commands his wolf to hold and summons an eagle to appear on the other side of the beetle.

Tanith moves up, and together her and the eagle flank the giant insect.  She buries her dagger into the creature, but still it stands.


--------------------------------------------
*Round 2*

20 Bombardier beetle: attacks Jonas (miss)
20 Bombardier beetle: acid spray vs. Tanith (14+3=pass)
16 Jonas Cleighton 31/36 (blessed 20 rounds; _bull's strength_ 29 rounds): drop his sheild and attacks with two hands (10+7+2+1=hit, 1d8+6=11 damage); bombardier beetle falls to the ground.
12 Dyspeer 20/29 (blessed 20 rounds): commanded to hold
6 Courage Bloodstone 34/34 (blessed 20 rounds): attacks bombardier beetle (16+7=hit, id8+1=7 damage)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 22/32 (blessed 20 rounds; barkskin 275 rounds): directs eagle
5 summoned eagle: attacks bombardier beetle (talons 3+3=miss; 14+3=hit, 1d4=2 damage; bite 7-2=miss) 
3 Tanith Dathius 18/20 (blessed 20 rounds): attacks last bombardier beetle (9+2+1=miss)

One bombardier beetle remains, approximately 10 feet behind the other against the far wall.


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2007)

*Ooc*

OOC: This may require a Spot check, but does it appear that there are any exits to the room with the beetles?


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 23, 2007)

Getting used to using her dagger, Tanith stabs once more at the beetle.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 23, 2007)

Courage raises her axe, and brings it down on the exoskeleton of another type of insect.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> OOC: This may require a Spot check, but does it appear that there are any exits to the room with the beetles?




Shai does not notice any other exits to this cavern.  The only apparent door is the one through which you entered.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 24, 2007)

With a snarl Jonas once again attacks the still moving beetle, striking down with all his might>


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> With a snarl Jonas once again attacks the still moving beetle, striking down with all his might>





ooc: I think you're a round ahead of us, Dr.Z.  You charged in round one, dropped your shield in round 2, and we haven't started round three yet.  Yet.


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shai does not notice any other exits to this cavern.  The only apparent door is the one through which you entered.




Shai's screeching noises seem to be echoed by a space slightly above the beetle. The air shimmers, and the vague suggestion of wings comes forth, moving in tandem with the fan-like motion of the large man's mistletoe. 

As Shai quiets, the shape coalesces into an eagle, whose screech follows a dive toward the beetle, lashing out with talons and beak.

"I don't see any exit," Shai calls out as he replaces the small sprig of mistletoe. "Let the eagle distract the beetle, and let's find some bugs worth the effort, eh?"

[sblock=OOC]If the beetle's still alive by the time Shai's finished summoning, it'll attack (Full attack if possible). Shai and Dyspeer will stay out of the room, though.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 26, 2007)

Tanith feels a burning sensation in her lungs, but shrugs it off as she continues her routine.

Jonas swings is sword with two hands and puts a quick end to the first of the beetles.  The other beetle is too far away to cleave.

Courage moves and attacks the last beetle, opening an impressive gash in its side.

Shai command Dyspeer to stay back while he directs his summoned eagle to the remaining beetle.  The eagle unleashes a fury and manages to scratch it with its talons.

Tanith jabs at the thing with her knife, but it dodges the blow.

--------------------------------------------
*Round 2*


20 Bombardier beetle (1): attacks eagle (15+2=hit, 1d4+1=5 damage)
16 Jonas Cleighton 31/36 (blessed 19 rounds; _bull's strength_ 28 rounds): charges (5+7+2+1+2=hit, 1d8+3=8 damage)
12 Dyspeer 20/29 (blessed 19 rounds): commanded to hold
6 Courage Bloodstone 34/34 (blessed 19 rounds): attacks (20+7+1=hit, 3+7+1 does not confirm crit, 1d8+5=6 damage)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 22/32 (blessed 19 rounds; barkskin 276 rounds): holds
5 summoned eagle: 
3 Tanith Dathius 18/20 (blessed 19 rounds): attacks the beetle (18+2=hit, 1d4=1 damage)


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2007)

stab stab stab


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 28, 2007)

hack hack


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 28, 2007)

"For Heironeous!"

(OOC : Chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarge)


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As his summoned eagle disappears and the others charge the remaining beetler, Shai throws his hands in the air. Drawing his warhammer, he glances about. 

"Dyspeer and I'll just watch the door then while you finish your fun?" he says with a sigh.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 28, 2007)

Shai shakes his head as the others dogpile the remaining beetle like a ravaging band of savages.  As Tanith pulls her blade free of the creature for the last time, she realizes that it has stopped moving, and probably has been for some time.


Remaining in the filth-filled room are are several bales of rotting hay and mounds of bones heaped in the floor.  Two goat carcasses lie against the far wall, as well as that of a humanoid dressed in full plate.  The humanoid appears human or elven, but the details are obscured in the dim light.


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai glances about the room, but covers his nose and doesn't take more than a step or two inside. 

"Looks like a dead--and stinky--end," he offers. "Should we try the next door? Hopefully, the ants don't have a good sense of smell."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 29, 2007)

"*Let us see if we can find the identity of our deceased friend here. At least his family should know what happened to him*." Says Jonas, and he kneels down besides the corpse to search it and see if he can find a clue to it's identity.
He'll lay it down in a more gentle repose and speak the last rites over it.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 29, 2007)

The body is that of a human.  He wears a finely made halfplate and riding boots.  His cloak and underclothing are ruined, fouled by dried blood and excrement.  He is still wearing a full backpack, which comes off easily enough as Jonas repositions the body.

The backpack contains a mess kit, nearly a week's worth of spoiled rations, a whetstone, 50-foot of silk rope, five vials of a liquid substance, and a tightly rolled bedroll.  Jonas thinks the bedroll might weigh a bit more than it should, though it could be just soaked with moisture from this most vile room.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 30, 2007)

With the adrenaline in Tanith dying down, she final notices the rank smell in the room and does everything to keep her morning rations in her stomach. Covering her mouth she walks out of the room and finds something to wipe the blood from her dagger. With her hand over her mouth, she addresses the group. "Think that armor is worth taking? We might be able to resell it if it doesn't fit anyone properly." With a gag and a forced smile after it, Tanith looks to Shai. "Using weapons up close can be fun. I'll try not to steal your thunder next time. You are better trained at it than I."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 30, 2007)

Jonas looks for a family crest or personal jewelry that can be identified.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 30, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas looks for a family crest or personal jewelry that can be identified.





He finds none.


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> With a gag and a forced smile after it, Tanith looks to Shai. "Using weapons up close can be fun. I'll try not to steal your thunder next time. You are better trained at it than I."




"Looks like you did pretty good for yourself without me," Shai says. He jabs a thumb in the direction of the room. "Besides, with that stench, I was more than happy to switch places and be the one slinging magic from a distance this time 'round. Gotta change things up once in a while to keep it interesting, yes?"


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 30, 2007)

Jonas unrolls the backpack, to see if something was hidden within.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 30, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas unrolls the backpack, to see if something was hidden within.




The smell is awful as Jonas unrolls the filth-soaked bedroll, and he fights to keep down the contents of his stomach.  As he unrolls the bedroll to its full length, a 2-foot long flat iron bar bounces out onto the ground.  There appears to be a small button on one end.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 2, 2007)

Jonas gigngerly holds it up, wipes it clean and stows it away for later examination.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 3, 2007)

Courage picks up the silk rope, hitches it to her pack, and leans in to examine the item in the bedroll.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 3, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Courage picks up the silk rope, hitches it to her pack, and leans in to examine the item in the bedroll.




Courage sees the same thing as Jonas, a 2-foot flat iron bar with a button at one end.  There doesn't seem to be anything else of interest in this room, and as Shai has pointed out, the only apparent entrance is also the only apparent exit.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 3, 2007)

"Huh" says Courage, leading the way to the next room.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 3, 2007)

With her dagger in hand, Tanith follows Courage into the next room.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 4, 2007)

"*Friends, we shouldn't stay overlong in these warrens. Unlike heironeous I am not allmighty, and I am nearing the limits of my healing powers*" Jonas says quietly, after speaking the last rites for the unknown corpse. He follows the rest, shield and sword at the ready.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] I think it will be fair to say that at least three minutes have gone by since killing the bombardier beetles.  In that time Jonas has adjusted the dead human, given him rites, and pilfered his belongings.  If I'm doing the math right, 3 minutes equals 30 rounds.  That being said...[/sblock]

Jonas's _bless_ spell has come to an end.  Jonas's _bull's strength_ spell has also come to an end.

As you approach the next door, you see that it is barred from your side.  If anything is on the other side, it won't be leaving easily.

_Status:_
Jonas Cleighton 31/36
Courage Bloodstone 34/34
Shaimon Hu'u 22/32 (barkskin 246 rounds)
Tanith Dathius 18/20
Dyspeer 20/29


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 5, 2007)

"If this door is barred from this side, I am assuming something that is meant to stay in there will be in staying in there." Tanith says with a smile. "Or whatever is on the other side wasn't meant to make it into this room. But the problem with the last theory is, why weren't any other types of entrances to this room barred as such?"

Tanith clenches the dagger in her hand a little tighter and eyes the door. "Shall we remove the bar and take a look?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 5, 2007)

"It might be a means to keep a threat in.  It also might be a means to protect prisoners.  There is no question."

Courage removes the bar, and, axe in hand, opens the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 5, 2007)

A stream of water pours from a hole in the northern wall of this cavern into a large pool.  The water empties in an eddying swirl near the southern wall.  The cave is slick with moisture and quite humid, and steam rises from the pool's surface.

No less than ten dwarven men and women dressed in little more than rags hover against a wall near the pool.


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> A stream of water pours from a hole in the northern wall of this cavern into a large pool.  The water empties in an eddying swirl near the southern wall.  The cave is slick with moisture and quite humid, and steam rises from the pool's surface.
> 
> No less than ten dwarven men and women dressed in little more than rags hover against a wall near the pool.




"Looks like you were right, Courage: prisoners." Shai frowns as he glances about the room, fingers twitching on his warhammer. "We don't need the trick I know to see there's magic involved, too. Nobody touch anything wet for a moment..."

Shai mumbles something unintelligible, rubbing his thumb over each of his eyes as he does so. As his voice falls away, his gaze seems oddly distant as he scans the room.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Detect Magic, looking specifically to the water to see if it's enchanted.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 5, 2007)

Tanith didn't understand. That dwarf back at the inn the day they left had said they brought everyone home from their battle in the hill with the formians. Then who are these dwarves? 

Walking into the cave, Tanith greets them. "Hello good sirs, and madams. How many days have past since you've been down here?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 5, 2007)

Shai detects no magic.

The dwarves do not answer, but Tanith can see a look of hope in their emaciated eyes, though none hold her gaze for more than flickering of an instant.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 6, 2007)

Courage speaks aloud, to the dwarves. 

"We want to get you all out of here, and we will do so soon. But we cannot leave just yet. You will in all likelihood be fine, but it is not safe just yet... We need you to wait here for fifteen minutes or so. If we are not back in that time, then it is not safe for you to leave; it's as simple as that. In fifteen minutes, we will take you out of here."

Then she turns to the party. 

"If anyone thinks they should stay here to protect these prisoners, that is probably a good idea. This is an unexpected development, and one we should be happy about. But I think there are answers up that flight of stairs. I suggest we check that out, and once things are clear come back and lead these people to safety."

Courage looks around at what is in the room, and then to her companions.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 6, 2007)

The dwarves look dejected at Courage's words.

Shai notices one of them glance upward for a split second and then bring his eyes back down again quickly, as if he'd not meant to do it.  He winces and tucks his face into his hands, almost defeated.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 6, 2007)

Jonas looks up to the ceiling to see if anything lurks there, possibly something that keeps these dwarves under control.


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The dwarves look dejected at Courage's words.
> 
> Shai notices one of them glance upward for a split second and then bring his eyes back down again quickly, as if he'd not meant to do it.  He winces and tucks his face into his hands, almost defeated.




"Water's not magical," Shai mutters, though he maintains concentration on his new vision as he turns to the dwarves. His hands clench as he sees one dwarf look up, and Shai turns his own eyes up, whispering "'ware the ceiling," to his companions even as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]industrygothica: I may have misunderstood something: did you mean that the dwarves are hovering in the magical/literal sense (i.e., their feet aren't touching the ground), or in the more mundane, "milling about" sense? Others' responses seem to indicate the latter, but I was assuming the former.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 6, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]industrygothica: I may have misunderstood something: did you mean that the dwarves are hovering in the magical/literal sense (i.e., their feet aren't touching the ground), or in the more mundane, "milling about" sense? Others' responses seem to indicate the latter, but I was assuming the former.[/sblock]




[sblock=jkason]The latter would be correct. All of their feet are firmly planted on the floor.  And by _planted_ I do not mean that they have taken root.   If this was the case for you to use _detect magic_ on the water, I am perfectly comfortable assuming that that never happened and giving you your spell slot back.  Sorry for the confusion.[/sblock]

As Shaimon Hu'u looks up to the ceiling he barely has time to notice a creature not unlike the formians they fought earlier.  While this one is a bit larger, its most noticeable difference is the 10-wing span.  With a snap of its tail, Shai notices one more difference as well...

Flying Formian: attacks Shai (spikes 1=miss; 26=hit, 4 damage, fort 12+7=pass)

"'Ware the ceiling," Shai says.  The words barely escape his lips as the winged thing flings something like a spike from its tail and impales Shia in the shoulder.

ooc: I'll get the initiative order up in a bit.


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=jkason]The latter would be correct. All of their feet are firmly planted on the floor.  And by _planted_ I do not mean that they have taken root.   If this was the case for you to use _detect magic_ on the water, I am perfectly comfortable assuming that that never happened and giving you your spell slot back.  Sorry for the confusion.[/sblock]




[sblock=industrygothica]Yeah. Sorry I'm a dope. I had Shai use Detect Magic 'cause floating dwarves seemed conspicuous. If they weren't floating, I'd have held off. I appreciate you letting me back out of that.[/sblock]



> "'Ware the ceiling," Shai says.  The words barely escape his lips as the winged thing flings something like a spike from its tail and impales Shia in the shoulder.




Shai cries out, a mix of pain and anger. "You wanna sting me? You come down here where I can sting back!"

[sblock=OOC]I'm holding off declaring an action because I want to confirm a few things first:

1) Is the creature currently flying, or is it attached to / hanging from the ceiling?

2) How far away is the creature currently?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 6, 2007)

*Round 1*

The creature is currently clinging to the ceiling of the cavern about 30 overhead.

19 Courage Bloodstone 34/34: fires an arrow (16+10=hit, 1d8+3=4 damage)
19 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 245 rounds):
17 Tanith Dathius 18/20: casts _fireball_, (5d6=20 damage)
10 Flying Formian: dives at Courage (hit, 9 damage) and flies to the other side of the room
7 Dyspeer 20/29:
2 Jonas Cleighton 31/36: loads and fires his crossbow (12+2=miss)


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 7, 2007)

Spotting the creature after Shai's warning, Tanith looks up to spot the creature clinging up above. Pulling some components from her pouch, she focuses on them and they seem to fall to ashes at the same instant the creature is instantly surrounded by a flash of flames. The heat can be felt down below, but all the damage seems to be centered on the creature.

[sblock=DM] EDIT: Cast fireball 5d6[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 7, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM] Is it 30 from the creatures head to the ground, or 30 feet to the cave ceiling. If there is enough room without harming the dwarves, she will cast fireball. If not she will cast magic missile.[/sblock]




[sblock=Tanith]There is plenty of room for Tanith to cast _fireball_[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 7, 2007)

Courage doesn't know about the intended fireball of course, and so drops the axe and raises her bow, with a sense of satisfaction that finally, something in this place is at range. Ptwang ptwang.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 7, 2007)

Jason winds his crosbow and fires it at the creature.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 9, 2007)

Courage lets loose with an arrow and does some minor damage to the flying formian.

Tanith sends forth a glowing bead that erupts into an impressive fireball, completely engulfing the flying formian.

The formian drops from the ceiling as Jonas brings up his heavy crossbow.  The thing may have appeared to have fallen from the ceiling after the fireball, but it launches into a dive and digs its claws into Courage's shoulder as it passes, finally landing on the opposite wall above the steaming pool.

(end round 1)

--------------------------------------------
*Round 2*

19 Courage Bloodstone 25/34: fires two arrows (3+8=miss; 7+8=miss)
19 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 244 rounds): prepares _gust of wind_
17 Tanith Dathius 18/20: casts _magic missile_
10 Flying Formian: snaps his tail and launches two spikes at Courage (11+=hit, 5 damage; 18+=hit, 5 damage)
7 Dyspeer 20/29:
2 Jonas Cleighton 31/36: loads and fires his crossbow (16+2=miss)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 9, 2007)

Courage stifles a shout as the creature tears into her shoulder, and a tear rolls down her cheek. She fires another two shots.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 9, 2007)

Jonas methodically reloads and fires his crossbow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 9, 2007)

This time, Tanith decides to keep things a little simpler as she goes through some somatic motions and sends 3 bolts of pure energy at the creature on the wall.

ooc - magic missile 1d4+1 (3 bolts)


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai, momentarily stunned by the attacks his fellows throw forth in quick succession, composes himself as the creature clings to the wall. He starts to make strange wooshing noises, then, cheeks puffed, he inexplicably holds his postion, staring at the creature.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the disappearing act. Easter weekend was a little longer than I expected.

In any case: readied action: if the creature flies again, Shai will cast Gust of Wind to knock it back / prone / into the wall.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 10, 2007)

As a tear rolls down her cheek, Courage brings up her bow and lets loose with two more arrows, both of which bounce off of the wall near the creature and fall useless into the steaming pool below.

Tanith launches her magical assault, sending three bolts of pure energy flying into the creature.  At the point of impact, all three of them wink out unexpectedly, leaving the creature unscathed.

Shai prepares for another aerial attack and begins the somatic gestures to cast _gust of wind_.

The creature opts to stick to the wall.  Again it flicks it tail and two ominous spikes fly forward toward Courage, who it seems to deem the most dangerous of the party at this point.  Both spikes hit home and bury themselves into Courage's anatomy.

Mechanically, Jonas winds his crossbow with another bolt and fires it at the creature.  The bolt sticks into the wall next to the creature and a good bit of dust and stone fall from the impact, but the formian is undeterred.

(end round 2)

--------------------------------------------
*Round 3*

19 Courage Bloodstone 15/34: fire two arrows (9+8=miss; 20=possible crit, 16+8=confirms, 1d8+3x3=21 damage)
19 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 243 rounds): casts _gust of wind_ (CL 5+3=fail)
17 Tanith Dathius 18/20: casts _slow_ (CL 2+5=fail)
10 Flying Formian: flies by Courage and attacks with its claws (5 damage) and lands on the nothern wall near the captured dwarves
7 Dyspeer 20/29:
2 Jonas Cleighton 31/36: casts _ cure light wounds_ on Courage (10 points cured)


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 10, 2007)

Shocked her spell didn't effect the creature at all, Tanith tries another one in her repertoire. This time she hopes it takes effect and slows the creature down.

ooc - casting slow


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The creature opts to stick to the wall.  Again it flicks it tail and two ominous spikes fly forward toward Courage, who it seems to deem the most dangerous of the party at this point.  Both spikes hit home and bury themselves into Courage's anatomy.




Seeing Courage take more of the spikes he himself felt, Shai stops waiting. His puffed out cheeks press in. Instead of the whiff of air one would expect from this, however, a veritable gale surges forward at the creature on the wall. 

[sblock=OOC]Shai will go ahead and cast Gust of Wind. Lasts one round. -4 penalty to the critter on his ranged attacks this round. Also, I'm a little iffy on one of the other effects. Small flying creatures are blown back, and small non-flying creatures are knocked prone, but I think the latter circumstance assumes the creatures are standing, not clinging to a wall? I should think if it's strong enough to knock him off his feet normally, it might similarly knock him loose where he is (DC 14 Fort save to negate), but I don't know if there's a special "wall-clingers" exception I'm unaware of.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 11, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Shai will go ahead and cast Gust of Wind. Lasts one round. -4 penalty to the critter on his ranged attacks this round. Also, I'm a little iffy on one of the other effects. Small flying creatures are blown back, and small non-flying creatures are knocked prone, but I think the latter circumstance assumes the creatures are standing, not clinging to a wall? I should think if it's strong enough to knock him off his feet normally, it might similarly knock him loose where he is (DC 14 Fort save to negate), but I don't know if there's a special "wall-clingers" exception I'm unaware of.[/sblock]




I don't know either, but since this formian is a medium-sized creature, it is a moot point.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 12, 2007)

Courage roars as the spikes hit her, and she notices the momentary loss of blood pressure.  nevertheless, her gaze remains fixed, and she fires two more arrows.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2007)

"Let Heironeous heal you with His power" Jonas says as he touches courage with a golden-glowing hand.

OOC : cast CLW(1d8+5) instead of detect undead


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 12, 2007)

Courage launches two more arrows at the creature on the wall.  The first goes wide to the right, but the second lands perfectly in the center of the thing, and it lets loose an unnatural squeal as a spray of gore erupts from its underside.

Shai looses his spell and a strong gust of wind blows toward the creature.

At the same time Tanith releases her spell as well, attempting to slow the thing down.

As Tanith and Shai finishe their spells, confident that the combination will prove effective, the formian springs from the wall and again flies over Courage, raking it's claws over her body as it passes, completely ignoring the casters and their seemingly ineffective spells.  

A spattering of blood chitinous flesh remain on the wall where Courage's arrow went through the thing.

Seeing the damage the thing is causing Courage, Jonas holds his attack and instead calls to Heironeous to heal the Paladin's increasing wounds.

(end of round 3)

--------------------------------------------
*Round 4*

19 Courage Bloodstone 25/34: fires two arrows( 8+8=miss, 10+8=miss)
19 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 242 rounds): shoots an arrow at the flying formian (7+6=miss)
17 Tanith Dathius 18/20: fires her crossbow (1=miss)
10 Flying Formian: flies by and attacks Courage with two claws (miss; hit, 3 damage); swoops up to ceiling
7 Dyspeer 20/29: jump and snaps at the flying formian(Jump check 16+1=pass; attack 8+6=miss)
2 Jonas Cleighton 31/36: fires crossbow (7+2=miss):


----------



## jkason (Apr 12, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As Tanith and Shai finishe their spells, confident that the combination will prove effective, the formian springs from the wall and again flies over Courage, raking it's claws over her body as it passes, completely ignoring the casters and their seemingly ineffective spells.




Shai drops his warhammer and draws his bow with a growl.

"Dyspeer. That thing swoops at Courage again, rip its wings off," the large man says as he lets off an arrow.

[sblock=OOC]Dropping Warhammer and attacking with bow. Attack +6, damage 1d8+3

Setting Dyspeer to Defend Courage (which means Dyspeer is effectively holding attack until the critter swoops in again, then tries to get off a bite). Attack +6, damage 1d6+2. And, since it strikes me as relevant: Dyspeer has an untrained Jump of +1 (includes ACP).[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 16, 2007)

Dyspeer moves next to Courage and sets his eyes on the thing.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 17, 2007)

Frustrated and angry that her spells have had little to no effect, Tanith draws her crossbow, loads a bolt and fires it at the hellish creature! "Won't you just die already!!!!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 17, 2007)

"Jonas Cleighton, you have my thanks. And Shai, thanks for Dyspeer." 

Two more arrows into this flying thing.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 17, 2007)

The party launches a volley of arrows and bolts at the flying formian as it swoops down an digs its claws once again into Courage.  None of the ranged attacks hit, and Dyspeer makes an impressive leap for the thing but is unable to make bring it down as it flies by.

(end of round 4)

--------------------------------------------
*Round 5*

19 Courage Bloodstone 22/34:
19 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 241 rounds): fires an arrow (15+6=hit, 1d8+3=11 damage)
17 Tanith Dathius 18/20: fires her crossbow (8+4=miss)
10 Flying Formian: dives at Courage (miss; hit, 5 damage)
7 Dyspeer 20/29: jumps and attacks (jump check 8+1=pass; bite 19+6=hit, 1d6+2=4 damage)
2 Jonas Cleighton 31/36:


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 18, 2007)

"Can anyone stop that thing from flying!" Tanith shouts as loads and fires another crossbow, all the time getting increasingly angry at the situation.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 18, 2007)

Jonas once again drops his shield and grips his sword two-handedly, waiting for the creature to swoop again.

(ready action to attack the creature when in reach)


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Can anyone stop that thing from flying!" Tanith shouts as loads and fires another crossbow, all the time getting increasingly angry at the situation.




"I would if I could, Tan,"' Shai growls, fletching and shooting another arrow.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 19, 2007)

Shai fires an arrow at the thing and scores a hit, tearing a large chunk of flesh off of the creature.

Still, it flies off of the wall and dives at Courage, Tanith's bolt barely missing it.  As it tears into Courage's shoulder again, Dyspeer leaps up and snatches the thing out of the air, slamming it to the ground violently.

Before he can sense the life leaving the thing, Jonas lands a postmortem blow with his sword, neatly severing the dead formian in half.

*Status:*
Courage Bloodstone 18/34:
Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 240 rounds):
Tanith Dathius 18/20:
Jonas Cleighton 31/36: 
Dyspeer 20/29:


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 19, 2007)

Out of pure frustration, Tanith runs up to the corpses and gives it a sturdy kick with her left foot. "Why in the name of The Gray Waste did that thing resist my magics!" with another kick, it takes Tanith a few moments to settle down.

Walking away from the creature she paces back and forth in the caves, mumbling to herself. Obviously she is trying to calculate why that would have happened.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 20, 2007)

When Tanith finishes her tirade one of the dwarves steps up.  His sunken cheeks and defeated eyes tell their story, but a glimmer of hope now gleams through.  "A-a-are ye here t'save us?" the dwarf asks with a weak, raspy voice.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 20, 2007)

"Yes, my good man. Are you all fit to walk?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 20, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Yes, my good man. Are you all fit to walk?"




The old dwarf looks back to the others; they are still huddled together against the wall by the steaming pond.

"I-I can walk," he says. "Not sure about the others."

While it is true that he can walk, at least for now, Jonas can tell that none of the dwarves are in any condition at all to be moving about through the hive, especially when there is probably more fighting to do.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 20, 2007)

Courage approaches the old dwarf, and, holding his gaze, she addresses him,

"Old sir, we are here to help you, but there are things we must know. Is that the only flying creature you have seen here, or are there others? How often have creatures come in here? We need you and your comrades to be brave, and to continue to endure a short while longer.  I know this is difficult, but we want to get you out of here quickly and safely, and we cannot do that just yet. We shall return very soon. And then we will get out of here."

She speaks calmly but curtly. Her eyes  narrow as she listens to the old dwarf's answers. Assuming there is no immediate danger, she says,

"I am heading to that flight of stairs we saw. Who is coming with me?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 20, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Courage approaches the old dwarf, and, holding his gaze, she addresses him,
> 
> "Old sir, we are here to help you, but there are things we must know. Is that the only flying creature you have seen here, or are there others? How often have creatures come in here? We need you and your comrades to be brave, and to continue to endure a short while longer.  I know this is difficult, but we want to get you out of here quickly and safely, and we cannot do that just yet. We shall return very soon. And then we will get out of here."




"That'n stays in here," the old dwarf says.  "Sometimes it leaves 'n takes one of us with it. Never stays gone long though, 'n always comes back alone."

"Don't wanna wait, but I reckon we ain't got no choice. We'll be here when ye get back.  Just make sure ye get back; they've got us starved 'n weak, can't harldy move on our own now."


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 20, 2007)

Realizing the others noticed her tirade, Tanith blushes a bit as she wipes off any blood that might have wound up on her boot from the kick.

"I'm up to following, but I am almost to my limit for the day as to what I can do. That damned creature resisted my magics. I didn't predict that happening."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 21, 2007)

"Tanith, you of course may stay here if you wish. I have no doubt that your support could aid us i what lies ahead, but similarly, if we do not get back, it would be your responsibility to lead these poor folk out. I have some food here, in any case, and I offer you all what I have. But I must go now." 

Courage leaves whatever she has that is edible, and leaves the room, heading for the stairs. Perhaps others follow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 22, 2007)

"No, it would be better if I follow. I still can be of better help with you, than I can be hear with them at this moment."


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "Tanith, you of course may stay here if you wish. I have no doubt that your support could aid us i what lies ahead, but similarly, if we do not get back, it would be your responsibility to lead these poor folk out. I have some food here, in any case, and I offer you all what I have. But I must go now."
> 
> Courage leaves whatever she has that is edible, and leaves the room, heading for the stairs. Perhaps others follow.




"Wait!" Shai calls, moving to the body of the flying formian. "If any others come to this room, a dead body will instantly alert them. If we hide the body, we may buy ourselves some time while they look for their companion." Looking around, he visually checks the depth of the pool. "Perhaps if we weight the body and sink it...?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 24, 2007)

Shai manages to sink the body of the flying formian with little difficulty.

ooc: assuming the entire party continues on:

The wooden stairs creak with every step and Shai winces every time he sets the bulk of his weight down on one of the worn planks.  The stairs open into a small chamber.  It looks empty save for a wooden bookcase pushed up into one corner.  An opening near the top of the stairs leads into a room from which a flickering orange light spills.


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai looks to the others, raising an eyebrow but making no sounds. He holds his warhammer ready, but does not move until he sees some indication from the others as to what they wish.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 25, 2007)

"Let's go" Jonas whispers. "The sooner, the better" He runs up the steps, sword at the ready.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 26, 2007)

With a smile at the cleric's newfound gumption. With a smile she follows quickly behind the others.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 28, 2007)

"The bookcase can wait,"  says Courage, walking into the room.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 28, 2007)

Through the opening at the top of the stairs you see a desiccated corpse of an enormous wasp with a black and yellow striped abdomen hanging from the ceiling by jagged chains.  The wasp's wings are outstretched and its body points towards a closed iron door in the opposite wall.  Another opening leads off to the right, bathed in the flickering light of a torch thrust into a niche above it.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 30, 2007)

"I do not trust that thing0" Courage says matter-of-factly, and launches two arrows into the hanging wasp-corpse (edit: Courage is perhaps hoping for goodies to fall to the floor, pinata-like).


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

While Shai keeps his attention on the wasp until Courage proves it safe, he whispers to the others, "I'm thinking the door with the torchlight's the one most like to have folk on the other side. Though perhaps we're not as keen on finding folk as avoiding them? I don't suppose we're going to run into someplace around here where we can hide and rest before we go on? If Tanith's magic's like my nature tricks, we might both be wearing low on what we can still use.

"'Course, I always have my bug swatter..."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 30, 2007)

Courage's arrows stick into the wasp and a mixture of straw and stuffing fall out of it.  You can smell the preserving spices that were mixed with it as well.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 1, 2007)

"On to the light?" asks Courage pointing to the niche. She begins walking that way in any case.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 1, 2007)

With a nod, Tanith follows the group. Hopefully she will be able to come back and take some notes and information on the giant wasp. This would be a good chance to broaden her knowledge.


----------



## jkason (May 1, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai nods, tapping his warhammer on his palm and calling Dyspeer close to him.


----------



## industrygothica (May 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I'm giving 5 minutes since you defeated the winged formian.  That includes talking to the dwarven captives and whatnot.[/sblock]

As Courage approaches the door she is met with the sound of two crossbow bolts whizzing by her head.  In the time it takes her to regain her wits she notices two chitinous standing at the base of a narrow flight of stairs.  Both have dropped their crossbows and are drawing battleaxes.

--------------------------------------------
*Round 1*

14 Tanith Dathius 18/20: fires a bolt at D1 (4+4-4[cover]=miss)
11 D2: charges Courage (4+8+2=miss)
8 Dyspeer 20/29:
7 Courage Bloodstone 18/34: moves to attack D1 (AoO from D2=hit, 6 damage)
7 Jonas Cleighton 31/36: charges D2 (18+7=hit, 1d8+3+1=12 damage)
7 D1: Attacks Courage (hit, 9 damage)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 190 rounds): bull rushes D2 (Str check 11 vs. 18=fail)


----------



## Mista Collins (May 2, 2007)

Seeing the bolt whiz by Courage's head, Tanith fires back a bolt of her own at one of the creatures.


----------



## DrZombie (May 3, 2007)

Jonas charges the creature attacking courage, once again dropping his shield and swinging two handedly.


----------



## industrygothica (May 3, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas charges the creature attacking courage, once again dropping his shield and swinging two handedly.




Jonas really isn't in a position to charge.  I've attached a map for better reference.  I apologize for the poor quality.


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]I'm giving 5 minutes since you defeated the winged formian.  That includes talking to the dwarven captives and whatnot.[/sblock]
> 
> As Courage approaches the door she is met with the sound of two crossbow bolts whizzing by her head.  In the time it takes her to regain her wits she notices two chitinous standing at the base of a narrow flight of stairs.  Both have dropped their crossbows and are drawing battleaxes.




"No room. Dyspeer, let's make some," barks out the large man, barreling forward. He lowers his shoulder and grits his teeth as he tries to knock Courage's attacker backward, giving him room to do some damage.

[sblock=OOC]Since Shai previously called Dyspeer to him, I figure that effectively acts as a Heel command, which means Dyspeer has to wait for Shai's initiative to act (since that's when Shai can use Handle Animal to release him to attack). At that point, Shai's giving Dyspeer the Attack command.

On this stairway, how narrow is narrow? I'm assuming 10' wide since there are two opponents and they've both drawn melee weapons. If it's only 5' or it's wide enough for three-abreast, I'll amend my actions.

If I'm right about the proportions, Shai's going to try for a Bull Rush to shove D2 back and thus make some room to attack. +3 Str for the check (and a prayer or two against the AoO). This might be a good time to remember Shai has the Diehard feat.  :\  [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 3, 2007)

The stairs are only 5 feet wide, and lead up to another level.  The dwarves are on the ground, however, and not on the stairs.  That should still leave Shai enough room for a bull rush if he wants, depending on the others' actions before him.


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The stairs are only 5 feet wide, and lead up to another level.  The dwarves are on the ground, however, and not on the stairs.  That should still leave Shai enough room for a bull rush if he wants, depending on the others' actions before him.




_Still pretty crowded there. Assuming he can still do it when his turn comes, we'll stick with Shai doing the Bull Rush._


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 5, 2007)

Courage doesn't flinch as the bolts whizz by her head, but, axe in hand, she advances into the room, and swings at the further creature. "I'm getting tired of this..."  she proclaims to no one in particular.


----------



## industrygothica (May 5, 2007)

Tanith returns fire with a bolt of her own but it goes wide.

One of the dwarves charges Courage, but she sidesteps without a problem. In turn Courage rushes to the second dwarf, but in doing so exposes herself to the first, who puts a nasty gash in her back.  She manages to suck up the pain, however, and continue her charge, smashing the other dwarf in the shoulder with her axe.  It counters with a hearty swing of its own axe and opens another gash in Courage's fair flesh.

Jonas take advantage of the now open space in which Courage was standing and lunges toward the chitinous dwarf. His sword scores an impressive hit, and a fountain of blood spews from the thing.

Shai rushes into the room and attempts to mow the thing over, but its dwarven sturdiness proves too much, even for the big man, and Shai bounces off as if he were made of rubber.

--------------------------------------------
*Round 2*

14 Tanith Dathius 18/20: steps through the door and fires her crossbow at D1 (2+4-4=miss)
11 D2: attacks Jonas (miss)
7 Courage Bloodstone 3/34: attacks D1 (9+7=miss)
7 Jonas Cleighton 31/36: attacks D2 (11+7=hit, 1d8+3=6 damage)
7 D1: attacks Courage (miss)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 189 rounds): attacks D2 (6+8=miss)
5 Dyspeer 20/29: comes through the door and attacks D1 (11+6=miss)
5 Formian: jumps down and attacks Tanith (miss)


----------



## DrZombie (May 7, 2007)

"Here, you abomination. Hit me, you cowardly insect." Taunts Jonas as he swings again, hoping to draw attention away from his sorely wounded companion.


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shai rushes into the room and attempts to mow the thing over, but its dwarven sturdiness proves too much, even for the big man, and Shai bounces off as if he were made of rubber.




"Dyspeer, help Courage," Shai calls, knowing his wolf is faster than himself. Shai moves his own bulk to flank the nearest chiton-dwarf, hoping to crush its natural armor while Jonas attacks--or at least distract the creature so that Jonas can better subdue it.

[sblock=OOC]Giving Dyspeer the Defend command (for Courage), then moving to flank the dwarf Jonas is fighting, attacking two-handed with warhammer (Attack +10 w/ flank, damage 1d8+5).[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (May 8, 2007)

Wishing there was something she could do about Courage's injuries, Tanith reloads her crossbow and tries to get an open shot.


----------



## industrygothica (May 8, 2007)

Tanith steps through the door and fires her crossbow at Courages opponent, but misses.  Luckily, she also missed Courage.

One of the ant-dwarf creatures swings his axe wildly at Jonas, but Jonas manages to duck out of the way.

The severity of Courage's injuries are becoming apparent as she swings her axe weakly at ant-like dwarf in front of her.  The dwarf easily dodges her blow and comes back with a swing of his own axe.  Miraculously Courage sidesteps the blow as Dyspeer leaps in the foray with his jaws snapping.  Again the lucky dwarf-thing escapes injury as Dyspeer narrowly misses.

Shai steps around to flank the other chitinous dwarf, but as he swings his hammer he realizes that the move is useless; the sneaky dwarf has managed to sense his swing and duck out of the way, even from behind!

As Tanith becomes distraught over her missed shot, she is shocked back to her senses when she sees movement at the top of the stairs.  Suddenly, without warning, a formian, larger than the others, leaps from the top of the stairs and lands in front of her.  The thing lashes out with an ominous stinger but Tanith manages to block it.

Dread fills Tanith's eyes as the realization comes to her: _this could get very, very ugly._

--------------------------------------------
*Round 3*

14 Tanith Dathius 18/20: (casts _flaming sphere_, SR 15+5=pass, Ref 20+7=pass, no damage)
11 D2: attacks Jonas (19=hit, 12 damage)
7 Courage Bloodstone 3/34: attacks D1 (16+7=hit, 7 damage)
7 Jonas Cleighton 31/36: attacks D2 (18+7=hit, 1d8+4=8 damage)
7 D1: attacks Courage (hit, 9 damage)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 188 rounds): attacks D2 (8+8=miss)
5 Dyspeer 20/29: attacks D1 (9+6=miss)
5 Formian: (sting=hit, 8 damage, fort 14+3=pass; 2 claws=miss, miss; bite=miss)


----------



## Mista Collins (May 9, 2007)

Angry with how the situation has unfolded, Tanith takes a step back away from the formian and starts casting a spell. "I hope you all burn in hell!" Suddenly a ball of flame appears on top of their new adversary.

[sblock]ooc - flaming sphere on the new formian. Reflex DC 16 or 2d6 fire damage[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Bloody--! Why do bugs always have to be so dodgy?" Shai growls, swinging again. 

[sblock=OOC]repeat of last round for Shai and Dyspeer.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (May 14, 2007)

Jonas clenches his teeth, and with a prayer for guidance to heironeous takes another two-handed swing at the nearest opponent.


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2007)

Tanith steps back and conjures a magical ball of fire on top of the formian.  Amazingly, it seems to have little effect, if any, as it steps through the fire and launches a tremendous flurry of attacks on Tanith.  Fortunately, only its stinger lands home, and other than the initial pain, Tanith doesn't feel any other effects.

The ant-dwarf hits Jonas hard with its battleaxe, opening a huge gash in Jonas's arm.  Jonas lands a return blow into the creatures neck and is spattered with the things blood.  Shai swings his hammer at it but misses as it collapses to the ground in a gurgling heap.

Dyspeer misses his opponent, but Courage strikes true, finally drawing blood on the thing.  The dwarf responds with a vicious blow to Courage's face and the former paladin lands on the ground unconscious and in a growing pool of her own blood.


--------------------------------------------
*Round 4*

14 Tanith Dathius 10/20:
11 D2: (dying)
7 Courage Bloodstone -6/34 (dying):
7 Jonas Cleighton 19/36:
7 D1:
5 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 187 rounds):
5 Dyspeer 20/29:
5 Formian:

[sblock=ooc]Anyone heard from Kobold Stew lately?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai swears at having missed out on the killing blow, but quickly turns his attention to the creature attacking Tanith. Swinging for all he had into the middle of the creature's back, he calls out "You splat next, critter."

[sblock=OOC]Dyspeer will stay defending Courage (i.e. attacking the dwarf-formian). Shai will shift to try to flank the beastie attacking Tanith.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shai swears at having missed out on the killing blow, but quickly turns his attention to the creature attacking Tanith. Swinging for all he had into the middle of the creature's back, he calls out "You splat next, critter."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Dyspeer will stay defending Courage (i.e. attacking the dwarf-formian). Shai will shift to try to flank the beastie attacking Tanith.[/sblock]




The formian is on the other side of Tanith.  Tanith is between Shai and the formian, but closer to the door.

There is currently an impressive ball of fire directly behind the formian (one that he walked out of, mind you.)


----------



## DrZombie (May 15, 2007)

Jonas turns around, splattered in the blood of the formorian. He sees the Palladin fall to the ground, mortaly injured.

_Forgive me, friend. We cannot win against two. Hold on. I won't let you die._ 

With a roar he charges the fomorian tying up Shai.

(Sorry, but I have no idea who stands where at the moment. Jonas wants to take out one of the fomorians so Shai and Dyspeeer can attack the other one, leaving him time to heal Courage, but I don't know if that's feasible.)


----------



## industrygothica (May 15, 2007)

Jonas and Shai were fighting D2, an ant-like dwarf.  D2 is currently dying.

Tanith is fighting a regular formian.  It is currently pissing her off by proving her magic somewhat ineffective, as is evidenced by the _flaming sphere_ directly behind it.

Courage and Dyspeer were fighting D1, another ant-like dwarf.  Courage is currently dying, and Dyspeer is left alone with the dwarf.

Here's a fresh map.


----------



## DrZombie (May 16, 2007)

OOC : OK, Jonas charges  the Formian, since he'll have to get past it to go to courage.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 16, 2007)

Tanith takes a step back, concentrating heavily on the ball of flame she conjured and takes careful aim with crossbow at the nearest formian, trying not to hit any of her allies.


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2007)

*OOC: Amended actions*

OOC: Okay, let's use that last spell and cross our fingers. Taking a 5' step if needed to avoid AoO, Shai's turning Faerie Fire into Summon Nature's Ally 1, calling out a second wolf to show up flanking D1.


----------



## industrygothica (May 16, 2007)

*Round 4*

Tanith takes a step back and draws her crossbow, intent on putting one between eyes of the formian.  Unfortunately her bolt goes wide and misses its mark.  

Jonas sees the trouble that Tanith has gotten herself into, and charges the formian in an attempt to draw the creature away from her.  The formian sidesteps, all but ignoring Jonas' charge completely, and launches another flurry of attacks on Tanith anyway.

She dodges the formian's stinger, but steps directly in line with its vicious claws, and two large sets of scratches appear on her face.  As Tanith is staggered, the thing finishes its routine with a nasty bite to the side of her throat, and Tanith falls to the ground in a shredded heap. 

The magical ball of fire behind the formian winks out.

As Tanith falls to the ground, Dyspeer takes a nasty hit from the dwarf hybrid.  With a high-pitched yelp he snaps his jaws in retaliation, but this time the dwarf is proving too much.

Shai, in a last-ditch effort to save his friend, begins to cast his last remaining spell to summon another wolf directly behind the half-dwarf thing.
-------------------------------------

14 Tanith Dathius 10/20: steps back and fires her crossbow (12+4=miss)
11 D2: (10% chance to stabilize=01, pass)
7 Courage Bloodstone -6/34 (dying): (10% chance to stabilize=60, fail, lose 1 hp)
7 Jonas Cleighton 19/36: charges the formian (6+7+2=miss)
7 D1: attacks Dyspeer (hit, 9 damage)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 187 rounds):begins casting _summon nature's ally I_
5 Dyspeer 20/29: attacks D1 (1+6=miss)
5 Formian: attacks Tanith (sting=miss); (claws=hit,hit, 9 damage); (bite=hit, 3 damage)

[end round 4]


----------



## industrygothica (May 16, 2007)

--------------------------------------------
*Round 5*

14 Tanith Dathius -2/20 (dying): (10% chance to stabilize=52, fail, -1 hp)
11 D2: (stable)
7 Courage Bloodstone -7/34 (dying): (10% chance to stabilize=94, fail, -1 hp)
7 Jonas Cleighton 19/36: attacks the formian (16+7=hit, 1d8+4=5 damage)
7 D1: attacks Dyspeer (miss)
5 Summoned wolf 13/13 (3 rounds): attacks D1 (bite 15+3+2=hit, 8 damage; trip 13 vs.17=fail)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 18/32 (barkskin 186 rounds): attacks the formian (16+8=hit, 1d8+5=7 damage)
5 Dyspeer 11/29: attacks D1 (bite, 13+6+2=hit, 7 damage; trip 15 vs. 16 fail)
5 Formian: stings Shai (hit, 11 damage, fort 17+7=pass); attacks Jonas with 2 claws and bite (miss, miss, miss)


----------



## jkason (May 17, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai's focus returns to the world as a wolf forms out of the air and joins Dyspeer in attacking the ant-dwarf. He cries out as he realizes Tanith has fallen as he called forth another combatant. Gritting his teeth, the large man lunges at the formian, swinging his warhammer for all that he's worth.

[sblock=OOC]Dyspeer and the summoned wolf will keep at the critter they're flanking. Shai will go for the formian with a double-handed warhammer attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (May 17, 2007)

Tanith lays in a heap, bleeding profusely.


----------



## industrygothica (May 21, 2007)

ooc: Waiting on an action from Jonas.  I'll update tomorrow regardless, and npc him with the most logical action if Dr.Z hasn't posted by then.


----------



## DrZombie (May 21, 2007)

Jonas desperately fights on, trying to get rid of the fomorians so he can heal his friends.


----------



## industrygothica (May 21, 2007)

*[Round 5]*

Tanith and Courage fail to stabilize.

Jonas lands a solid hit to the formian, finally causing it a bit of damage.

Shai follows up with his hammer, causing the formian even more damage.

The formian impales Shai with its stinger, and Shai lets out a howl of pain.  He can feel the poison coursing through his body, but manages to shake off its effects.  The formian lashes out with its claws and teeth at Jonas, but is unsuccessful in its attempts.

Dyspeer and his summoned ally both do an impressive number on the one remaining ant-dwarf thing. Despite their efforts and the damage they are causing, they just can't seem to get the thing off its feet.

[End of round 5]

--------------------------------------------
* Round 6*

14 Tanith Dathius -3/20 (dying): (10% chance to stabilize=02, pass, stable)
11 D2: (stable)
7 Courage Bloodstone -8/34 (dying): (10% chance to stabilize=14, fail, -1 hp)
7 Jonas Cleighton 19/36: attacks the formian (16+7=hit, 1d8+4=6 damage)
7 D1: attacks Dyspeer (20=crit, 3+=not confirmed, 8 damage)
5 Summoned wolf 13/13 (2 rounds): attacks the dwarf (4+ = miss)
5 Shaimon Hu'u 7/32 (barkskin 185 rounds): attacks the formian (13+8=hit, 13 damage)
5 Dyspeer 3/29: attacks the dwarf (3+ = miss)
5 Formian: attacks Shai with his stinger (20=crit, 10+7 does not confirm, 8 damage, fort=pass) attacks Jonas with 2 claws (miss; hit, 4 damage) and a bite (miss)


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

OOC: Yeah. Keep pounding. Hrm. I've never been in a TPK before, but this isn't looking good, is it? :\


----------



## industrygothica (May 21, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah. Keep pounding. Hrm. I've never been in a TPK before, but this isn't looking good, is it? :\




[sblock=ooc]Neither have I, as DM nor as a player.  But no, this isn't looking good at all.  Fortunately your barkskin spell is/was active, or that crit would've confirmed and you'd really be in trouble. [/sblock]

Tanith Stabilizes.  Courage loses another hitpoint.

The dwarf's axe takes a chunk of flesh from Dyspeer, but does not drop him.  Dyspeer and the summoned wolf again team up on the dwarf, but aren't able to do any real damage.

The formian again impales Shai with his stinger.  Miraculously Shai remains on his feet, even as a hot spray of blood erupts from his gut as the formian extracts his stinger.  

Jonas swings and cuts the formian deeply, but it remains standing and continues attacking Jonas with his teeth and claws, opening a nasty gash on Jonas' cheek.

--------------------------------------------
* Round 7*

14 Tanith Dathius -3/20 (stable):
11 D2: (stable)
7 Courage Bloodstone -9/34 (dying): (10% chance to stabilize=60, fail, -1 hp, Courage dies)
7 Jonas Cleighton 15/36:
7 D1: attacks Dyspeer (20=crit, 2+=not confirmed, 12 damage, Dyspeer falls)
5 Summoned wolf 13/13 (last round): attacks the dwarf (19+3=hit, 1d6+1=2 damage, D1 falls)
5 Shaimon Hu'u -1/32 (barkskin 184 rounds, disabled): attacks formian (20=crit, 20(!)+8 confirms, 21 damage
5 Dyspeer -9/29: dying
5 Formian (dead): 

Jonas and the foriman are the only conscious beings in the room.


----------



## DrZombie (May 22, 2007)

Jonas takes a step backwards and casts a CLW on Shai, holding his sword in a defensive posture 

(OOC:fighting defensively, taking a 5'step backwards and casting CLW (one left...) on Shai, healing 13 pts )


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The formian again impales Shai with his stinger, and this time Shai falls to the ground helpless, a hot spray of blood erupting from his gut as the formian extracts his stinger.




OOC: Shai has the Diehard feat, so he's actually still conscious and can act as if disabled if he chooses to. Which, things being dire as they are, he's going to do.  :\


----------



## industrygothica (May 23, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> OOC: Shai has the Diehard feat, so he's actually still conscious and can act as if disabled if he chooses to. Which, things being dire as they are, he's going to do.  :\





ooc: Excellent.  Thanks for reminding me.  I changed the descriptive text a little to go with that.

Dr.Z, do you want to ammend Jonas' actions in light of this, or stick with the spell?  I think you're probably close enough to be able to cast it on Tanith as well, if you want.


----------



## jkason (May 23, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: Excellent.  Thanks for reminding me.  I changed the descriptive text a little to go with that.




Go ahead and assume Shai keeps attacking while he still can (since he auto-stabalizes when he finally lets himself fall unconscious, he can attack up until he'd fall to -9 without risking death just from his existing wounds. Mind you, he's pretty well likely to die if they don't take the formian down this round and it hits him with the stinger again, but what the heck...)


----------



## industrygothica (May 23, 2007)

As the formian removes its stinger from Shai's belly, the druid raises his hammer with both hands for a final, mighty swing.  Even as he chokes on his own blood Shai's aim is deadly accurate; his hammer finds its mark square on the top of the formians head, which explodes on impact.  The force of his swing carries the hammer down deeper into the formian's carcass, embedding itself firmly into what would be a humanoid's ribcage.

Jonas is shocked at the force of Shai's blow, and stares in open-mouthed awe at the druid, who should surely be dead by now.

*PC Status*
14 Tanith Dathius -3/20 (stable):
7 Courage Bloodstone -10/34 (dead): 
7 Jonas Cleighton 19/36:
5 Shaimon Hu'u -2/32 (barkskin 183 rounds, disabled):
5 Dyspeer -9/29 (dying):


----------



## DrZombie (May 24, 2007)

Jonas spends an orison on healing dyspeer, then heals Shaimon and tanith (his last CLW's).
He goes to the cooling body of Courage, closes it's eyes and says a mournfull prayer.


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As the formian falls, Shai himself seems to shudder. His bloodshot eyes look about the room at the devastation. He stumbles to his wolf, bleeding on the ground, and the large man looks suddenly very small and feeble. 



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas spends an orison on healing dyspeer, then heals Shaimon and tanith (his last CLW's).




As Dyspeer comes back from the brink, Shai cradles his head, smiling and crying at the same time. "Thank you, priest," the big man whispers.



> He goes to the cooling body of Courage, closes it's eyes and says a mournfull prayer.




Shai's joy at his companion's survival dissolves as he sees they've lost yet another companion. His smile falls into a tooth-gritting resolve.

"This quest has already cost us far too much," he says evenly. "We found the nuts you promised to track down. We said we'd try to find this missing dwarf, and I think we've done that." With effort, Shai rises. "I fear if we go any further, none will return at all."


----------



## industrygothica (May 24, 2007)

*PC Status*
14 Tanith Dathius 5/20:
7 Jonas Cleighton 19/36:
5 Shaimon Hu'u 8/32 (barkskin 182 rounds):
5 Dyspeer -8/29 (stable):


----------



## DrZombie (May 24, 2007)

"*Yes. We need to go back to those dwarves, maybe lock us in for the night. I need to pray for more strength, for this was the last of my healing powers for the day*."

He looks around. "*If we run into one more of these we're all dead*."


----------



## industrygothica (May 24, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "*Yes. We need to go back to those dwarves, maybe lock us in for the night. I need to pray for more strength, for this was the last of my healing powers for the day*."
> 
> He looks around. "*If we run into one more of these we're all dead*."




Does the party wish to take Courage's body with them, or leave it here?


----------



## Mista Collins (May 25, 2007)

As her eyes open, Tanith stare up at the ceiling. Slowly sitting up, she rolls to her side in pain. It is at the point she spots the lifeless body of Courage and starts to shed a tear. "I agree. I need rest also, I cannot go any further. Let's get her body and go." 

Slowly standing she gathers her dropped crossbow and remains silent as the party heads back.


----------



## industrygothica (May 25, 2007)

The group manages to get back to the captive dwarves without much of a problem; perhaps it was even too easy.  The dwarves are elated to see that you've returned, but their happiness turns to horror as you lay your fallen comrade on the ground next to the pool.

You tell the dwarves of your plans, to rest for the night and to heal properly, and they do what they can to help, mostly by gathering what little rubble is in the area to barricade the door.

The time passes relatively quietly as the three alternate resting and rituals to regain their lost spells, but sometime during those events it was apparent that there was something outside the barricaded door, thought it is apparently long gone now, as it has been silent for some time now.


----------



## DrZombie (May 25, 2007)

"Friends. Let us leave this place as soon as possible. We'll take the dwarves with us, and rush towards the exit. Any other plans?"


----------



## Mista Collins (May 25, 2007)

"Though we have found the nuts and lost a comrade, I feel like there is more to learn from what is going on here." Tanith says as she rubs her sore side from yesterday's horrible results. "I have a feeling more is going on here than what there seems."

"First off, where'd these dwarves come from? Second, why would someone keep them prisoners? Thirdly, who is in charge here? I don't think any of the encounters we had with these formian includes the one commanding them. For our sakes, I hope this hive isn't the same hive their queen inhabits."

"We've come this far, I say we continue a little further. I don't want Courage's death to seem meaningless."


----------



## DrZombie (May 27, 2007)

"Can we not get these dwarves to safety first, warn the people that there is much more happening here then we tought, and then return, well rested, better equiped and perhaps with some reinforcements? We cannot let these dwarves stay here for another night. We might die and they'd be stuck here."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 27, 2007)

"That is fine, but I am not done with this place. I will want to return." Tanith says with a matter of fact statement.


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "That is fine, but I am not done with this place. I will want to return." Tanith says with a matter of fact statement.




Shai speaks little as the group retreats and barricades itself in. He stays near his companion, even during his morning rituals. As Tanith expresses her will to return, Shai taps his warhammer in his hand.

"Trust me, Tanith, I'm far from done with these critters," he growls. "But Jonas is right. We've too many liabilities right now. I can heal up Dyspeer and myself, but then we've little in reserve for more battles. And protecting these dwarves will make moving harder."

Shai looks to the door. 

"If there's something waiting out there, I may have a way to help avoid it. The morning dew is far away above us, but it still spoke to me today, and it gave me leave to call on its cousin, the mist. It might cover our exit so that we can at least be out in the open if we have to fight."

[sblock=OOC]Updated HP for a night's rest, and updated spells, too. Shai's referring to Obscuring Mist as a cover.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (May 30, 2007)

"Who needs healing?" Jonas asks, while donning his armor and shield.


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Who needs healing?" Jonas asks, while donning his armor and shield.




"Dyspeer is still in dire need, even after a night's rest," Shai says, indicating the wolf lying quietly, breath pained but steady. "I'm stronger, but if we feel we'll face opposition on the way out, I could myself use some bolstering. I have a few potions, though, which might be better used now, keeping our god's favor in reserve."

[sblock=Hit Points and strategy]My calculations have a night's rest (gain 1 HP per level / HD) leaving Shai with 13/32 and Dyspeer at -4/29. Shai prepped a Cure Light Wounds and has two CLW potions, too, so we might want to use the potions now instead of burning through Jonas' spell slots when we might need the regular spells he has prepped there[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2007)

Since you brought Courage's body with you, you also have access to her wand of _cure light wounds_.  The remaining charges aren't listed, so we'll say it has 36 charges left.


----------



## DrZombie (May 31, 2007)

"We'll use the wand. She wouldn't mind, I think." Says Jonas.(Use wand on dyspeer, Tanith, himself and the dwarves who need healing. (Using the opportunity to detect evil, btw)


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "We'll use the wand. She wouldn't mind, I think." Says Jonas.(Use wand on dyspeer, Tanith, himself and the dwarves who need healing. (Using the opportunity to detect evil, btw)




"Even in death, Courage helps us," Shai whispers sadly.


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2007)

Jonas expends ten charges from the wand in order to heal what's left of the party, and to get the dwarves mobile.  He does not detect evil from any of the dwarves.


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As the energy from the wand closes his wounds and clears his bruises, Shai stands tall. He hefts his warhammer and walks near to the door. 

"Now we're ready. Before we walk out, I'll toughen my skin again. Then, shall I cover our exit with mist?"

[sblock=OOC]Shai will cast Barkskin on himself and Dyspeer just before the group leaves the room, using the Heel trick to keep Dyspeer within 5' to maintain the Share Spells ability.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 2, 2007)

Just for clarification, are you: 

A. Continuing on through the hive to find out exactly what is going on here, or
B. Taking the dwarves and leaving the hive, vowing to come back another day to finish what you started, and to avenge Courage's death?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 2, 2007)

option B.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 3, 2007)

Shai casts _barkskin_ on himself and Dyspeer and prepares to cast _obscuring mist_ to cover the door as soon as it is opened.

The ten dwarves are anxious that they are finally able to leave, but are all a little apprehensive about the noises they've heard outside the door.

Jonas reaches to open the door and isn't really surprised to learn that it has been bared from the outside.


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shai casts _barkskin_ on himself and Dyspeer and prepares to cast _obscuring mist_ to cover the door as soon as it is opened.
> 
> The ten dwarves are anxious that they are finally able to leave, but are all a little apprehensive about the noises they've heard outside the door.
> 
> Jonas reaches to open the door and isn't really surprised to learn that it has been bared from the outside.




Shai groans. 

"Well, we could try to add all of our weight to breaking it down, though we might wind up crowding each other.

"'Course, brother quake offered to lend me some of his strength today* if I need it. I was hoping to hold on to that for something living if we needed it, but that might do to bust down the door...

"Unless you've got something that can blow it open, Tanith? Or do you dwarves remember these critters coming and going any different way?"

[sblock=*]Shai's referring to Bull's Strength. I suppose I could also stack that with his rage for the day, though that might make us a little too weak right out of the gate[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 5, 2007)

"My abilities are better suited for other things." Tanith says as she eyes the door. "I can lend a shoulder in trying to bust the door down, but with my strength it might not be that much help."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 5, 2007)

Jonas puts his weight and strength to the door seeing if he can open it (taking 20)


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 5, 2007)

After several minutes of ramming the door, Jonas finally manages to get it open.  A dwarven female with chitinous flesh waits patiently on the other side.  With her is are several giant ants and some formians.


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> After several minutes of ramming the door, Jonas finally manages to get it open.  A dwarven female with chitinous flesh waits patiently on the other side.  With her is are several giant ants and some formians.




As the door bursts open, Shai blows on the palm of his hand. He emits a low whistle, and his breath seems to fog up as if from cold. Quickly, the breath spreads out, settling to the ground and filing the immediate area with moisture. 

"Stay together!" he says, both hands on his warhammer.

[sblock=OOC]Casting the readied Obscuring Mist spell[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 5, 2007)

Shai's spell allows the group to exit the mouth of the corridor safely and regroup into a defensive stance at the spell's edge.  The ant-like female waits patiently, almost smiling, with her impressive force behind her.  "Is this how it ends? One of us destroyed so completely, the other too injured to move on?  Both sides have lost much because of your inability to understand."


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The ant-like female waits patiently, almost smiling, with her impressive force behind her.  "Is this how it ends? One of us destroyed so completely, the other too injured to move on?  Both sides have lost much because of your inability to understand."




Shai frowns, warhammer before him, making sure to keep himself between the group's dwarven charges and the ant-ish colony's overwhelming forces. He only holds so long as the opposing forces do, ready to make a hasty retreat if need be.

"I've never been all that bright, I admit," he says to the female, "But I know better'n to let critters eat me up while I try to figure things out. You wanna stop fighting? Great, let's stop fighting. Talk without those nasty stingers going for my gut and I might just listen."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 7, 2007)

"If we don't understand, how about you enlighten us." Tanith says as her fingers twitch. Refraining from casting a spell, she waits for the formian's response.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 7, 2007)

"Can't you see what I've done here?" she begins.  "I've created the perfect race.  You've had the opportunity to join us, yet you decline, and come to destroy us without knowing us.  Those behind you would've known soon enough."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 7, 2007)

"Since we aren't joining this elite race of your's," Tanith says as she looks to her companions before continuing. "and not leaving here without these dwarves, you will have to convince some others how perfect the race is."


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai frowns. 

"If it's so perfect, why do you need to drag folk into prison to get them to join?" the big man returns. He shakes his head. "I don't want a part of it, and it's a poor soul what has to force folk to agree with her ... Hehranna."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 8, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shai frowns.
> 
> "If it's so perfect, why do you need to drag folk into prison to get them to join?" the big man returns. He shakes his head. "I don't want a part of it, and it's a poor soul what has to force folk to agree with her ... Hehranna."




Hehranna smiles at the mention of her name.  "They do not know what they want.  Their minds have been clouded by years of prejudice.  I can show them the truth, and you, too."


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Hehranna smiles at the mention of her name.  "They do not know what they want.  Their minds have been clouded by years of prejudice.  I can show them the truth, and you, too."




"How about you just show us the way out, instead? I'm sure chiton's nice an' all, but I've gotten kinda attached to my skin the way it is."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 11, 2007)

"Yes. The way out would be perfect." Tanith says as looks over the ants and formian in front of them to get an accurate count.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 14, 2007)

There is Hehranna, 3 formians-one of which is larger than the others, and another ant-dwarf.  At least 6 giant ants cling to the walls and ceiling of the room.


"The way out is this way," she says and points to the way you originally entered.  "You may leave, they may not.  That is my compromise to you."


ooc: sorry for the delay.  I wanted to get back into town before I started anything resembling a combat.


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "The way out is this way," she says and points to the way you originally entered.  "You may leave, they may not.  That is my compromise to you."




Shai, disheartened at the odds, continues speaking. 

"Enslavement is a compromise?" he says incredulously. He glances back to the dwarves, despairing at their ability to be of help, but finds himself forced to ask all the same.

"There are too many here for three of us to fight alone," he whispers. "If you want your freedom, we may need you to help. We'll give you what weapons we can, but even if it means throwing rocks, whatever distraction you can provide might help turn the tide. Are you willing?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 14, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shai, disheartened at the odds, continues speaking.
> 
> "Enslavement is a compromise?" he says incredulously. He glances back to the dwarves, despairing at their ability to be of help, but finds himself forced to ask all the same.
> 
> "There are too many here for three of us to fight alone," he whispers. "If you want your freedom, we may need you to help. We'll give you what weapons we can, but even if it means throwing rocks, whatever distraction you can provide might help turn the tide. Are you willing?"




About half of the group of dwarves, men mostly, silently agree while the others slink back into the shadows.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 15, 2007)

Recalling what was effective against these creatures, Tanith nods to herself as she goes through a mental checklist.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I haven't abandoned this game, just been really busy. I was trying to find a way to get out of it without a lengthy combat, but it doesn't look good.  I'll try to get an update out later tonight or tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Tanith doesn't want combat either, but she is not going to be walking out of here without the dwarves. And since Hehranna isn't going to let us leave with the dwarves, there is only one way to settle this: thumb wrestling match![/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 18, 2007)

Hehranna realizes that neither side will back down, and combat is inevitable.  She will lose more, she knows, but will pay that price to continue her plight.  She looks her opponents in the eyes, gaging each one of them individually, holding their stare for a moment before moving on to the next.  Without warning the entire room is put on alert as the begins casting a spell.  A thick, swirling mist rises up around her and spreads out at least 20 feet in all directions.

"Here we go," someone says in the background.

27 Larger formian 
20 2 formians
14 D1
14 D2
14 D3
14 D4
14 D5
10 ant-dwarf
8 Dyspeer
7 Tanith
6 Hehranna
6 8 giant ants 
4 Shaimon Hu'u
3 Jonas


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 19, 2007)

Hoping to give her companions as much opportunity to survive as possible, Tanith begins to cast a spell focusing on Hehranna and those closest to her.

[sblock=ooc]Casting slow (Will DC 17). She wants to get Hehranna and the larger formain if possible. Along with 3 others. She can get a total of 5 (no two of which can be more than 30ft apart).

An affected creature moves and attacks at a drastically slowed rate. A slowed creature can take only a single move action or standard action each turn, but not both (nor may it take full-round actions). Additionally, it takes a -1 penalty on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves. A slowed creature moves at half its normal speed (round down to the next 5-foot increment), which affects the creature’s jumping distance as normal for decreased speed.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

[sblock=OOC]Shai wasn't too keen on a fight, either, but like with Tanith, he's not really willing to leave the dwarves behind.[/sblock]

Shai drops his backpack to the ground. "There's a bow and arrows on there, if anyone's got the wherewithal to use 'em." he says. "We need all the able bodies we can get. So let's see if I can't give us a few extra..."

With that, Shai hunches his shoulders as he pulls a small piece of holly from his belt. His growling is almost a perfect match for that you've heard coming from Dyspeer, and the air seems to shimmer in a few places ahead of you all.

[sblock=OOC]I'm horrible at strategy, so this may be a mistake, but Shai's swapping out his Bull's Strength for Summon Nature's Ally II, taking the option to summon 1d3 1st level critters (in this case, wolves). If he can see well enough to put them near creatures, he'll try to surround the largest formian with them.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 21, 2007)

OOC: Anyone heard from Dr. Z?

The formians move forward and are met by the charging dwarves.  The resulting battle is carnage as the dwarves literally rip the smaller formians apart with their bare hands.  The larger formian lunges at one of the dwarves with his stinger but comes up short.

Hehranna's dwarf hybrid rushes into the melee and lands a heavy blow onto one of the dwarves, but fails to drop him completely.

The giant ants continue to skitter around the walls.

Tanith's spell goes off perfectly, and while she can't see Hehranna in the midst of her swirling mist, the remaining formian and the dwarf hybrid are both noticeably affected by the spell.

Shai begins a spell of his own, and three shapes begin to take form behind the formian, who this time lands the stinger deep into the chest of one of the dwarves.  The sturdy dwarf manages to shake off the blow, however, and tries to attack the formian with his hands.

The four remaining dwarves converge on the hybrid, beating it mercilessly.

Through the sound of battle, you can hear Hehranna chanting, apparently casting another spell. From the sounds, Tanith thinks she is casting _gaseous form_ (spellcraft=24).

ooc: You're up.


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai's growl grows in volume, echoed by the shimmering forms coming into existence, and both summoner and summoned howl as the wolves take shape.

"Tanith, if yer hangin' back to lob spells, give the dwarves what weapons you have," the large man suggests, taking his warhammer in his both hands and wading into the fray with Dyspeer. 

"That's showing 'em, boys," Shai encourages the dwarves. "We'll squish these bugs yet." 

EDIT: Shai and Dyspeer head to the northern wall and the pair of ants there.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure how things lay out physically, but Shai and Dyspeer are going to attack the nearest foe they can reach (Shai with 2-handed warhammer, Dyspeer with his trusty jaws). Dyspeer should stay within 5' of Shai to maintain the Barkskin bonus, as well.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 21, 2007)

Maybe this will help a little.  Forgive the quality, please.

The blue dots are Shai's wolves.  Anything in red is already dead.  The green D's are the good guys, everything else is fair game.


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Maybe this will help a little.  Forgive the quality, please.
> 
> The blue dots are Shai's wolves.  Anything in red is already dead.  The green D's are the good guys, everything else is fair game.




OOC: Thanks muchly. I edited my post to reflect a target now.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 24, 2007)

Waiting on actions from Tanith before I continue.  I'll NPC Jonas until we get out of this, unless Dr. Z shows back up.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2007)

Jonas prays for guidance from his heavenly patron (cast prayer)


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 25, 2007)

Shai and Dyspeer advance toward a pair of ants, quickly dispatching them with ease.  The eager dwarves continue their relentless assault on the dwarven hybrid; their barrage of attacks coupled with Tanith's spell makes it nearly impossible for the thing to even move.

The larger formian lashes out again with its stinger, and this time drops one of the dwarves to the ground, a hot pray of blood erupting from his mouth along with his last breath.

The mist begins to settle and it is clear that Hehranna herself has escaped.

Four ants remain, as does the slowed foriman.  What were once overwhelming odds have turned against the chitinous charges, and our group of heroes suddenly find themselves in a position of advantage.

Jonas finishes his prayer and hefts his sword, ready to end this thing for good.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> The larger formian lashes out again with its stinger, and this time drops one of the dwarves to the ground, a hot pray of blood erupting from his mouth along with his last breath.




OOC: Did the wolves get their attack(s) vs. the formian?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 25, 2007)

Upset that Hehranna has escaped, Tanith turns her attention to the ants that remain. Casting a spell, three bolts of pure energy come out from her hands and strike three of the ants true.

[sblock=ooc]Casts magic missile. Three bolts, each at a separate target.

Bolt 1: 1d4+1=*2* 
Bolt 2: 1d4+1=*4* 
Bolt 3: 1d4+1=*5*[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 27, 2007)

Tanith's bolts of energy strike true and the ants skitter away from their current position, merging on Shai and Dyspeer.  Fortunately, the duo are able to dodge their meager attacks.

The dwarves and wolves swarm the formian, who manages to impale his stinger into one of the wolves while taking a good deal of damage himself.  The wolf, while it is still standing, appears to be in dire shape.

ooc: For clarification, Dyspeer and Shai are surrounded by a total of four ants, all of which have taken damage.  Four dwarves and three wolves are keeping the formian occupied.  Five dwarves are hidden away from the battle.  Tanith and Jonas are open, and uninvolved in melee.

It is the PCs' turn to act.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 27, 2007)

Jonas calls upon the strength of his faith (Bulls strength upon himself)


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> For clarification, Dyspeer and Shai are surrounded by a total of four ants, all of which have taken damage.




Shai's breathing becomes ragged as the ants form up, and growl issues from his throat. Knuckles white around the handle of the warhammer, Shai lashes out, yelling "Tear them apart!" to his companions, both humanoid and animal.

[sblock=OOC]Shai will rage. Which sort of negates the barkskin for him by bringing his AC back down to 17, but what the hey. Attacks are now +10 to hit, damage 1d8+8 damage (two-handed). Dyspeer keeps attacking, as well.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 27, 2007)

Jonas casts his spell successfully.

Shai rages, and brings his hammer down on a giant it, exploding it into little bits. (9+10=hit; 1d8+8=dead ant)

Dyspeer snatches one of the ants off the wall and brings it to the ground, prone.

Tanith is up next.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 28, 2007)

Jonas charges into the melee, once again using his sword two-handed in order to end the fight as soon as possible.
He puts his entire weight behind the swings, forgoing accuracy for more power.
[sblock]Power attack (-2/+4 two-handed) combined with prayer giving attack bonus +8, dmg 1d8+12, if I'm not mistaken, and he also has cleave, and the charge gives another +2 dmg bonus. Now if he'd only hit something   GO GO POWER RANGERS [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 28, 2007)

Coming from Tanith's hands once more, three bolts strike the giant formian, hopefully bring it down before it can do damage to the Dwarven prisoners.

ooc - 3 Magic missile bolts for 11 DMG


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 28, 2007)

Tanith's bolts do well as they strike the formian, sending it reeling.  The dwarves take advantage and quickly finish him off with the wolves' help in a gory scene that will stick with you, and possibly on you, for days.

Jonas's sprited charge proves successful as he drop two ants with one graceful maneuver.  Heironious has done him well.

Shai and Dyspeer quickly finish off the remaining ants, and the party soon find themselves alone in the cavern, their dwarven companions breathing heavily, almost feral.  

With a quick look around, Jonas announces: _"It is done.  Let us leave this place."_


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shai and Dyspeer quickly finish off the remaining ants, and the party soon find themselves alone in the cavern, their dwarven companions breathing heavily, almost feral.




Even as his bloodlust fades, leaving him panting, Shai runs to the fallen dwarf, hoping against hope that he hasn't passed the veil. 



> With a quick look around, Jonas announces: "It is done. Let us leave this place."




A look mixed with concern and sorrow crosses the large man's face as he nods. "Quickly, too. I have no more wish to face this twisted place, at least not until we've settled your debt to the innkeep and we've paid our fallen comrades the respect they're due.

[sblock=OOC]I figure it's a lost cause, but if that fallen dwarf is still above -10, Shai has a Cure Minor Wounds he can use to stabalize him.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 28, 2007)

Shai rushes to the fallen dwarf, but it is as he feared.  Gently, he looks to the others of his clan and shakes his head.  Together, they merge around their fallen comrade and silently pick him up, ready to carry him out of this wicked place.

#​
The journey back to the dwarven enclave is graciously uneventful.  Be it real or or residual leftovers haunting your imaginations, the skittering sound of giant insects still lingers through the valley.

You learn that the captive dwarves are not from this region, but part of a merchant caravan that was assaulted and taken prisoner by Hehranna's hybrid minions.  The last dwarven hybrid you faced was one of theirs.

You are greeted promptly as you enter the small dwarven community.  The locals quickly dispatch a priest of Moradin to administer proper rights.  The dwarves thank you profusely, and vow to repay you some day.

As the crowd dispurses, and you make your way to the tavern for a bit of rest, you notice one lone dwarf in the shadows nearby.  Thick mats of his long hair do little to hide the deep scars drawn onto his forlorn face.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2007)

With a careful eye on the drawf in the shadows, Tanith leans in close to Shai and whispers loud enough for the other party members to hear.

"I think we are being watched." She says with a nod towards the drawf.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 29, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> With a careful eye on the drawf in the shadows, Tanith leans in close to Shai and whispers loud enough for the other party members to hear.
> 
> "I think we are being watched." She says with a nod towards the drawf.





For reference.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2007)

At dawn on the first morning they leave the caves Jonas holds a ceremony, thanking Heironeous for His guidance and for the powers He has given him. He mourns the fallen, and vows to come back to make sure justice is done and good will prevail.

+++++

Jonas mutters a short prayer under his breath and calls upon Heironeous to show him the hidden evils. He then looks at the dwarf, trying to sense corruption in his soul.


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> With a careful eye on the drawf in the shadows, Tanith leans in close to Shai and whispers loud enough for the other party members to hear.
> 
> "I think we are being watched." She says with a nod towards the drawf.




Shai catches sight of the dwarf, and his shoulders droop. Dyspeer sticking close to his heels, the large man moves to the dwarf, sinking to his knees when he gets there so as to meet the shorter man's gaze. It's clear Shai is uncertain, that the easy interaction he shares with his animal companion is not one he often has with other humanoids. Still, he speaks.

"Friend, there's news of Hehranna," he says, eyes sad, "though it's not all good. She's alive, but ... changed. It was ... " he hesitates, hand moving to clutch the fur on the back of Dyspeer's neck, as if he might gain some strength from the contact. 

"Hehranna was queen of this twisted hive we escaped.. She's trying to make some kind of dwarf-formian hybrid race. I dunno if she was enchanted or just broken from the war, but she's powerful, and we couldn't talk her out of this plan of hers; barely escaped with some of us alive, even."

Standing and looking to the side, no longer able to maintain eye contact, Shai mutters uneasily, "I'm sorry."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 29, 2007)

"I dunno what they've done to 'er, but we'll be gettin' 'er back if she's alive still, and ye can count on that."  The old dwarf picks his head up proudly, and for the first time you can see the full extent of the damage done to his face.  His left eyes is missing, the scars closing the empty socket permanently.  "Thank ye fer the report, soldier," he says as he walks off.

Shaimon Hu'u is confident that wherever he may end up in his quest to touch the corners, news of the coming battle will follow.  _Let the bards ready their lutes, for epic tales are abound._

The group stays the night with the dwarves, resting with a good meal and a full mug.  The dwarves are thankful of the news of the formians, and round up an impressive patrol to go back to the hive and clean things up despite any protest you may offer.  

The next morning you gather gear and head back to Irongate, arriving at midday.  You first stop is at the Hanging Harpy to deliver the nuts to Loddie, and perhaps get an explanation in return.  After all, one of yours was lost in the endeavor, so an explanation as to why is most definately justified.

Tanith and Jonas lead the way to the Harpy, while Shai's eyes are filled with wanderlust.  The Hanging Harpy is just around the corner.


*OOC: This thread is now closed.  Please reply in the new IC thread here.*​


----------

